# NEW Naruto Chapter 406 Predictions Thread



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

Seriously, let's stop the spamming in the thread, okay? ^_^ If you see anything that falls under under the category of 'irrelvant' report it.

This is a new thread to discuss the potential spoilers and make predictions. Be nice, and all post irrelvant will be deleted and the poster dealt with.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

Let's see some Kisame.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

yes we need kisame his badassness can save the manga


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Will this chapter end up being about the code and the whole prophecy thing again?

Hopefully there'll be a bit about Sasuke in it as well.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

The chapter will be about the code


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

I wanna see some Pain X3


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

ya lets see some kisame cos i have a feeling that the fight at konoha will be his last.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict Naruto hears that he has to go to frog mountain to train under that giant old frog who trained Jiraiya.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope for revealing the parents of Naruto starting his training and some Sasuke finding the biju and some spoilers in few minutes


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Pein, give me Pein or Pain. We haven't seen nor heard from God yet this year. I miss him. He is so awesome


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

Also, what's the dealio, I thought the spoiler guy on 2ch said he would post spoilers and they would come out an hour ago or something, did he change his mind or wut?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

It'll be about the code and key discussion. Fukasaku and Naruto continue their talk.


----------



## Dark_Paladin (Jun 25, 2008)

it's wednesday, and the spoiler topic is still locked?

anyways, sasuke goes for the 8-tails


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont want any Pein. I want to see Daznou plotting a coup or something. I need some action soon.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> The chapter will be about the code



maybe but we still havn't seen naruto have more development


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Also, what's the dealio, I thought the spoiler guy on 2ch said he would post spoilers and they would come out an hour ago or something, did he change his mind or wut?



Longcat rape ch2


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict working out the code and/or the frogs telling Naruto "Quit whining, time to go train."


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Also, what's the dealio, I thought the spoiler guy on 2ch said he would post spoilers and they would come out an hour ago or something, did he change his mind or wut?



that was before the thread got spammed by our favorite spammer


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Also, what's the dealio, I thought the spoiler guy on 2ch said he would post spoilers and they would come out an hour ago or something, did he change his mind or wut?


 Apparently someone is spamming the thread, long cat I think, so the spoiler guy can't post.

Alright Vered beat me too it


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Also, what's the dealio, I thought the spoiler guy on 2ch said he would post spoilers and they would come out an hour ago or something, did he change his mind or wut?



some thing with the long cat it looks like >_> no idea how but


----------



## ylime (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope stuff will start speeding up with this next chapter, things have been feeling too slow lately.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Hopefully we'll receive a revelation or two  Key, code? Doesn't matter. Just no crying....idt i can take anymore crying


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Is this chapter going to be boring, then? Since there's so little spoiler-wise and it is already Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Is this chapter going to be boring, then? Since there's so little spoiler-wise and it is already Wednesday afternoon.



Wednesday morning here but the guy that has the spoilers isn't able to post cause some guy is posting long cat


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

damn, mr. long cat looks not tired and he still enjoy it


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Conan=Edogawa said:


> damn, mr. long cat looks not tired and he still enjoy it


thats what trolls do they will do it forever or till they get bored


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> Wednesday morning here but the guy that has the spoilers isn't able to post cause some guy is posting long cat



Ah, what a twat, that sucks.

I suppose it'll be more of a surprise when it DOES come out, then..


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

yea.he has a different iP.
he is the one who prevent us from getting our spoilers.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Is this chapter going to be boring, then? Since there's so little spoiler-wise and it is already Wednesday afternoon.



No Sasuke Pain Madara = boring chapter


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Solstice said:


> Longcat rape ch2



Stay on topic please, Im tired of mods deleting every fucking thread because of spam.


----------



## gin_neko (Jun 25, 2008)

More Naruto and Konoha.

Conan, you think spoiler will drop tonite?


----------



## gyrtohorea (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict that this weeks chapter will be devoted entirely to konohamaru


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

The fact that there's still no real spoiler is a really good sign for this chapter!


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Solstice said:


> No Sasuke Pain Madara = boring chapter



You're right there.

Maybe if Ibiki is in it, it will be good.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict some walking, talking, crying and finally some code cracking


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Ah, what a twat, that sucks.
> 
> I suppose it'll be more of a surprise when it DOES come out, then..



yeah hopfully this chapter will be a good one =)


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> yea.he has a different iP.
> he is the one who prevent us from getting our spoilers.


 Who usually posts spoiler pics?  Is it the same guy?


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> You're right there.
> 
> Maybe if Ibiki is in it, it will be good.



Nah i forgot about Inari he is epic with him epic chapter no Inari = boring chapter


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 25, 2008)

Why can't spoilers be posted if theres spam? Anyways I predict Naruto going on a training marathon again.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

I see frogs comin' our way 
And I'm looking forward to how Naruto behaves after the talk with Iruka ?


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Mek Blaze said:


> Why can't spoilers be posted if theres spam? Anyways I predict Naruto going on a training marathon again.


 I suppose it's because of the size of that pic.

Not like we've really seen the result of Naruto's previous training yet, but more training is always good


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> I see frogs comin' our way
> And I'm looking forward to how Naruto behaves after the talk with Iruka ?


Because if there's a late spoiler, it means it will be a Naruto centered chapter and I like that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Im agreeing with Nagato. Theres probably one more chapter of Naruto staring at his wall fapping to a picture of Tsunades boobs. And at the very end the key is revealed. Seriously I predict more talking and staring.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

No Spoilers yet ?


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 25, 2008)

No man ç_ç


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

maybe on manyou there are spoilers.but i cant view the thread without being registered.
also himajin might know the spoilers.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> maybe on manyou there are spoilers.but i cant view the thread without being registered.
> also himajin might know the spoilers.



In the end all we can do is wait.

I predict more talking.


----------



## niyesuH (Jun 25, 2008)

no spoilers today


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

manyou and fy only can get spoilers on friday.

today is Wedensday


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn we better get spoilers soon...


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Himajin is still around?


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Conan=Edogawa said:


> manyou and fy only can get spoilers on friday.
> 
> today is Wedensday


 Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose then, since the chapter pretty much comes out on a friday.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

shintebukuro said:


> Damn we better get spoilers soon...



or what


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict we will get spoilers about frogs talking about stuff today.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Himanjin left to provide us with spoilers after we betrayed him for that guy (I don´t remember his name, the man who gave us Tuesday spoilers provided by his father).

We need to pray for him again!


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> or what



or we'll get them later 



> Himanjin left to provide us with spoilers after we betrayed him for that guy (I don´t remember his name, the man who gave us Tuesday spoilers provided by his father).
> 
> We need to pray for him again!



doku 

I want himajin back


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Himanjin left to provide us with spoilers after we betrayed him for that guy (I don?t remember his name, the man who gave us Tuesday spoilers provided by his father).
> 
> We need to pray for him again!



Doku i believe


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Jun 25, 2008)

The final jinchuriki will be revealed.


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

mr.long cat finally tired? 0v0


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Conan=Edogawa said:


> manyou and fy only can get spoilers on friday.
> 
> today is Wedensday



Noo, spoilers come out on wedsday. The chapter comes out on Fridays.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Conan=Edogawa said:


> mr.long cat finally tired? 0v0


 Lol, nope still going strong.

I want more Gamakichi X3


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

oh no the spoiler thread got updated with that weird spoiler with kisame and madara...if it's got no key it's a fake


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

its finally calmed down a bit there.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

that's a relief 



scroll frog's obviously gonna be involved in the Fukasaku/Naru convo


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

i mean manyou get his own spoiler on friday

before friday, manyou's spoiler sause also from 2chen


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Is the first one in the spoiler thread real or fake?


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> its finally calmed down a bit there.



that probably won't last long.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Is the first one in the spoiler thread real or fake?


 I'm pretty sure they're all fakes.

EDIT - Gin beat you


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

now hopefully in the new thread we'll get the spoilers.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

they're both fake.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 25, 2008)

why post those old fake spoilers in the spoiler thread. it's cruel 

I was expecting the real spoiler


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

maybe we'll get some real spoiler soon...those one posted are fakes


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

I think they are both fake.


----------



## Fonzilicious (Jun 25, 2008)

Right now Naruto and Sasuke are sharing the same pain.  Both have lost someone close to them and cried (a lot). Now it is time for Naaruto to decide his future.  Go train or go after Pein.  Im surprised no-one has looked into this further.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> I'm pretty sure they're all fakes.
> 
> EDIT - Gin beat you



Okay 


- I know


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Fake... Nagato cannot die


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2008)

The Rinnegan spoiler is fake, a few weeks back Sasuke's new sharingan had that exact ability, speeding up time and killing his opponent.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> I'm pretty sure they're all fakes.
> 
> EDIT - Gin beat you







Incubus said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> - I know



  

I?m starting to fear a very boring chapter if the spoiler isn?t out yet


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

^

The Nagato spoiler was posted yesterday. What about the Shikamaru spoiler?


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> - I know


 There goes the green I bet on you 



Jio said:


> The Rinnegan spoiler is fake, a few weeks back Sasuke's new sharingan had that exact ability, speeding up time and killing his opponent.


 I picked that up on that too, most likely written by the same guy.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

icha icha as the key? :rofl

why do all people who write fake spoilers feel compelled to make it like a da vinci code sequel?


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

it was posted last night


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

he started spamming again.this time he took the spoiler provider name.


----------



## Ministry (Jun 25, 2008)

All 3 of those spoilers don't feel like Kishi's style of writing,so going with all fakes.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

The Major said:


> There goes the green I bet on you
> 
> I picked that up on that too, most likely written by the same guy.



YOu bet green on me. Why didn't you tell me? I would have tried harder. 


That guy has a fetish for killing people with time.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> he started spamming again.this time he took the spoiler provider name.





Is there anyway to stop this guy?!


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> icha icha as the key? :rofl
> 
> why do all people who write fake spoilers feel compelled to make it like a da vinci code sequel?


 or kishi could be copying off da vinci code


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> he started spamming again.this time he took the spoiler provider name.



oh thats bull shit that is no fair the spammer just wont stop


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> or kishi could be copying off da vinci code



I wouldn't put it past him


----------



## LoT (Jun 25, 2008)

*Goddamn!!!
Today is my Birthday!!!
Where is my fucking Birthday-Spoiler!   *


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Is there anyway to stop this guy?!



find out where he lives 



Gary said:


> or kishi could be copying off da vinci code



Kishi copying???? come on that is not his style


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

no name, and sharingan?

lol Uchiha Sai


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Is there anyway to stop this guy?!



Kill him obviously.
But how do you kill that which has no life ?


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> find out where he lives
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi copying???? come on that is not his style


 I know it isn't his style


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> YOu bet green on me. Why didn't you tell me? I would have tried harder.
> 
> 
> That guy has a fetish for killing people with time.



I prefer to kill time itself than killing people with it.

Damn it just fake spoilers.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> he started spamming again.this time he took the spoiler provider name.









On-Topicness:

I predict Saucekay pek

I'll be happy with just a mentioning of his name


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

LoT said:


> *Goddamn!!!
> Today is my Birthday!!!
> Where is my fucking Birthday-Spoiler!   *



Happy birthday even without spoilers 



T-Rex said:


> no name, and sharingan?
> 
> lol Uchiha Sai



No definately Uchiha Tenten


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> Kill him obviously.
> But how do you kill that which has no life ?



That's why I was asking.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> On-Topicness:
> 
> I predict Saucekay pek
> 
> I'll be happy with just a mentioning of his name



no not sasuke


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I prefer to kill time itself than killing people with it.
> 
> Damn it just fake spoilers.



How can we kill time on NF with no real spoilers?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> Kill him obviously.
> But how do you kill that which has no life ?



You give it life, obviously. Quick someone send him a hooker.

Ontopic:

I predict at least something concerning Tsunade.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 25, 2008)

those spoilzors


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope Tsunade is in this chapter.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict something concerning Naruto


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> those spoilzors



 He is  doing the divnce code all over again


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Himanjin left to provide us with spoilers after we betrayed him for that guy (I don?t remember his name, the man who gave us Tuesday spoilers provided by his father).
> 
> We need to pray for him again!


Pray?! I'd rather not have any spoiler at all then!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> How can we kill time on NF with no real spoilers?


I know, I need my daily lulz/entertainment provided by this place. I'm bored.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thy could at least have a fake with Sasuke in it. Be at least somewhat worthwhile to read then.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I know, I need my daily lulz provided by this place.



go to GB or UG or read a fan fiction or a manga edit and on
topic i say no sasuke


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Thy could at least have a fake with Sasuke in it. Be at least somewhat worthwhile to read then.



I see i'm not the only one lacking Sauce


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Thy could at least have a fake with Sasuke in it. Be at least somewhat worthwhile to read then.



They do one in which he's about to fight Pein.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

That one with Shika...

Uber mysterious new character?

Most common fake content.

Could be true but I doubt it.

Second one is insanely fake ¬__¬


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That one with Shika...
> 
> Uber mysterious new character?
> 
> ...



lol crappy fake spoilers


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 25, 2008)

Need more Sauce


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

the spoiler provider has appeared.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto is the only manga without spoilers. Why do we get left out of everything


----------



## Dark Saga (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> the spoiler provider has appeared.



Sugoi !!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> go to GB or UG or read a fan fiction or a manga edit and on
> topic i say no sasuke



 Ah, but nothing compares to the entertainment that the posters here provide, very human and very funny.

Hmm, maybe Sasuke will be in this one or not.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I see i'm not the only one lacking Sauce



At least we're not alone in this ordeal.



ng0001 said:


> They do one in which he's about to fight Pein.



if I were to write one, why would I bother with mentioning Pain?


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> the spoiler provider has appeared.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> go to GB or UG or read a fan fiction or a manga edit and on
> topic i say no sasuke


GB is inactive right nao. 

And is there a new thread on 2ch?


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Naruto is the only manga without spoilers. Why do we get left out of everything



Don't make me say "Naruto has to wait".


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*here is his massage its not spoilers though:*

荒れてるなぁ??
酉われてるらしいけど付けときます

バレできる空気かこれ？バレしていいのでしょうか？


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

Still no confirmed spoilers ?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> the spoiler provider has appeared.



About bloody time.

Are we going to hear Sasuke-related news now?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> the spoiler provider has appeared.



Like a wild Pokemon 

QUICK VERED USE THUNDERSHOCK!


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 25, 2008)

what the hell it said?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark Saga said:


> Sugoi !!!



Yes, but wait only message.


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Like a wild Pokemon
> 
> QUICK VERED USE THUNDERSHOCK!


I've got the pokeball.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Like a wild Pokemon
> 
> QUICK VERED USE THUNDERSHOCK!



lol really


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

someoe should translate his massage.where is hattif??


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> About bloody time.
> 
> Are we going to hear Sasuke-related news now?


I doubt it! That's why I can enjoy a late-spoiler week(manga-related joy), because I know that there's a 99% probability that I'll have a Naruto centered chapter!


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

please someone translate the message


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> someoe should translate his massage.where is hattif??


What about posting it here first,


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*here it is i think the real spoiler:*

まず映画情報

サスケとの運命の絆！
自来也との師弟の絆！
絆が織り成す波乱の物語！


特別医療班を結成しアナルの村へ向かうナルト！その他の忍びも活躍するぞ！
ネジとカカシが出てきましたね


主題歌はホームメイド家族
入場者プレゼントはチェンジング絆ネックレス！


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 25, 2008)

I think he said is "broken/ill"...


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

yay spoilers X3


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> someoe should translate his massage.where is hattif??


What kind of massage is it?  Swedish?  I'm feeling a little tense, myself.  I could go for one.


----------



## VASSiLi (Jun 25, 2008)

yeyeyeyey thanks vered


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

TRANSLATION!!!!!


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *here it is i think the real spoiler:*
> 
> まず映画情報
> 
> ...


finnaly , some real shit. Sasuke_Bateman, Start translaaaaaaaaatinnnnnng. He knows some fine wapanese


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes but no translators.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> What kind of massage is it?  Swedish?  I'm feeling a little tense, myself.  I could go for one.



110 % Its Japanese


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Like a wild Pokemon
> 
> QUICK VERED USE THUNDERSHOCK!


 Vered is quick on his toes!


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

anal village?


----------



## Conan=Edogawa (Jun 25, 2008)

i think the first message is about his complain


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Google trans:


First Movies

Sasuke and the fate of the bond!
Jiraiya ties with the teacher and student!
織り成すstormy ties to the story!


Anal formed a special medical team to head for the village of Heroes! Also active in other clandestine!
KAKASHI screws and has been there.


Family is the theme song of home-made
Changing visitors present in the bond necklace!

--

..who's 'Anal'?


----------



## kurzon (Jun 25, 2008)

I love Google translations.  Great name for a medic Must be a proctologist.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol, At google translate 

First Movies

Sasuke and the fate of the bond!
Jiraiya ties with the teacher and student!
織り成すstormy ties to the story!


*Anal* formed a special medical team to head for the village of Heroes! Also active in other clandestine!
KAKASHI *screws* and has been there.


Family is the theme song of home-made
Changing visitors present in the bond necklace!


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Is the second movie out in Japan now?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *here it is i think the real spoiler:*
> 
> まず映画情報
> 
> ...



I want a translation on this, stat!


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

lol anal


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

So will we have Kakashi´s Anal Rape in the chapter? 

Sakura and Kakashi...it seems the ''Sakura and Kakashi year'' is starting at least


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*another sentences from him*


最初の見開き一ページです

ちょっと急に私用が出来たから一旦落ちます

ごめんなさい


----------



## Kakashi_Hatake37 (Jun 25, 2008)

vered your spoil is about New movie of naruto "Bond"


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 25, 2008)

The babel fish mentions something about a movie so I believe its not the spoiler for the chapter which sucks.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

google trans


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *another sentences from him*
> 
> 
> 最初の見開き一ページです
> ...




Let me use my fine wapanese skills

"Naruto walking down the street"

"Shikamaru moving his legs"

"Sasuke looks at his hands"


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Let me use my fine wapanese skills
> 
> "Naruto walking down the street"
> 
> ...



lol wut  it that is true


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Someone decent translate all this.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *another sentences from him*
> 
> 
> 最初の見開き一ページです
> ...



You gave us spoilers of the Sasuke Movie. Wrong pokemon u got there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Google trans:
> 
> 
> First Movies
> ...



wtf?....


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Let me use my fine wapanese skills
> 
> "Naruto walking down the street"
> 
> ...



Fun!


---


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Jun 25, 2008)

Who let Haif out of his cell?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*sorry guys.i dont have the transaltor working.it seems to be info of the movie*


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *another sentences from him*
> ごめんなさい



"I?m sorry?" uhhh... a bad omen.


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 25, 2008)

Gah spoilers about the new Naruto movie ?


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Let me use my fine wapanese skills
> 
> "Naruto walking down the street"
> 
> ...



So we have corporal lessons in the chapter?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

is that really the spoiler guy


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *another sentences from him*
> 
> 
> 最初の見開き一ページです
> ...



Babelfish:

_It is the first facing pages one page Just a little because private use was possible suddenly, it falls once The [me] it is do_


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

SPOILERS ABOUT SASUKE MOVIE. ARGGGHHHHHHH. Still no spoilers


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> You gave us spoilers of the Sasuke Movie. Wrong pokemon u got there.



S**t it got away.

Though I was interested on what the movie was about.


DELAHK said:


> "I´m sorry?" uhhh... a bad omen.



Not good.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> S**t it got away.
> 
> Though I was interested on what the movie was about.
> 
> ...



Looks like an interesting movie!

Kakashi, anal ...


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

Early morning spoilers


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> vered, u need to capture Mewtwo, u captured a ditto who has transformed into a fucking mewtwo. use your ballz



See this is the type lolz I'm talking about, they're priceless.


♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> Looks like an interesting movie!
> 
> Kakashi, anal ...


Sounds like a porn movie in the making.


----------



## DwarfKing (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru and Sasuke are dancing


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> Looks like an interesting movie!
> 
> Kakashi, anal ...



Only if it has KakaNaru yaoi


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*well it seems to be the real spoiler provider.he just provided with the film info instead of spoilers*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2008)

"Anal"? wtf?

The Movie seems very interesting for Sasuke!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> Looks like an interesting movie!



Yep. What really makes me happy is that Hinata-hime is on Naruto's team in this movie.


----------



## kurzon (Jun 25, 2008)

Given the medical team context, I guess Anal must be Tsunade, Sakura or Kabuto.

You won't revive your clan that way, Sasuke-kun.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Only if it has KakaNaru yaoi



Yuck, KakaNaru.



soulnova said:


> "Anal"? wtf?
> 
> The Movie seems very interesting for Sasuke!



It does indeed!


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

soulnova said:


> "Anal"? wtf?
> 
> The Movie seems very interesting for Sasuke!



Only if he's the one giving the anal.  -to Naruto >


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

soulnova said:


> "Anal"? wtf?
> 
> The Movie seems very interesting for Sasuke!



It's obviously focused on his training with Orochimaru.


----------



## DwarfKing (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke gets an anal probe  ? 



On topic : 

Hoping the code is broken  .


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *well it seems to be the real spoiler provider.he just provided with the film info instead of spoilers*



ahh really and lol google trans


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*i **wonder what he says in this massage:*

最初の見開き一ページです

ちょっと急に私用が出来たから一旦落ちます

ごめんなさい


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Vered, just wondering, where are you from?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

ive just come to a realisation, those seven swords around hashirama in the telegrams picture....what if they werent his they were madara's, cuz as you can see why would hashirama stick them into his own tree? if they were madara's all along then them being distributed to the seven mist swordsman would make sense as its now been recently revealed madara is the mizukage....


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> It's obviously focused on his training with Orochimaru.



Sasuke may have a strong role, but recent propaganda shows that its not entirely about him.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *i **wonder what he says in this massage:*
> 
> 最初の見開き一ページです
> 
> ...



same we need a real trans


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict some more crying it is a trend in the latest chapters: Sasuke, Naruto, Tsunade.
Who's next?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> ive just come to a realisation, those seven swords around hashirama in the telegrams picture....what if they werent his they were madara's, cuz as you can see why would hashirama stick them into his own tree? if they were madara's all along then them being distributed to the seven mist swordsman would make sense as its now been recently revealed madara is the mizukage....



You've just thought of this?


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Jun 25, 2008)

Did the previous thread crash or something?


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

spoiler pic, it looks like flashback of itachi and oro.





STFU GUYS


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> I predict some more crying it is a trend in the latest chapters: Sasuke, Naruto, Tsunade.
> Who's next?



lol iruka    ?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Did the previous thread crash or something?



Deleted due to spam, or something silly.

--

I want manga spoilers. I want to see whether I should bother reading this chapter properly or not.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

DwarfKing said:


> Sasuke gets an anal probe  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch it be something simple to break it.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Did the previous thread crash or something?



yes to much spamming


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> I predict some more crying it is a trend in the latest chapters: Sasuke, Naruto, Tsunade.
> Who's next?



Kakashi next time he opens Icha Icha Tactics


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol. I know that pic. Some guy decided to draw fight between Itachi and Oro. It's a doujin.

Don't lie.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> I predict some more crying it is a trend in the latest chapters: Sasuke, Naruto, Tsunade.
> Who's next?



Kakashi, he just lost his books author. I predict , he will go to his room, sit in the corner, attends a fetal position ([DLMURL]http://images.jupiterimages.com/common/detail/08/40/23474008.jpg[/DLMURL])

And cry


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> spoiler pic, it looks like flashback of itachi and oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fake.its a pic of a dujinshi.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

a dujinshi  ?


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> same we need a real trans



Why a real trans when can have a fun anal google trans?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Kakashi, he just lost his books author. I predict , he will go to his room, sit in the corner, attends a fetal position ([DLMURL]http://images.jupiterimages.com/common/detail/08/40/23474008.jpg[/DLMURL])
> 
> And cry



Of course he's lost his erotica provider.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> Why a real trans when can have a fun anal google trans?


cause google is annouing


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Kakashi, he just lost his books author. I predict , he will go to his room, sit in the corner, attends a fetal position ([DLMURL]http://images.jupiterimages.com/common/detail/08/40/23474008.jpg[/DLMURL])
> 
> And cry



Yeah seems right to me!


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

If we got a real trans we would know if the chapter sucks or if kishi is learning from his mistakes


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> ive just come to a realisation, those seven swords around hashirama in the telegrams picture....what if they werent his they were madara's, cuz as you can see why would hashirama stick them into his own tree? if they were madara's a*ll along then them being distributed to the seven mist swordsman *would make sense as its now been recently revealed madara is the mizukage....



I don't see Semeheda or the Zabuza sword


----------



## Dark Saga (Jun 25, 2008)

最初の見開き一ページです

ちょっと急に私用が出来たから一旦落ちます

ごめんなさい



My friend dont know very good japanese but the last word means=sorry

i know this dont help


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jun 25, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> I don't see Semeheda or the Zabuza sword



You can see the Zabuza sword actually.
Samehada may been modified in the past 85 years.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> You can see the Zabuza sword actually.
> Samehada may been modified in the past 85 years.



Every sword could have been changed by now


----------



## Crush! (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> If we got a real trans we would know if the chapter sucks or if kishi is learning from his mistakes



He hasn't made any mistakes.

It's his fucking story, he can tell it however he wants. If you don't like it, fuck off.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

guys not to be a party pooper or nothing, but there;s is a hella lot of off topic gwan on her, best be careful or this thread will be closed and we wont have anywhere to be terrorized by longcat.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Crush! said:


> He hasn't made any mistakes.
> 
> It's his fucking story, he can tell it however he wants. If you don't like it, fuck off.



Thats why u dont like when instead of Sasuke , Naruto comes in play in the chapter, wich u continue making "Naruto fail , Chapter fail" posts.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

I vote for the key to be actually the key and not the key to the code. "clear thought"


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 25, 2008)

there is actually some confirmed stuff in the spoiler section, except its still in its japanese form....hopefully, someone is working on a translation


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Crush! said:


> He hasn't made any mistakes.
> 
> It's his fucking story, he can tell it however he wants. If you don't like it, fuck off.



you fuck off i am stating my point of view i am saying he could have made the story better by not killing off itachi leaving him as a kick ass villain


----------



## Cel (Jun 25, 2008)

^ Who cares about your point of view?  It's still his fucking story.  You chose to read it.  If you don't like something, don't bitch about it.  

Any trans of the spoiler yet?


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> there is actually some confirmed stuff in the spoiler section, except its still in its japanese form....hopefully, someone is working on a translation



A spoiler about the movie I believe.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 25, 2008)

I know I'm not very helpfull.  But still...

まず映画情報

サスケとの運命の絆！
自来也との師弟の絆！
絆が織り成す波乱の物語！

Naruto Shippuuden first movie.

The destiny of Sasuke's bond.
bonds between teacher and Student Jiraiya (and Naruto?)
tempestuous ties to the main story.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> there is actually some confirmed stuff in the spoiler section, except its still in its japanese form....hopefully, someone is working on a translation


That's about the movie.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Cel said:


> ^ Who cares about your point of view?  It's still his fucking story.  You chose to read it.  If you don't like something, don't bitch about it.
> 
> Any trans of the spoiler yet?



I i general like the story .  I just think and believe he could do much better .


----------



## Hexa (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, everyone settle down.  Remember, spamming will get you a section ban for some time.



			
				The Scientist said:
			
		

> there is actually some confirmed stuff in the spoiler section, except its still in its japanese form....hopefully, someone is working on a translation


Yeah, but it has to do with the new movie rather than the next chapter.  Really, I imagine I should move it, but I don't have powers in Konoha TV and such.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's my best translation of the spoilers, not that they're very interesting...



			
				first spoiler said:
			
		

> まず映画情報
> First news about the film
> サスケとの運命の絆！
> Sasuke's bonds with destiny!
> ...





			
				second spoiler said:
			
		

> 最初の見開き一ページです
> First is a double page
> ちょっと急に私用が出来たから一旦落ちます
> I have to go for a moment, because of some urgent personal business
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Why is information about the movie in the spoilers thread?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

Crush! said:


> All my posts about Naruto were positive last week. I even said I liked the chapter.
> 
> I love when you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fanboys just assume shit about every Sasuke fan that comes along. It proves how ignorant and assumptive you truly are.



i actually agree with you crush, its like when people see my naruto av and sig sasutards instantly start flamebaiting as if im gna go off the rails or something.
without thinking that im actually a huge fan of of itachi and madara. sasuke is okay but i think id like him more of kishi handled his character better/closer to what appeals to me.

wigga'z need to calm down and just enjoy the manga together.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 25, 2008)

it says anal village!  I'm not translating that!!!  indeccent!!

is this spamming?

edit *

I have never translated for binkitopia...ugh!

[I'm also not 40 and don't live in japan ]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

The last predictions thread was a spamfest. This one is swiftly becoming a flamefest.

But your E-Penises back in your pants boys. People have the right to criticise the manga and Kishi as much as they want (Almost). You do not however have the right to tell other forumites to "Fuck off."

Now can we get back to none spoiler agonising?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

there is a double page this week?yay!!


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

I want chapter spoilers, not movie spoilers.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok... simple question - why some stuff about upcoming filler crap movie is in _manga_ spoiler thread and under mark comfirmed?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> naruto heads to the 'anal' village.



WHO WOULDN'T? 



Hatifnatten said:


> Ok... simple question - why some stuff about upcoming filler crap movie is in _manga_ spoiler thread and under mark comfirmed? :headcrat



Maybe it's a dreaded filler chapter to tie in with the movies 

Or maybe it's just an advert in this issue of SJ/On the cover.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

^



vered said:


> there is a double page this week?yay!!



 What? Where? Post it, man, post it!


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I want chapter spoilers, not movie spoilers.



providers are messing up bad this time


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Why is information about the movie in the spoilers thread?


Conspiracy?
---------------


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

srsly y do we always get spoilers last


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> srsly y do we always get spoilers last



but we get the chapter out first


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

How does the movie relate to spoilers?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> but we get the chapter out first


Yea, when I'm asleep


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

lol wut, movie spoilers?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

If we don't get any spoiler in the next hour I'm writing an angsty poem on the missing spoiler 

cuz I'll be that bored.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Crush! said:


> And despite being like 40 years old, brucelee apparently can't count because I moved to Japan last year...
> 
> And Of course, he can't translate either (despite living in Japan for-fucking-ever) if he's the one doing Binktopia's bullshit translations.
> 
> Continue to make an ass out of yourself. it amuses me.



I think I like you. You always seem to amuse me.

--

I want to know what this double spread is of.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

has there ever been three predictions threads in a week? because we're heading to that.



double-page!  omg where?


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 25, 2008)

No confirmed spoiler for the manga yet? I have to admit the movie spoiler threw me off and made me sad.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> I think I like you. You always seem to amuse me.
> 
> --
> 
> I want to know what this double spread is of.




probably frog-naruto related.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

naruto forms a special medical team to help the village of anal....


well honestly they should kno better not to get carried away


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Urgent personal business....pfft


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

What's this about a village hidden in the ass?


----------



## Hexa (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah, well, I'm going now so hopefully someone has the movie spoiler saved for posting wherever it is actually appropriate.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah well, I guess we do what we always do... wait.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Urgent personal business....pfft



Yeah, sounds like BS to me.

Even a one sentence spoiler would take but a moment. This guy doesn't know shit ?___?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm gonna go play WoW now--maybe then it'll come out (it always does whan I'm not looking )

Two page spread, eh? I wanna see


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> probably frog-naruto related.



Frogs... I can take frogs.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Urgent personal business....pfft


Spoiler gais have lives too ya know.


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yeah, sounds like BS to me.
> 
> Even a one sentence spoiler would take but a moment. This guy doesn't know shit ?___?



It'd probably take less time to type a sentence giving an overview and leaving it at that, instead of all that crap about him having to leave.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder when we´ll have a new character popularity ranking in the manga


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Seabear said:


> What's this about a village hidden in the ass?



The next movie isn't even going to attempt to hide the homosexual nature of this manga.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The next movie isn't even going to attempt to hide the homosexual nature of this manga.


Why did you think it's a male ass?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

^You're right. It could be females. That makes it slightly less disturbing. 



Master Chief said:


> Spoiler gais have lives too ya know.



Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The next movie isn't even going to attempt to hide the homosexual nature of this manga.



As if Kishi tries to hide it.

And we can thank his wife for that.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> probably frog-naruto related.



Looks like this chapter is going to be kick ass for naruto fans like myself


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Yeah, I guess so.



You're probably the gay one then, since I was thinking about a female ass


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Yeah, I guess so.


Then again he could just be too pussy to post.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

^Or he just wants to torture us. 



tictactoc said:


> You're probably the gay one then, since *I was thinking about a female ass*



Yeah, sure you were.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Then again he could just be too pussy to post.


I agree!
------------


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

usually when the spoiler provider dosent posts his spoilers than others do.
this time no one has bothered to posts anything.i wander why.


----------



## Dark Saga (Jun 25, 2008)

Longcat is the answer


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

FBI riadddddddddd


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> usually when the spoiler provider dosent posts his spoilers than others do.
> this time no one has bothered to posts anything.i wander why.



I think it really is going to be a boring chapter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> usually when the spoiler provider dosent posts his spoilers than others do.
> this time no one has bothered to posts anything.i wander why.



I wonder why also Vered, it appears for some reason we're going to get late spoilers than usual. I would hope for your sake this does not continue 


P.S Finished my course..degree here i cum


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

There is no chapter this week.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The next movie isn't even going to attempt to hide the homosexual nature of this manga.



lol i bet so


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Vered, I love you very deeply, but that was the worst spoiler post _ever_.

You tease. 

(I know, I know, don't shoot the messenger)


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

woooooooooot confirmed long ass spoiler

綱手「このカエルの中に忍を一人拘束している」地面の小さなカエルを指差す
ナルトが中忍試験受けた時の一時試験の監督(名前忘れまんした)「自来也様から話は前もって受けてました」 「では大きくなってくれ」
～回想～
じい様カエルがナルト達に自来也が無茶をしてしまったと伝える
じい様カエル「逃げようと思えば逃げられたかもしれないが命と引き換えに暗号を残した」「お前らにたくした んじゃ」
回想終わり

綱手の足元にいたカエル大きくなってる
綱手「手荒でかまわん。全て聞き出せ」
ナルトの中忍(ry「そのつもりです」

～検死室３～

死体解剖が始まる

また場面は変わる
～暗号班～
しかまる「どうすか？」
おじさん「木の葉の暗号じゃないね。どのアルゴリズムにも適応せんから」「自来也様がギリギリ残したって事 は複雑な暗号ではないと思うが」
しかまる「解読できるんすか？」
シホ「ぶっちゃけ鍵を知らないと無理です！」
しかまる「鍵？」
どうやら自来也の事をよく知る人物なら伝わるかもしれないらしい

しかまる「だとすると(五代目かカカシ先生か…)」「ありがとうございました。また何かあったら伺いますん で」
シホしかまるの後ろ姿を惚れ惚れした顔で見つめる

～外～
まずはカカシに暗号を聞きに行く

カカシ「この106って数字は確か………」
～回想～
自来也「106だのぉ」
カカシ「なにがです？」
自来也「106センチ」
綱手の胸を見る二人
～回想終わり～

カカシ「………いや違うな」
しかまる「？」
カカシはわからないから五代目かナルトの所に行けと言うが五代目もわからなかったらしい

～ナルト自宅～
ピンポーン
ナルト「しかまるか」
しかまる「とりあえず上がっていいか？」


Translaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatorrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

the guy is bullying us. we would already have the spoilers, if it wasn't for longcat.



Marte1980 said:


> Why did you think it's a male ass?



we are talking about Kishi here


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

lol don't shoot him =p


----------



## Soletuti (Jun 25, 2008)

*By my friend:*
_
I will add something.




			Seriously, Anaru = anal...
**not so sure about this sentence.
		
Click to expand...


He meant Aruma by anaru...Aruma is a new character in the movie.




			The themesong is Family by Home Made
		
Click to expand...

Home-Made-Kazoku (family) is a name of a music group. _


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Wade said:


> There is no chapter this week.



Sauce ? I thought so..


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> the guy is bullying us. we would already have the spoilers, if it wasn't for longcat.
> 
> 
> 
> we are talking about Kishi here


so very true


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoiler? Long? Yay!


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> Spoiler? Long? Yay!



Apparently confirmed ? Yay


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Jun 25, 2008)

is the last the real deal? someone translate pleeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

The spoiler has no Sasuke in it, that's why is taking so long


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

So we might actually get an explanation on the key then


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Funny Google Translated for the lulz 


Tsunade "frog in custody for one of Shinobi," Pointing to the ground a little frog
Shinobu Naka Naruto is a temporary test test when his coach (He's forgotten the name) "self-talk come from也様were received in advance" "Let's bigger."
~ ~ Retrospective
JII Naruto is like the frog who will not rush to Jiraiya and convey to him
JII like a frog "could escape the relief might be in exchange for the lives and left a cipher," "I said to them TAKUSHITA"
At the end of a retrospective

Tsunade at the foot of the frogs They are
Tsunade "Damn it in the rough.聞き出せAll"
Shinobu Naka's Heroes (ry "of the plan."

Autopsy Room 3 ~ ~

Autopsy begins

The scene is changing
~ ~ Encryption squad
Only a whole "What?"
Uncle, "it leaves encryption. Algorithm which is not to adapt," "self-也様come rasp is left is a complex thing I do not think that encryption"
Only a whole, "it readable?"
SHIHO "key guard to put it impossible to know!"
Only a whole "key?"
Apparently Jiraiya thing you know who transmitted it SHIRENAIRASHII

Only a whole "DATOSURUTO (or five generations later, the doctor or KAKASHI…)" "Thank you. And if there is something I'll shortly"
SHIHO惚れ惚れonly stare after the whole face of見つめる

Outside ~ ~
First, go to listen KAKASHI cryptographic

KAKASHI "This is definitely number is 106………"
~ ~ Retrospective
Jiraiya "passed the 106 DANO"
KAKASHI "What is that?"
Jiraiya "106 centimeters"
Two of the chest Tsunade
~ ~ End of a retrospective

KAKASHI "……… no different."
Only a whole "?"
KAKASHI not know or five generations later, Naruto is the place to go and say a five-generation WAKARANAKATTARASHII

~ ~ Heroes at home
Ding Dong
Heroes "is a whole?"
Only a whole, "I turned up in the meantime?"


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Goddamnit, Goddamnit, if that spoiler is fake I will cry out of my asshole.

haha see wut i did thar

ANYWAY. If this is the real spoiler, looks like I was right about this being codebreaking. Not that it was exactly a big mystery. But still.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> FBI riadddddddddd



My thoughts exactly, now someone translate that long spoiler.


----------



## Face (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> usually when the spoiler provider dosent posts his spoilers than others do.
> this time no one has bothered to posts anything.i wander why.



That doesn't sound so good? So what your saying is maybe it's a bad chapter.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

> *The spoiler has no Sasuke in it*, that's why is taking so long





-Quickly retreats from Telegram for this week-


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Apparently confirmed ? Yay



Finally!

Though google trans says nothing about Sasuke. 

Arrgh.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 25, 2008)

Is that somethin' about an autopsy I see? I guess they're examining that body of Pain's they captured.


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Where is bruce when you need him


----------



## Chausie (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> -Quickly retreats from Telegram for this week-



I think I'll join you


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

It seems 106 is the number of cms that Tsunade´s chest has


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> The spoiler has no Sasuke in it, that's why is taking so long


That explains alot.


Sakata Gintoki said:


> Funny Google Translated for the lulz
> 
> 
> Tsunade "frog in custody for one of Shinobi," Pointing to the ground a little frog
> ...



Yeesh , can someone properly translate.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Autopsy, begins, talking about key, sounds legit to me.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

I love those google trans


----------



## geminis (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes hopefully it'll be translated atleast partially by the next hour or so before I have to clock into work!


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Another week with no Sauce! Rejoice!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

WAKARANAKATTARASHII


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> Another week with no Sauce! Rejoice!


yay!  i rejoice with you


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

someone please translate the spoiler

No Sasuke in it?...we'll finally know the "key" secrets


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

I go to check on Wimbledon scores for one minute and we get all spoilers. Translation please!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Wade said:


> I'm gonna do it.


*Proceeds to insert e-penis*


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> KAKASHI "This is definitely number is 106???"
> ~ ~ Retrospective
> Jiraiya "passed the 106 DANO"
> KAKASHI "What is that?"
> ...



106 centimetres  Tsunade...


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL

Jiraiya number "106" of the code, is how much centimetres of Tsunade's breasts. HAHAHAHA I will fucking lol, if Jiraiya still is fucking pimp even after his death.

Kakashi : Tsunade, Can I examine your breasts please


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 25, 2008)

I just read through a google translated spoiler. I must be desparate.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Jiraiya wins even after death 

Funny Google Translation of the 2nd parte posted by donflamingo, for the lulz 

Only a whole "You do not know?"
Naruto Maru was only absent-mindedly answer the question
Maru付き合えonly said that with a little bit to go to the hospital
Two people in the hospital entrance, waiting to come out and the Red
I was pregnant.


Red split up

Only a whole "She's my disciples," Heroes "!"
"ASUMA託さfrom the child." "I think nurses from the time lost to you understand your feelings"
"始まらねえだろand indecisive" and "Do not stand far older than you."
Naruto: "What do you mean, Mom."
Deer "from the stupid things I do is important that the various託さ" "So you know. It's about time we are older than what?"
Naruto: "What is it?"
Deer "託さside by side to care and to me. MENDOKU heave-ho, but I would say RARENEE"
Deer "I lay on the side of noodles or NARUSHI Naruto teacher called her up. When you're a kid, my boy RENEE"
"遊馬也様try and comeえなかっself-protection, NARITEE to Shinobu."
Naruto Jiraiya to remember

Smile口許Heroes

Deer "…… you come to my house, but seems to be flourishing."



Or more.

Excuse me WAKARIZU Rakuga


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

*Waits patiently for accurate translations.*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL
> 
> Jiraiya number "106" of the code, is how much centimetres of Tsunade's breasts. HAHAHAHA I will fucking lol, if Jiraiya still is fucking pimp even after his death.
> 
> Kakashi : Tsunade, Can I examine your breasts please :quiet



 Jiraiya's apparent last thoughts were Tsunde's juggs which is both funny yet .


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA HOLY FUCKING SHIT 106 CENTIMETERS

Fake spoiler. They're big, but not that big.

Edit: Wait, _centimeters_. Not inches. DURR.


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Jun 25, 2008)

who could "deer" be?

maybe shika?


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

Someone translate that monster.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

uchiha__avenger said:


> who could "deer" be?



Nara Shikamaru


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!! THERE'S EVEN A SECOND PART!!!


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

So, it seems Kurenai is in the chapter and Asuma´s baby is born in this chapter O_O


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

*Paits watiently tor franslation.*


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! THERE'S EVEN A SECOND PART!!!


*fapfapfap*


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahahahahaha. Tsunade's breasts? The key to beating Pain? 

This chapter looks lulzy.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Kurenai gives birth?


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

uchiha__avenger said:


> who could "deer" be?
> 
> maybe shika?



I gues Nara Familiy, When I see RED , ASUMA , PREGNANT there, I think Kurenai just got a baby pulled outta her womb


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

Yondaime is the Akatsuki leader after all. x_X


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> So, it seems Kurenai is in the chapter and Asuma?s baby is born in this chapter O_O



Damn, those were some fast 9 months.


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> So, it seems Kurenai is in the chapter and Asuma?s baby is born in this chapter O_O


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

I think Jiraiya has hidden some secret paper in her breasts, knowing that no one could get it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

wtf? Kurenai handles pregnancy well. She wasn't even fat.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Damn, those were some fast 9 months.



If it's true...


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

I would laugh if the baby had rinnegan.

Wait a second, spoilerz are fake, the guy has put the "Verifaction : confirmed" himself. Someone ban him.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> I gues Nara Familiy, When I see RED , ASUMA , PREGNANT there, I think* Kurenai just got a baby pulled outta her womb*



Konoha midwives don't play.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Kurenai gives birth?


Ah, are they gonna talk about Aliens?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

I am clueless about those things, but 106 cm sounds pretty big to me 



also, Pain is Kurenai's son from the future.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Yondaime is the Akatsuki leader after all. x_X



and Kurenai's child's father


----------



## LoT (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Ahahahahaha. Tsunade's breasts? The key to beating Pain?
> 
> This chapter looks lulzy.



The Key to defeat every men!


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I am clueless about those things, but 106 cm sounds pretty big to me
> 
> 
> 
> also, Pain is Kurenai's son from the future.


sixtwins ? Imagine that ugly face Pein coming out of the womb saying "Hellu chump"


----------



## A.E.G.I.S (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> So, it seems Kurenai is in the chapter and Asuma?s baby is born in this chapter O_O



It would mean months have passed since the Kazuzu's arc since Kurenai's pregnancy wasn't that advanced at the time.
Months during which Naruto didn't do shit except running after Sasuke for a while.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

*I-I-I-I-INO???????????*


----------



## Matariki (Jun 25, 2008)

You're in no position to insult Crush!, inferior translator!


----------



## Felix (Jun 25, 2008)

Wait what picture is that?


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

What's this fellow Pain in the ass ?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Pain=Ino


OF COURSE


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT TSUNADE'S BOOBS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Its looks like some nerd.... OF THE DECRYPTION TEAM. 

What the hell, thats not tsunade,


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

A.E.G.I.S said:


> It would mean months have passed since the Kazuzu's arc since Kurenai's pregnancy wasn't that advanced at the time.
> Months during which Naruto didn't do shit except running after Sasuke for a while.



It also means in close to a year and a half's time there have been two rescue Sasuke attempts both yielding unsatisfactory results.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

SHE HAS RINNEGAN GLASSES !!!!

the true pain


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I am clueless about those things, but 106 cm sounds pretty big to me
> 
> 
> 
> also, Pain is Kurenai's son from the future.




The "ideal" is considered to be 90-60-90 for centimeters, and Tsunade's boobs are fucking huge, so it's not that out of the question.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> *I-I-I-I-INO???????????*



With Rin'negan glasses. :S


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

Strange chapter I see


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

Tsunade's boobs got bigger.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

lol Tsunade


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

We got pictures and no spoiler script. I thought it was the other way.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

The f***.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL IT IS TSUNADE!


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> lol Tsunade



I would put my dingaling between those jugs.


----------



## Felix (Jun 25, 2008)

We have a spoiler script
It's just untranslated


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, good lord.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Ino?s mellize sister seems to have a crush on Shikamaru lol


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Oh, good lord.



I see what u did thar.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> The f***.



Could it be a Tsunade flashback?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

Who is there?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 25, 2008)

WHO'S THIS BADASS!


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Wade said:


> Tsunade's boobs got bigger.



WHY DON'T THEY SAG?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> lol Tsunade



Hmm okay, trans please?


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Oh, good lord.


oh god


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Ino?s mellize sister seems to have a crush on Shikamaru lol



Oh, okay. It's one of the decryption squad or whatever they're called.


----------



## lucid dream (Jun 25, 2008)

What?

Kishimoto has lost his fucking mind. 

Whether this is good or bad remains to be seen.
*waits for trans*


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Could it be a Tsunade flashback?



it looks like it


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

How dare them to dissect a god? They should dissect those Uchiha cockroaches. x[


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks like a filler chapter.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Whats with this SPOIER PICS SPAMS, I CANT TAKE IT , ONE A DAY  ONE A DAAAAAAAAAAAY.

No seriously , who's this guy that posts this pics.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> WHO'S THIS BADASS!



it looks like Sasuke


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Shiiit. What insane breasts.

Hope this chapter will be lulz.


----------



## LoT (Jun 25, 2008)

Tsunade has the necklace? HOW?!

Yes! This spoiler seems worth to be my Birthday-Spoiler!


----------



## piccun? (Jun 25, 2008)

SO now kishi introduces another dorky girl, and of course she's in love with Shika


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

dead, naked Pain? *faps*


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> It looks like a filler chapter.



lol filler in chapters


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Oh, good lord.




I take everything back, I love Kishi

And wait, is that Naruto's necklace?


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (Jun 25, 2008)

The girl with the glasses is clearly not Tsunade.  She is on the code decryption squad.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol Tsunade is wearing Naruto necklace.  Mistake their or flashback???


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Could it be a Tsunade flashback?


Could be...


T.D.A said:


> WHO'S THIS BADASS!



Looks like Kishi drew a Sasuke clone just with long hair.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> WHO'S THIS BADASS!



:amazed So many new people. I want backstory.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 25, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> It looks like a filler chapter.



Are you surprised? lol.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

T.D.A said:


> WHO'S THIS BADASS!




Sasuke, your ponytail is kinda girly


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

piccun said:


> SO now kishi introduces another dorky girl, and of course she's in love with Shika



knowing kishi  i doesn't surprise me


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Who is there?



omg the autospy, they are gonna cut DeiPein belly, to only expect nagato there.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke wants to be like Dr.House


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Could be...
> 
> 
> Looks like Kishi drew a Sasuke clone just with long hair.



Kishi is doing good this week


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

How could they cut something so beautiful?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

They are dissecting Fuuma Pein.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

Anal autopsy coming at us with 300 km/h.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Oh, good lord.



:amazed damn i dont know how the hell tsunades back hasnt given out on her by now carrying those around


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Could it be a Tsunade flashback?



flashback of Jiraiya telling Kakashi Tsunades boob size? 

106


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke's master plan to infiltrate Konoha was to grow a ponytail so that nobody would recognize him.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> How could they cut something so beautiful?



A necessary evil.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Anal autopsy coming at us with 300 km/h.



I just lol'd. I thought doing autopsy requires the clothing to be off. They are afraid of Might Cock that is about to enter their poopers.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Newbologist said:


> :amazed damn i dont know how the hell tsunades back hasnt given out on her by now carrying those around



Why do you think she trained for superstrength and medical ninjutsu?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

When they cut open Pein, it's going to be like that scene in Indiana Jones where the Nazis open the Ark of the Covenant.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> A necessary evil.



Blasphemy


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> flashback of Jiraiya telling Kakashi Tsunades boob size?
> 
> 106


no surprise with Kishi


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Sasuke's master plan to infiltrate Konoha was to grow a ponytail so that nobody would recognize him.


And looks like he succeeded.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Oh, good lord.


I'm up for some free-climbing!


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Sasuke's master plan to infiltrate Konoha was to grow a ponytail so that nobody would recognize him.



indeed

very inteligent


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

narutos necklece is with tsunade.he gave it back to her?


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Yariko said:


> indeed
> 
> very inteligent



sasuke is very smart


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Sasuke wants to be like Dr.House


When did Sasuke get his medical degree?


Incubus said:


> They are dissecting Fuuma Pein.



Sounds good.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Yariko said:


> indeed
> 
> very inteligent



Sasuke response to this post and above.


Sasuke : lol wut.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't be a flashback, or the page would be black.


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

lol. And I was thinking this chapter would be boring. The whole page for boobs?? What a bloody chapter


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

If they cut the body God will punish them!


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

That's actually Sai in the spoiler pic. He says that he wants to inspect the penis first.


----------



## piccun? (Jun 25, 2008)

but seriously, what kind of eyes does she have


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

I would go crazy, if kishi made a mistake with the necklacE.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> narutos necklece is with tsunade.he gave it back to her?



Awesome find . How could he give back something worth 3 mountains? lulz what an idiot


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> That's actually Sai in the spoiler pic. He says that wants to inspect the penis first.



Hahahahahahaha, your on a fucking roll.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Sasuke wants to be like Dr.House


I think that's a girl.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Blasphemy



They will be punished


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Sasuke's master plan to infiltrate Konoha was to grow a ponytail so that nobody would recognize him.



Best disguise every since Jiraiya's infiltration.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

piccun said:


> but seriously, what kind of eyes does she have



 I thought they were her glasses.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> lol. And I was thinking this chapter would be boring. The whole page for boobs?? What a bloody chapter


boobies = good chapter


----------



## p33man (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> I think that's a girl.



Sasuke= actually a girl


Verification: Confirmed


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

piccun said:


> but seriously, what kind of eyes does she have



You know, she?s the final villain


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

i loled at the sauce pic  even in a ponytail sauce's hair still defies physics  

and how did it grow so quick


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

This chapter has tits for the men/lesbians _and_ Naked Pein/Prettyboy with ponytail for the fangirls.

FAAAA~AAAN SERVICE


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i loled at the sauce pic  even in a ponytail sauce's hair still defies physics
> 
> and how did it grow so quick



MS ability. Ulitmate.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

piccun said:


> but seriously, what kind of eyes does she have



Japanese nerd glasses, Keigo tried to give them to ichigo once and he punched him in the face XD


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

See, Kishi did put Sasuke in the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> They will be punished



Most definitely


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> YOU ME SEX NAO



*pulls down pants*


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

Someone better tell the guy to rehost the pictures or he'll be banned for linking to pornz.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i loled at the sauce pic  even in a ponytail sauce's hair still defies physics
> 
> and how did it grow so quick



Gravity is different in the Narutoverse, which is why Tsunade's perfect melon tits are physically possible


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

o whole page with Tsuande's breats?....and a weirdo...this chapter is stranger...but ok


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> MS ability. Ulitmate.



i was about to say that  

it has to be sharingan haxx


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i loled at the sauce pic  even in a ponytail sauce's hair still defies physics
> 
> and how did it grow so quick



The Speed Up Time MS jutsu must be real. :amazed


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2008)

The necklace could of course be a replica. I mean she may have actually liked the overall design of it and bought something similar in shape.


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i loled at the sauce pic  even in a ponytail sauce's hair still defies physics
> 
> and how did it grow so quick



Saucey tries to cosplay Itachi . And be the vision of revenge oming to Elders with this make-up.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Jio said:


> The necklace could of course be a replica. I mean she may have actually liked the overall design of it and bought something similar in shape.



Perhaps, but will Kishi actually explain all of that?


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> The Speed Up Time MS jutsu must be real. :amazed



i knew sauce's new MS ability has to do something with time


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe that weird nurse or doctor is a Hyuuga.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

Guys, I warned you before. Stop the spamming. It should be easier to do now that some spoilers have come out.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

maybe naruto gave her his necklece because he thought of himself unworthy?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> *pulls down pants*



*humps frantically*



Seabear said:


> Someone better tell the guy to rehost the pictures or he'll be banned for linking to pornz.



Sometimes I wonder how they are going to manage to bring this shit over to the USA.

I mean, between this and Sai/Sasuke no Jutsu... :rofl


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i loled at the sauce pic  even in a ponytail sauce's hair still defies physics
> 
> and how did it grow so quick


Apparently 9 months have past. 

And you haven't scene hair that defies physics until you've met Cloud Strife.


Triste Morningstar said:


> This chapter has tits for the men/lesbians _and_ Naked Pein/Prettyboy with ponytail for the fangirls.
> 
> FAAAA~AAAN SERVICE



It's Kishi.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

text translation?


----------



## piccun? (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I thought they were her glasses.





InfIchi said:


> Japanese nerd glasses, Keigo tried to give them to ichigo once and he punched him in the face XD



you se, she doesn't hae any glasses in the cleaned picture  

her eyes are a mix of Lee and Pein's eyes


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke is transseksual :0


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

Is anyone working on the trans?


----------



## GoHNeT (Jun 25, 2008)

From the spoiler pic it looks like Pains body is one big piercing.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 25, 2008)

It seems Brucelee pulled a Madara just when we needed him the most!


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

peins body seems to be pierced in all of its body.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> peins body seems to be pierced in all of its body.



His legs are burnt right? From the acid within Jiraiya's frog barrier, correct?


----------



## Grendel (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought the necklace was needed to help Yamato control the Kyuubi so it doesn't seem likely that she would have accepted it back...


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> peins body seems to be pierced in all of its body.



The lower half looks burnt from Jiraiya's trap, but the torso looks like it's covered in piercings.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Apparently 9 months have past.
> 
> And you haven't scene hair that defies physics until you've met Cloud Strife.
> 
> ...



cloud  that bastard even when it rains it remains the same 

but 9 months has passed  i fucking smell random powerup from naruto


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

They look like Tattoos to me... maybe because he was the summoning body, he's got crazy summoning tattoos?


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

He gave the necklace back because she let Jiraiya die


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> It seems Brucelee pulled a Madara just when we needed him the most!



I don't get it 

Did he disappear? Is that the joke? lulz


----------



## razieel (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not very impressed with the character design of the deciphering team, but it's refreshing to see some new characters nonetheless. Hope they solve the code this chapter.


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

A lot of new characters this week. It's great.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Is anyone working on the trans?



Probably not


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> I'm gonna go play WoW now--*maybe then it'll come out* (*it always does whan I'm not looking *)
> 
> page spread, eh? I wanna see



I was right.  Again. I played WoW 'til the game crashed and came back to...this

When's it gonna get translated? And wtf if up with the girl with the glasses?! For a second I thaught that I was looking at the wrong manga


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

razieel said:


> I'm not very impressed with the character design of the deciphering team, but it's refreshing to see some new characters nonetheless. Hope they solve the code this chapter.



No, they'll come to a startlingly conclusion and we'll have to wait until next week to hear it


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Wouldn't Houdini make more sense?



He has nothing to do with the Naruto manga, I don't wish to go off-topic!

I bet we get no information this week.. I bet it's a double-page cliff-hanger ending with the Code and the Autopsy at the same time.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

Someone posted a trans in the spoiler thread.


----------



## Ninjitsu Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> I was right.  Again. I played WoW 'til the game crashed and came back to...this
> 
> When's it gonna get translated? And wtf if up with the girl with the glasses?! For a second I thaught that I was looking at the wrong manga



I think that's one of the people helping Shiki to crack the code.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Someone posted a trans in the spoiler thread.



...the chapter looks aweosme


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> I was right.  Again. I played WoW 'til the game crashed and came back to...this
> 
> When's it gonna get translated? And wtf if up with the girl with the glasses?! For a second I thaught that I was looking at the wrong manga


It's right don't worry.


vault023 said:


> babeh  who's babeh



Why Kurenai's if this is true.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like TPN was right.

Naruto is the one who will figure the code.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Trans. So Naruto, as I said, will do it?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok, what did it just happen?? 
Do I read MOM there? Are they talking about Kurenai or… someone else? I… I feel dizzy…. ANOTHER TIMESKIP!?? NOOO PLEASE I BEG YOU KISHIII.

Jiraiya was refereeing to tsunade’s breast? 106cm? LOL Maybe some of the pics in the Edit the Message were true after all.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG, new characters


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto is becoming useful? NO WAI!


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Looks like TPN was right.
> 
> Naruto is the one who will figure the code.



Pshhh. I said it way before Henry.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

Jiraiya is made of win. 

Shikamaru gets another fangirl? Oh, great. 

Sasuke's sister looks hot, though.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> -Quickly retreats from Telegram for this week-







ShadowReij said:


> That explains alot.



Seriously, they post faster when the Sauce is involved. 



ShadowReij said:


> Damn, those were some fast 9 months.



Kunoichis only need a couple of weeks, they need to get back to work, after all. Their bodies just spit the baby. 



Wade said:


> A lot of new characters this week. It's great.



Don't worry, they'll disappear soon. Kishimoto just wanted a whole set of new people fapping at Shikamaru's brilliance.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, Jiraiya had a convo with Kakashi about Tsunade's bust size. 


Also, it looks like the panel of Tsunade with Shodai's necklace was a flashback.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

it seems only naruto wil be able to understand the code.


----------



## Chills Here (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Looks like TPN was right.
> 
> Naruto is the one who will figure the code.



Who is TPN ? Cause they deserve to get +reps for coming to that conclusion. 

They basically saw the future. ?


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

flashback boobs are flashback boobs !


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah J-Man  perv to the bitter end


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 25, 2008)

The inclusion of humor seems refreshing for the atmosphere the previous chapter took on. I just wonder what sort of connection Naruto will have here that both Kakashi and Tsunade don't. Admittedly, I liked the idea of these representing page numbers in Jiraiya's novels.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

Detective Shikamaru FTW


----------



## mayumi (Jun 25, 2008)

is that shikamaru naruto spoiler real? if it is, yay for naruto-shikamaru bondage.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Who is TPN ? Cause they deserve to get +reps for coming to that conclusion.
> 
> They basically saw the future. ?



The Pink Ninja, but just for your information, it was a general consensus by most that it would involve Naruto or Jiraiya's books as it would be more fitting to Jiraiya's personality opposed to an actual numerical code. Which, of course, would not tie in with Jiraiya's shown character.

*Proceeds to delete off-topic posts in the thread*


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Somebody find Sandaime and tell him there's a new female character.

That one with the glasses is a female, right?


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, Naruto is going to show some brains.  What did they mean by the key btw.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 25, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> Who is TPN ? Cause they deserve to get +reps for coming to that conclusion.
> 
> They basically saw the future. ?



*T*he *P*ink *N*inja


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

we need the transaltion to the second part.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

narushika 



I knew that panel of Tsunade was a flashback. I don't think Kishi would have made such a mistake with the necklace...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Jiraiya is made of win.
> 
> Shikamaru gets another fangirl? Oh, great.
> 
> Sasuke's sister looks hot, though.


Eh, it's Shikamaru so I don't really care since he acts like a pimp every now and as for Sasuke's sister I think just couldn't but draw something that looks like Sasuke to bear the pain of having a chapter without him.




> Seriously, they post faster when the Sauce is involved.


That is the absolute truth.




> Kunoichis only need a couple of weeks, they need to get back to work, after all. Their bodies just spit the baby.


I see 

Forgive me my queen.*bows*


vered said:


> it seems only naruto wil be able to understand the code.



How unexpected...not.
 Leave it to Kakashi to think of something perverted at a time like this.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> *Proceeds to delete off-topic posts in the thread*



Are you plan on doing that every week? I already wish you a lot of fun. ;D

I wonder what they'll find out about Pain and how fast Naruto will be able to decipher the code.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Vyse said:


> *The inclusion of humor seems refreshing for the atmosphere the previous chapter took on.* I just wonder what sort of connection Naruto will have here that both Kakashi and Tsunade don't. Admittedly, I liked the idea of these representing page numbers in Jiraiya's novels.



I agree. This chapter looks good.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Shikamaru gets another fangirl? Oh, great.



His love life just got more fucked up


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

By the way things look, we'll get the real info about key like in chapter 408, since the next chapter Naruto will try to think and remember...and next chapter will surely and with a cliffhanger.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2008)

Tsunade's boobs and naked Pein.

This looks to be the most perverted chapter since the one with Sasuke/Sai yaoi.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 25, 2008)

lol at the code possibly referring to Tsunade's breast size. Even during death, Jiraiya still manages to put a bit of his perviness into things.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Yeah, Naruto is going to show some brains.  What did they mean by the key btw.


I believe it's a reference to 'the key' to unlocking the code rather than the expected 'key' in reference to Naruto and Kyuubi.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

What an amazing chapter!


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto is going to be Asuma's baby's teacher.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Again, nothing cool happens....kill all that claimed Kishi is rushing his manga


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> What an amazing chapter!


In which part? In part where absolutely nothing happened, or in part where absolutely nothing happened at all?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Somebody find Sandaime and tell him there's a new female character.
> 
> That one with the glasses is a female, right?



Sandaime is a girl


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Naruto is going to be Asuma's baby's teacher.



That pisses me off. Shikamaru should have been his teacher. Naruto can teach Sasuke's various love children or something.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you know the first thing that came in mind while reading the spoiler?
There is a guy to interrogate in the frog stommach => J-Man may be alive.
I foresee intense discussions on the topic.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> His love life just got more fucked up



Nah, just another woman to add to his harem.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 25, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> By the way things look, we'll get the real info about key like in chapter 408, since the next chapter Naruto will try to think and remember...and next chapter will surely and with a cliffhanger.



Hopefully, though the pacing of the manga has slowed quite a bit recently, so I'm not entirely sure that the code will be entirely deciphered. Though, yes it should be interesting.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

omg!! Naruto will be the sensei of Asuma's son 

we already know who will be Hokage after Naruto. sorry, Konohamaru...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tsunade's boobs and naked Pein.
> 
> This looks to be the most perverted chapter since the one with Sasuke/Sai yaoi.



this one still will be hard to beat, though


----------



## Chills Here (Jun 25, 2008)

Hiroshi said:


> The Pink Ninja, but just for your information, it was a general consensus by most that it would involve Naruto or Jiraiya's books as it would be more fitting to Jiraiya's personality opposed to an actual numerical code. Which, of course, would not tie in with Jiraiya's shown character.
> 
> *Proceeds to delete off-topic posts in the thread*



Welp, it's safe to say that's too much rep to give out, so I'll just say "congrats to those of you who figured it out in advance. 

But lulz @ Jiraiya & Kakashi having a convo about that. I can't wait to see the autopsy of the Pein body, now maybe we'll figure out wtf those piercings are.

Hopefully an alien doesn't bust out of his chest, Independence Day style.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Do you know the first thing that came in mind while reading the spoiler?
> There is a guy to interrogate in the frog stommach => J-Man may be alive.
> I foresee intense discussions on the topic.



He's dead, seriously get over it.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Do you know the first thing that came in mind while reading the spoiler?
> There is a guy to interrogate in the frog stommach => J-Man may be alive.
> I foresee intense discussions on the topic.



Why do you think Jiraiya might be alive from that?

He put the guy he was questioning in the frog's stomach before he even met Pein, remember?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> That pisses me off. Shikamaru *should have been his teacher.* Naruto can teach Sasuke's various love children or something.



That's what I thought too. But I guess Shikamaru has other things to do.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Why is there so many piercings on Pain's body.  Is there that many required to control all six bodies.


----------



## Juli (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh..lol..Jiraiya and Kakashi..the pervy brothers..:rofl

Looks like a good chapter.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> In which part? In part where absolutely nothing happened, or in part where absolutely nothing happened at all?



Exactly lol. 

The highlight of this chapter is Tsunade's breasts. 

Fucking bullshit.

If you're going to do these shitty type of chapters Kishi at least throw in some Sauce to spice things up.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> That's what I thought too. But I guess Shikamaru has other things to do.



I didn't know genins could become teachers.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 25, 2008)

lol at everybody ZOMG 9 months have passed!!!

When we first saw Kurenai pregnant maybe she was that already for a couple of months like 4,5,6,7??


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> That pisses me off. Shikamaru should have been his teacher. Naruto can teach Sasuke's various love children or something.



I think it is that Shika is telling Naruto that he (shika) is going to be the babies teacher.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, I'm so pumped for this chapter!! ^_^ Naruto is finally making a return to the manga!! Woohoo!


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> It's right don't worry.
> 
> 
> Why Kurenai's if this is true.



i bet ita ugly babeh


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> Do you know the first thing that came in mind while reading the spoiler?
> There is a guy to interrogate in the frog stommach => J-Man may be alive.
> I foresee intense discussions on the topic.



its just the man he turned into a frog


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

New trans out!!


しかまる「あの子はオレの弟子になる」
Shikamaru: That kid’s going to be my student.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto is *not *going to be Asuma's baby's teacher.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Second bit translated then.

So did Kurenai actually give birth?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> That's what I thought too. But I guess Shikamaru has other things to do.




True, Shika is extremely important and babies would cramp his pimping style.

But what fucking moron would entrust a child's education to _Naruto_? He's like LOL CHAKRA WUZZAT GAIZ


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

Ha, all of Konoha is working to try and pierce Pein's defences 

The Shikamaru kicking Naruto out of his rut is definite Shikafanservice but eh, who cares.

I hope to God those two Code Breakers aren't in the movie ¬____¬


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> True, Shika is extremely important and babies would cramp his pimping style.
> 
> But what fucking moron would entrust a child's education to _Naruto_? He's like LOL CHAKRA WUZZAT GAIZ



Strike all that, read the new trans.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope Shikamaru gets in Sasuke's way and gets terminated. 

That would nice.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

shikamaru tells naruto to grow up .and start taking care of things.
interesting conversation.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Exactly lol.
> 
> The highlight of this chapter is Tsunade's breasts.
> 
> ...



I think we've had enough Sauce over these past months to keep him out of the spotlight for a chapter or two.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> I think it is that Shika is telling Naruto that he (shika) is going to be the babies teacher.



I agree, why does everyone think it's reversed?  That's not what I read.


----------



## Franckie (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like deciphering the code is going to be milked for several chapters. At least Naruto will be more involved from now on.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Strike all that, read the new trans.




Thank christ.

In other news:"

じい様カエル「逃げようと思えば逃げられたかもしれないが命と引き換えに暗号を残した」「お前 らにたくした んじゃ」
Old Frog: If he wanted to escape he probably could have but he traded his life to leave that code. He left things up to you all.

FUCKING _MORON_, why didn't you just escape and fucking tell us the secret instead of this "code" shit?


----------



## El Torero (Jun 25, 2008)

So, firstly Naruto receives a talk by Iruka, and now he receives a talk by Shikamaru.

lol


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Thank christ.
> 
> In other news:"
> 
> ...



 He needed to confirm the identities of the other Pain's. It wasn't until he came out of hiding did he realize who or what Pain really is


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> New trans out!!
> 
> 
> しかまる「あの子はオレの弟子になる」
> Shikamaru: That kid?s going to be my student.



Hmmm. This was expected, in my opinion due to the previous scene with Shikamaru and Kurenai.  Though I think he means that he will be more of a mentor than an actual teacher, obviously.  Nevertheless, it would be interesting to see if Shikamaru is not so 'lazy' with his 'student.'  Though I don't know if we will actually see a lot of this in the manga.

THis chapter seems to be going along with a good slow, humorous transition flow from the previous arc.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Thank christ.
> 
> In other news:"
> 
> ...



Because at the time he could escpae, he did not know the secret. He went back to find out, remember? And died in exchange.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Thank christ.
> 
> In other news:"
> 
> ...



No

Old Frog means Jiraiya could have escaped when he killed the Summon Body and was hiding inside his barrier thing.

He needed face Pein one more time to confirm his suspicions.



> Hmmm. This was expected, in my opinion due to the previous scene with Shikamaru and Kurenai. Though I think he means that he will be more of a mentor than an actual teacher, obviously. Nevertheless, it would be interesting to see if Shikamaru is not so 'lazy' with his 'student.' Though I don't know if we will actually see a lot of this in the manga.



When Asuma Junior graduates the Academy Shikamaru will be roughly the same age Kakashi was when he took on Team Seven.

We won't see anything but the briefest glimpse of it at the end of the manga though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Now two unbelievable useless chapters in a row... It seems anything that doesn't include Uchihas are bound to be useless. Comon Kishi, atlest show me that Kakashi surprise.


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Thank christ.
> 
> In other news:"
> 
> ...



Because he had to be sure his theory wasn't false. However Pein was able to intercept him.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn, Shika just owned Naruto verbally. Still a terrible chapter though, just like I said, slow pacing when it comes to Naruto.

Anywho, 4/10 from me. Garbage really.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I hope Shikamaru gets in Sasuke's way and gets terminated.
> 
> That would nice.



dont worry 1 of the rookie 9 is definetly gonna bite the dust at the hands of sauce


----------



## Shinkirou (Jun 25, 2008)

This chapter seems pretty boring actually. Though damn, Tsunades got some big tits.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Thank christ.
> 
> In other news:"
> 
> ...



He had to face Pein one last time to be sure of whatever message he sent to Naruto. If he just left, he wouldn't have had all the information.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Thank christ.
> 
> In other news:"
> 
> ...



He got to know the secret when he already couldn't escape anymore.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No
> 
> Old Frog means Jiraiya could have escaped when he killed the Summon Body and was hiding inside his barrier thing.
> 
> He needed face Pein one more time to confirm his suspicions.



_OH._

Oh, I get it.

I thought they were saying that he could have escaped if he hadn't wasted the time literally burning the code into the frog.

Aaaahahaha. That would have been fucking hilarious. Oh man, ehehehehe.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

well it seems the real deal will be next chapter only.naruto still need to be lactured in this chapter.
i guess he'll meet with the frogs next chapter.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> It's Pein's bay.



 i see 

but damn tsunade got big titties


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Now two unbelievable useless chapters in a row... It seems anything that doesn't include Uchihas are bound to be useless. Comon Kishi, atlest show me that Kakashi surprise.



... riiiight.

It's not because it does not contain Uchiha's, it's "useless". It's because Kishi is slowing the pace down. Remember how long Sasuke was siting down. 2-3 chapters showing nothing but Sasuke's expression, and a whole fucking chapter with Madara trying to convince Sasuke to listen.

That shit was just as "useless" as this.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh god, no. Not a chapter for setting up the next arc.




So useless...


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't like Shika's speech...

I have been disliking this character more and more in part 2.


----------



## Toproq (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> _OH._
> 
> Oh, I get it.
> 
> ...



Wasnt he pretty much dead when he burned the code into the frog? I think saying jiraiya could have escaped was a bit of wishful thinking


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Now two unbelievable useless chapters in a row... It seems *anything that doesn't include Uchihas are bound to be useless.* Comon Kishi, atlest show me that Kakashi surprise.





 These recent chapters are a refreshing break from the Uchiha sob story Madara has been telling for the past month, along with Sasuke's robot personality lol. I personally am  looking forward to no Uchihas in any chapters for the next few weeks. =P


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> When Asuma Junior graduates the Academy Shikamaru will be roughly the same age Kakashi was when he took on Team Seven.
> 
> We won't see anything but the briefest glimpse of it at the end of the manga though.


Very likely, and it was what I expect. I only expect to see perhaps a panel or two, perhaps a page at the most of this in the manga.


----------



## Face (Jun 25, 2008)

This is kind of stupid. I was expecting a chapter that revealed  something about the Key or Minato. Instead we get a chapter full of nothing. The only thing revealed was Tsunade's breast size. The chapter seemed so random.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I don't like Shika's speech...
> 
> I have been disliking this character more and more in part 2.



What's not to like about it? It's total and complete correctness?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2008)

lol so the guy that pursued revenge is the one that tells naruto not to be a kid


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Jun 25, 2008)

everybody saying this chapter's boring, but at least we have a variety of characters and different situations..

i think that 5 chapters of shocked sasuke were far more boring


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 25, 2008)

So something big with Sakura and Kakashi soon. These chapters are feeling interesting but kind of slow.


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> s*hikamaru tells naruto to grow up .and start taking care of things.*
> interesting conversation.



Especially considering who it's coming from.  This is probably Naruto's turning point; between Shika and Iruka, Naruto might actually become formidable during this arc.

Growing up seems to produce the desired 'coolness' factor in this manga.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> _OH._
> 
> Oh, I get it.
> 
> ...



He was already dead by the time he was burning the code. He was living on willpower alone. He had big Pein spikes in him. His throat was crushed. His heart had already stopped.

Even Tsunade probably couldn't have save him at that point >:


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

So the "key" was just the person who unravel the code ? This sucks, I wanna see "The Key" as in Scroll frog


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict the phrase at the end of the chapter will be:

Konoha needs to crack the code. Next chapter: the Key


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> So the "key" was just the person who unravel the code ? This sucks, I wanna see "The Key" as in Scroll frog



Ha, yeah, I just figured that out Dx


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Wasnt he pretty much dead when he burned the code into the frog? I think saying jiraiya could have escaped was a bit of wishful thinking



I think the old frog meanth that he could have escaped (Remember he was in a frog with DeiPein) but Jiraiya wanted to know the secret, so he risked his life for it.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> What's not to like about it? It's total and complete correctness?



I don't like how he starts giving life lessons with no apparent reason.  It's not that the speech itself is wrong, it's just that it sounds unneeded to me.

But maybe I should wait for the chapter to judge.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> I'd rather take a robot Sasuke over a cryfaggot Naruto.



Jizz? Is that you?


----------



## Siem (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Thank christ.
> 
> In other news:"
> 
> ...



Because he didn't have anything to tell at the time when he was still able to escape. When J-man went back out to face P-boy, thats when he found out what was up but his throat was crushed already so he couldnt tell the elder frog shit, hence the code.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2008)

*So everyone



Shiho

Hot or not?*



Godammit said:


> So the "key" was just the person who unravel the code ? This sucks, I wanna see "The Key" as in Scroll frog



Yeah, I just figured that out Dx


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool spoilers, I thought that Kishi might forget that Rain ninja that was sent to Ibiki. I think he's witholding some important info. It's nice to see the different departments of Konoha getting involved to build the Pain image.

Shikamaru's talk is quite good, but I thought that Konohamaru might have a moment with Naruto as well, talking about Sandaime's death from which Naruto realises that he needs to start stepping up. It still might happen.

Kakashi's flashback with Jiraiya was good, rofl.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

We learned Tsunade's boob size, shikamaru was going to be the teacher of Kurenai's baby, that another girl had a crush on shika, that Pein has more piercings on his body than skin, and learned that Kakashi is shy talking about sexual related materials.  I honestly think that this chapter is highly informative.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *So everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karin-like. And Karin is useless dumb bitch, so I guess this Shiho is also a useless dumb bitch.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, seeing how everything that revolves around Naruto is useless - I can understand why Kishi don't want to do anything with him, and saying he's going to wait.

When we'll deal with obvious bla-bla part for, I guess, next two chapters - maybe finally we can get back to Sauce catching hachibi, or Kakashi/Sakura story - anything that will move the plot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Quite possibly the worst chapter to come out since Gaara's 100 flashbacks. "Oh we need to find the key, waaaaah!" We all know Naruto has it. Who gives a shit?


----------



## uchiha__avenger (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> So the "key" was just the person who unravel the code ? This sucks, I wanna see "The Key" as in Scroll frog


first things first 
i think that topic will be dealt with in the next chapters


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *So everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll go with hot, but the glasses are a turn off.


She can always take them off.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *So everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being just glasses version of Tsunade - with same manly design and body, she can hardly be hawt


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

So, the best part of this chapter are... Tsunade's breasts?

Please, Kakashi, take over soon. T___T



ShadowReij said:


> Eh, it's Shikamaru so I don't really care since he acts like a pimp every now and as for Sasuke's sister I think just couldn't but draw something that looks like Sasuke to bear the pain of having a chapter without him.



I'm getting tired of Shikamaru.

And you are right, Kishimoto couldn't resist. 



ShadowReij said:


> I see
> 
> Forgive me my queen.*bows*



You are forgiven >3



Miraizou said:


> His love life just got more fucked up



Just what we needed. 



Sasuke said:


> If you're going to do these shitty type of chapters Kishi at least throw in some Sauce to spice things up.



Well, we met Sasuke's sister in this chapter. 



Sasuke said:


> I hope Shikamaru gets in Sasuke's way and gets terminated.
> 
> That would nice.



That would be _very_ nice.



T-Rex said:


> I don't like Shika's speech...
> 
> I have been disliking this character more and more in part 2.



You are not alone.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Quite possibly the worst chapter to come out since Gaara's 100 flashbacks. "Oh we need to find the key, waaaaah!" We all know Naruto has it. Who gives a shit?



Have you forgotten? Sakura vs. Ino, Chuunin Exams?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *So everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes. 

maybe if she had nanao's glasses instead though....


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 25, 2008)

People need to calm down and realize that not every single chapter of the manga is going to be filled with amazing fights or shocking revelations. Just look at how many "slow" chapters there were in the beloved Part 1. That didn't bother you then, why? Because you weren't reading the manga weekly.

I should say you people should show some patience but I've been saying that for 3 years. What I will say is: welcome to weekly manga, it's a bitch.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

i wonder.maybe the pierces trasmite direct chakra to the bodies.maybe thats why he has so many pierces/to the legs hands body.a way to control the chakra system?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Wasnt he pretty much dead when he burned the code into the frog? I think saying jiraiya could have escaped was a bit of wishful thinking



Right here

here

Jiraiya did have the option to retreat but instead went out to confirm Pein's identity.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I know
> 
> When people use to bitch about how overpowered Sasuke was i didn't agree. But being on the forum over a period of time it made me realise that you guys were right. The sharingan does get a new ability in every fight, Sasuke is overpowered and Kishimoto does indeed tosses himself off Sasgay porn.





Sasuke said:


> WTF Bateman?! we all know that but as hardcore Sasuke fans we're not supposed to admit it.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i wonder.maybe the pierces trasmite direct chakra to the bodies.maybe thats why he has so many pierces/to the legs hands bodies.a way to control the chakra system?



When Jiraiya  had one in his shoulder, he said he was losing control of his chakra.

Link


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> People need to calm down and realize that not every single chapter of the manga is going to be filled with amazing fights or shocking revelations. Just look at how many "slow" chapters there were in the beloved Part 1. That didn't bother you then, why? Because you weren't reading the manga weekly.
> 
> I should say you people should show some patience but I've been saying that for 3 years. What I will say is: welcome to weekly manga, it's a bitch.


I'm reading it weekly since part 1 and never got any problems with that. Don't compare useless to slow.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> People need to calm down and realize that not every single chapter of the manga is going to be filled with amazing fights or shocking revelations. Just look at how many "slow" chapters there were in the beloved Part 1. That didn't bother you then, why? Because you weren't reading the manga weekly.
> 
> I should say you people should show some patience but I've been saying that for 3 years. What I will say is: welcome to weekly manga, it's a bitch.


exacly those people need a chill pill.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Ouch, seems like Shikamaru gave Naruto a big verbal bitchslap, but then again as Sasuke said in the reunion Naruto is still a naive child, hopefully Shika's little pep talk changes that a little bit.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> When Jiraiya  had one in his shoulder, he said he was losing control of his chakra.
> 
> Link



yea i know.it has to have somthing with chakra.or the chakra system of the body.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, this chapter is...well, wow. Telegrams is gonna be pretty lame this week seeing as how there's next to nothing to discuss outside of boob size and more useless female characters who do nothing but be fangirls.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'll go with hot, but the glasses are a turn off.
> 
> 
> She can always take them off.



This is what she looks like without them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't care about you waiting for manga on a weekly basis while I was livin' it up reading through 10 a time. Cry me a river.

I care about me reading on a weekly basis now and being pissed off about something this stupid. 

Tsunade's boobs might just be enough to make this the best chapter out of the past 10 though.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> This is what she looks like without them.



Oh, nevermind then.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

I predict Naruto getting a random boner


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru shitting on the greiving. Thats the way to go.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Oh, nevermind then.



what is it a different kind of rinnegan?


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

is there a cover this week?...probably not


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> yea i know.it has to have somthing with chakra.or the chakra system of the body.



Those spikes are definitely how Pein assimilates people, they're like parasites that spread through the body. I know it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> So, the best part of this chapter are... Tsunade's breasts?
> 
> Please, Kakashi, take over soon. T___T
> 
> ...


Seemed quite obvious, I hope Kakashi or Sakura take over soon though or better yet give it back to Sasuke I want to see the eight tails. 


> You are forgiven >3


You are most gracious your majesty.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> what is it a different kind of rinnegan?



A Hyuuga with blond hair.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Wow, this chapter is...well, wow. Telegrams is gonna be pretty lame this week seeing as how there's next to nothing to discuss outside of boob size and more useless female characters who do nothing but be fangirls.


This is so like Kishi - to tease us with catching remaining biju, and then return in Konoha for loads of useless talks, obvious decisions and stupid introductions =\


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamru is gonna make Kurenai pregnant again. In the name of Asuma.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

Never thought I'd say this, but bring on the motherfucking Sakura development.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 25, 2008)

As expected people are bitching as usual. This chapters seems more interestining in terms of the spoilers than last week. Though last week chapter proved most of the complaints wrong. If you can put up with the slow pacing of Sasuke then you can endure the slow pacing of Naruto. 

Anyway, damn Tsunade has some big titties. Also it kind of funny that Shikamaru is the one who is telling Naruto to stop being a kid and start acting like a man. It makes sense seeing how Shikamaru is one of his closest friends.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

...you got bored of this already?....she'll have her development..and Kakashi as well


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but bring on the motherfucking Sakura development.



in Konoha?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess yall say damn the actual story just get to the action huh?!... Great chapter! Kishi can't reveal a secret every chapter! I guess Naruto is gonna crack the code, according to this chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This is so like Kishi - to tease us with catching remaining biju, and then return in Konoha for loads of useless talks, obvious decisions and stupid introductions =\


Reminds of what he did in the middle of the Pein fight as well. Damn him.


Bonds said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but bring on the motherfucking Sakura development.



Here here!


----------



## piccun? (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto completed he rasenshuriken training off panel then


----------



## mayumi (Jun 25, 2008)

i love narushika. shikamaru is a great influence for naruto. i can see why kishimoto loves him.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Soletuti said:


> ナルトが中忍試験受けた時の一時試験の監督(名前忘れまんした)「自来也様から話は前もって受 けてました」 「では大きくなってくれ」
> Ibiki: “I heard the story from Jiraiya-sama earlier.” “*Please become bigger.*”



Is he talking about Tsunade's boobs?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This is so like Kishi - to tease us with catching remaining biju, and then return in Konoha for loads of useless talks, obvious decisions and stupid introductions =\



Consider it something that had to be done so that the story can get back to what you like to see.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

But the character I look forward to seeing more of this year is Kakashi.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> I'd rather take a robot Sasuke over a cryfaggot Naruto.



Naruto: Drum Island 

Sasukerum Island 

Lol, who is the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Kishi has just reached a dangerous point in Naruto's development. I hope he doesn't fuck him up 



mike9193 said:


> Shikamru is gonna make Kurenai pregnant again. In the name of Asuma.



just like he did the first time?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Is he talking about Tsunade's boobs?



Perhaps he's speaking to the size-altering frog?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Is he talking about Tsunade's boobs?



no he talked about the little frog that held the rain shinobi captive.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

There's a difference between utterly slow and completely useless. This chapter did nothing to further the plot. At all. It's just Shikamaru walking around town accomplishing nothing, which could have easily been done offscreen and saved us panel time. If I was a hardcore Naruto fanboy I'd be pretty pissed too that this is the kind of development he's getting. Considering how much Sasuke has gotten this is a really lame half-fast attempt in comparsion. Anyway, I'm entitled to my opinion. Bitch about it if you want, don't matter to me.


----------



## Cel (Jun 25, 2008)

I liked Shikamaru's speech to Naruto.  It showed good character development on his part.  This speech will serve as one of the catalysts for Naruto's change.  I bet he can now relate to Shikamaru, and Shikamaru's action will show Naruto what he needs to do to overcome his pain.  Shikamaru is an equal of his after all, and he wouldn't want to look worse than him by still acting like a child and going into depression because someone close to him died.

The rest of the chapter was also fine.  I don't see why people are complaining.  This is not Gurren Lagann.  Things WILL NOT move at a super fast speed.  Kishi needs to spend time on developing things like this.. If he totally glanced over the process of decoding the code or forgot about the rain nin Jiraiya captured, many of you would be complaining that he is a bad writer... So if the manga is too slow, I suggest branching out your interests...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> I guess yall say damn the actual story just get to the action huh?!... Great chapter! Kishi can't reveal a secret every chapter! I guess Naruto is gonna crack the code, according to this chapter.


What story? Obvious as hell decisions and talks are plot to you?
I don't need secrets every chapter, just develop plot in your manga and don't stretch time on cliche moments, that's all.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Is he talking about Tsunade's boobs?



Frog.....seriously how much bigger could Tsunade's juggs get.


----------



## Grendel (Jun 25, 2008)

I think this chapter is going to be an okay chapter.  Last weeks spoilers seemed boring as well, but I thought the chapter last week was one of the better ones in a while.  Some people just don't like reading Naruto's story, but the fact is that Naruto's is the main story of the Manga and we are going to probably get more than a couple more chapters like this one...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

@Vered: Thanks 



> カカシ「この106って数字は確か???」
> Kakashi: ?This number 106 is...I think...?
> 
> ～回想～
> ...




  

I love Kakashi!!


----------



## zuul (Jun 25, 2008)

More useless Shikamaru's stuff. 

They didn't need him to decipher the code. 

Stop the useless Shikamaru's fanservice, please Kishi, he already had more than enough panels.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup, Kurenai took the test and found out whose baby it really was. Kakashi's


----------



## Toproq (Jun 25, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Right here
> 
> here
> 
> Jiraiya did have the option to retreat but instead went out to confirm Pein's identity.



Ummm, read my comments. That was BEFORE jiraiya burned the code into the frog. I was asking about when he burned the code into the frog (Which only makes sense).


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> What story? Obvious as hell decisions and talks are plot to you?
> I don't need secrets every chapter, just develop plot in your manga and don't stretch time on cliche moments, that's all.



Exactly. I'm not asking for much, just for Naruto to get better development. And my god, why should we give a darn about Shikamaru and his fangirls of all characters?


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> More useless Shikamaru's stuff.
> 
> They didn't need him to decipher the code.
> 
> Stop the useless Shikamaru's fanservice, please Kishi, he already had more than enough panels.



not only that but he is used here as the wake up call of naruto.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> As expected people are bitching as usual. This chapters seems more interestining in terms of the spoilers than last week. Though last week chapter proved most of the complaints wrong. If you can put up with the slow pacing of Sasuke then you can endure the slow pacing of Naruto.
> 
> Anyway, damn Tsunade has some big titties. Also it kind of funny that Shikamaru is the one who is telling Naruto to stop being a kid and start acting like a man. It makes sense seeing how Shikamaru is one of his closest friends.


Shikamaru pulled a "Naruto" on Naruto


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> More useless Shikamaru's stuff.
> 
> They didn't need him to decipher the code.
> 
> Stop the useless Shikamaru's fanservice, please Kishi, he already had more than enough panels.



Kishi is just randomly adding Shikamaru into the plot it seems.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> There's a difference between utterly slow and completely useless. This chapter did nothing to further the plot. At all. It's just Shikamaru walking around town accomplishing nothing, which could have easily been done offscreen and saved us panel time. If I was a hardcore Naruto fanboy I'd be pretty pissed too that this is the kind of development he's getting. Considering how much Sasuke has gotten this is a really lame half-fast attempt in comparsion. Anyway, I'm entitled to my opinion. Bitch about it if you want, don't matter to me.



I don't deny this. But people talk as though Kishi has never done this before, and it only happens when Naruto is around. Sasuke needing to be convinced to listen for a whole fucking chapter anyone?


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> There's a difference between utterly slow and completely useless. This chapter did nothing to further the plot. At all. It's just Shikamaru walking around town accomplishing nothing, which could have easily been done offscreen and saved us panel time. If I was a hardcore Naruto fanboy I'd be pretty pissed too that this is the kind of development he's getting. Considering how much Sasuke has gotten this is a really lame half-fast attempt in comparsion. Anyway, I'm entitled to my opinion. Bitch about it if you want, don't matter to me.



The manga isn't about naruto and sasuke only.  Shikamaru is naruto close friend anyway.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> As expected people are bitching as usual. This chapters seems more interestining in terms of the spoilers than last week. Though last week chapter proved most of the complaints wrong. If you can put up with the slow pacing of Sasuke then you can endure the slow pacing of Naruto.
> 
> Anyway, damn Tsunade has some big titties. Also it kind of funny that Shikamaru is the one who is telling Naruto to stop being a kid and start acting like a man. It makes sense seeing how Shikamaru is one of his closest friends.


Yeah Shikamaru is the only character I've naruto hang with besides his team.


----------



## settings (Jun 25, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> This is what she looks like without them.



Karin's oponent has been revealed... It will be Karin vs Shiho and both of them will have to fight without their glasses!


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> カカシ「この106って数字は確か???」
> Kakashi: ?This number 106 is...I think...?
> 
> ～回想～
> ...



Brilliant. This makes 406 better than any with the sauce in lately.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> More useless Shikamaru's stuff.
> 
> They didn't need him to decipher the code.
> 
> Stop the useless Shikamaru's fanservice, please Kishi, he already had more than enough panels.



Sasuke already had half a year of fanservice. It's Kakashi's turn.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 25, 2008)

Cel said:


> I don't see why people are complaining.  *This is not Gurren Lagann.*


And that's one very fundamental flaw of Naruto, my friend.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Exactly. I'm not asking for much, just for Naruto to get better development. And my god, why should we give a darn about Shikamaru and his fangirls of all characters?



I'm with you there


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *So everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is a nerd and she look alot like karin.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> What story? Obvious as hell decisions and talks are plot to you?
> I don't need secrets every chapter, just develop plot in your manga and don't stretch time on cliche moments, that's all.


Thing though is any story you would see is not always plot. No good novel you read is ever going to be always only on the plot development. There HAVE to be some side issues shown too. Gives the writer a break too. The reason why it seems frustrating right now is that we have to wait a week to read just 17 pages. I'm sure if one reads 10 chapters at a stretch one would appreciate more the chapters that are not very much related to plot development


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I don't deny this. But people talk as though Kishi has never done this before, and it only happens when Naruto is around. Sasuke needing to be convinced to listen for a whole fucking chapter anyone?



I'm not denying that either, that was certainly pretty useless and stretched out way too much. See, I'm not swayed that easily by my bias'd. Pretty sure you can look back at the prediction thread back then and me being just as critical.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Seemed quite obvious, I hope Kakashi or Sakura take over soon though or better yet give it back to Sasuke I want to see the eight tails.
> 
> You are most gracious your majesty.



Kakashi may be able to save this manga. 

... Or maybe not.



zuul said:


> More useless Shikamaru's stuff.
> 
> They didn't need him to decipher the code.
> 
> Stop the useless Shikamaru's fanservice, please Kishi, he already had more than enough panels.



I agree.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> More useless Shikamaru's stuff.
> 
> They didn't need him to decipher the code.
> 
> Stop the useless Shikamaru's fanservice, please Kishi, he already had more than enough panels.


Says you but what about us who like shikamaru?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Zuul dont hate on Shika


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I'm not denying that either, that was certainly pretty useless and stretched out as way. See, I'm not swayed that easily by my bias'd. Pretty sure you can look back at the prediction thread back then and me being just as critical.



Fair enough, and good for you.

I guess that statement wasn't really directed at you, but the people doing it.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> If I was a hardcore Naruto fanboy I'd be pretty pissed too that this is the kind of development he's getting. Considering how much Sasuke has gotten this is a really lame half-fast attempt in comparsion. Anyway, I'm entitled to my opinion. Bitch about it if you want, don't matter to me.



Stop comparing Naruto's development to Sasuke's. Kishi decided to handle their development differently. Enjoy each storyline as it is. Especially since Kishi is bent on keeping them separate for the time being.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

PLOT N0 JUTSU said:


> The manga isn't about naruto and sasuke only.  Shikamaru is naruto close friend anyway.


Shikamaru is frigging side kick character used solely for geting out of no-exit situations through his pnj intelect. He got no place in this story, apart from sudden fanservices Kishi decided to pour on us...

Why the hell must we spent time looking at useless pages with him interacting with some clicheish, moe'ish female character ever?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 25, 2008)

I used to like Shikamaru (yeah even in the Immortal arc) and I'm still getting tired of the little douche


----------



## Baba Jaga (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> not only that but he is used here as the wake up call of naruto.



Wasn't Iruka used for that same reason in the last chapter? Is Naruto going to need a wake up call every new chapter? I thought last one was perfect and there's really no need to keep regurgitating the same old, same old...Shikamaru could have cheered him up in just a few words and then they could have went on to give us some more story. I know this is character development for Naruto, but I just don't see any reason for it as, like I said, the last chapter was just perfect in every sense of the word...
For some one who is purported to have said he wants to end this story, Kishi is sure taking his sweet time to move the plot forward...what with the endless Madara flashbacks and now with poor Naruto...


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 25, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> she is a nerd and she look alot like karin.



I'm into nerd looking girls. They're hawt.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, as predicted, I was let down.

After two good chapters, last and the one before, we get this shit. Please, Kishi, just stop this crap.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> Kishi is just randomly adding Shikamaru into the plot it seems.



Not really. Shika lost his teacher recently and has already gone through the trauma and found new maturty, so he's the obvious choice to impart wise advise to Naruto.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Shikamaru pulled a "Naruto" on Naruto



I wonder how Naruto fans feel about this.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru acting all pimp-like.

What's up with Kishi and Shikamaru? No, really. Guy had his big moments in the Immortals Arc, let other characters shine a bit, Kishi. *cough*Sakurawhoissupposedtobeoneofthemaincharactersbutiscurrentlyuseless*cough*

Heck, I think the fans of Team 8 should get their fanservice once in a while too.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

well about naruto.there is a good thing about it.it means he is still grieving.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Shikamru. I want him to be even more of an asshole simply because it'll make him more epic.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

In part 2 Shikamaru has been nothing but a Mary Sue. thanks god he is not that important as a character.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Thing though is any story you would see is not always plot. No good novel you read is ever going to be always only on the plot development. There HAVE to be some side issues shown too. Gives the writer a break too. The reason why it seems frustrating right now is that we have to wait a week to read just 17 pages. I'm sure if one reads 10 chapters at a stretch one would appreciate more the chapters that are not very much related to plot development


A good writer will not spent time on useless talks, if he got good and thought through plot in his mind planned.

That kinda remind me of Michael Crichton's "Next"  - whole book a giant useless story massacre


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Stop comparing Naruto's development to Sasuke's. Kishi decided to handle their development differently. Enjoy each storyline as it is. Especially since Kishi is bent on keeping them separate for the time being.



You're misunderstanding me, I'm not saying I want it handled in the same way. But there needs to be a line. Naruto has gotten next to nothing lately and only one chapter after mourning Jiraiya's death and getting his pep talk from Iruka...we get Shikamaru walking around the town thinking to himself "I gutz a code halp me break ettt". And then for some reason Naruto gets ANOTHER pep talk. Man, I was looking forward to the chapter too cause I thought for sure we'd be seeing that key again and maybe Naruto making some kind of resolution. Meh...


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

zuul said:


> More useless Shikamaru's stuff.
> 
> They didn't need him to decipher the code.
> 
> Stop the useless Shikamaru's fanservice, please Kishi, he already had more than enough panels.



I agree.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru is a murderous bastard.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I wonder how Naruto fans feel about this.



Well as a former part 1 fanboy, I hate it. Even though I'm indifferent to his character now, it still pisses me off.

All this crap development.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> I wonder how Naruto fans feel about this.



It's fine. Even Naruto needs a little encouragement himself sometimes, and that he accepts it easily and is genuinely cheered up by his friends makes the enormous difference between him and Sasuke. Sasuke intends to wallow in his own self-pity. Naruto intends to cheer the fuck up and get on with it, after a suitable period of grief.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

What an amazingly lame chapter


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Kakashi may be able to save this manga.
> 
> ... Or maybe not.



Saved the chapter with his thoughts so that's a good sign.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Not really. Shika lost his teacher recently and has already gone through the trauma and found new maturty, so he's the obvious choice to impart wise advise to Naruto.



Kishimoto decided that it should be Shikamaru's teacher to die and be avenged in the Immortal's arc. There is nothing inherent in Shikamaru's character that ties him to the plot other than Kishi's desire to put him in there. It's fine, Kishi can do whatever he wants. I like Shikamaru, but I agree with those who say it's a bit random.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> What story? Obvious as hell decisions and talks are plot to you?
> I don't need secrets every chapter, just develop plot in your manga and don't stretch time on cliche moments, that's all.


They are transitions. The first thing was to have the code team crack the code... But they can't so they have to figure out who else can. Its better than tsunade just saying oh Naruto Figure this out!!? Its a story behind everything. There's a story behind why Naruto will be the one to figure it out... Kishi shows this. Plus Naruto is getting strength from his loved ones.. Its the next step to making Naruto stronger. Its not exciting but it doesn't suck ass. lol


----------



## TheRealDJ (Jun 25, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Shikamaru is a murderous bastard.



He's not a murderous bastard, he just enjoyed decapitating his foes and then having them buried alive for the rest of time(while decapitated ofcourse). Thats all


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Screw you guys! I'm loving the chapter! Its awesome! There's fanservice, there's boobtalk, there's Shikamaru running around to do work, there's talk of what the key is, which leads to speculation that "Naruto" might actually be the key since Naruto was the last thing on Jiraiyah's mind at the time he was writing the code. There's Shikamaru giving great advice to Naruto, there's talk of Ibiki's interrogation, I say overall a nice chapter. 

One thing I didn't get though is where the heck is ma frog and Pain's dead body?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Shika is gangsta. He'll kill you, chop you up, bury you, and fuck the prom queen(Kurenai)


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

At the very least could someone fucking tell Naruto who his parents are? I mean for the love of all that is holy...


----------



## Austeria (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> In part 2 Shikamaru has been nothing but a Mary Sue. thanks god he is not that important as a character.


I remember the days when Shikamaru was still cool in Part 1. 

I really wish Kishi never changed Shika's personality. I mean, this guy is now the total opposite of his old carefree awesome self. I get the whole growing up thing, but some people in real life never do grow up and I think having a wide variety of characters would really help the series.

Sigh.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Well as a former part 1 fanboy, I hate it. Even though I'm indifferent to his character now, it still pisses me off.
> 
> All this crap development.


Understandable.


Seabear said:


> It's fine. Even Naruto needs a little encouragement himself sometimes, and that he accepts it easily and is genuinely cheered up by his friends makes the enormous difference between him and Sasuke. Sasuke intends to wallow in his own self-pity. Naruto intends to cheer the fuck up and get on with it, after a suitable period of grief.



Understandable considering how he really revealed himself to be in the chunnin exams to Hinata. Though Sasuke...wallowing in self-pity? I don't see him moping about, he actually plans to do something about, no matter what your opinion on how it is handled that can't be denied while Naruto currently is....well Shika pretty much got that point.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone think Shika is close behind Sasuke in Kishi's bum, fapping list?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> They are transitions. The first thing was to have the code team crack the code... But they can't so they have to figure out who else can. Its better than tsunade just saying oh Naruto Figure this out!!? Its a story behind everything. There's a story behind why Naruto will be the one to figure it out... Kishi shows this. Plus Naruto is getting strength from his loved ones.. Its the next step to making Naruto stronger. Its not exciting but it doesn't suck ass. lol


No-no, that would be a transition, IF Shika tought on that code, asked Kakashi, asked Tsunade, asked Naruto and deciphered it in one chapter, and then we'd have some cliffhanger already. Showing his some cliche moe-hoe fan is pure story stretching.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> A good writer will not spent time on useless talks, if he got good and thought through plot in his mind planned.
> 
> That kinda remind me of Michael Crichton's "Next"  - whole book a giant useless story massacre


Next was hilarious 

but I don't read a lot of Crichton sadly  I need to

Have you read leCarre/ Best spy fiction writer and even he delves into off plot stuff probably as much as Kishi does. Kishi << leCarre storytelling wise but still Naruto is pretty awesome I think.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> Kishimoto decided that it should be Shikamaru's teacher to die and be avenged in the Immortal's arc. There is nothing inherent in Shikamaru's character that ties him to the plot other than Kishi's desire to put him in there. It's fine, Kishi can do whatever he wants. I like Shikamaru, but I agree with those who say it's a bit random.



And if he'd decided it would be Kiba's teacher who got killed off, it would be Kiba giving naruto this talk now.

This scene hails back to a previous arc, that's all. There's nothing all that random about it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah Kishi faps to Shika when he forgets how to draw Sasukes face just right.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto will find out about his parents when the plot needs him to. Adds drama. 



ShadowReij said:


> Saved the chapter with his thoughts so that's a good sign.



Maybe


----------



## Austeria (Jun 25, 2008)

BTW one of the dechipering people looks kinda like Sai, no?

I foresee the birth of a new wack theory.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Anyone think Shika is close behind Sasuke in Kishi's bum, fapping list?



Not even close.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I'm into nerd looking girls. They're hawt.


i never said they were bad looking


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Jun 25, 2008)

OMfg  ... this chapter is epic win .. especially this reply 



> Kakashi: This 106  this number was
> Flashback
> Jiraiya: Its 106.
> Kakashi: What is?
> ...



I mean :rtofl ...  ...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Understandable.
> 
> 
> Understandable considering how he really revealed himself to be in the chunnin exams to Hinata. Though Sasuke...wallowing in self-pity? I don't see him moping about, he actually plans to do something about, no matter what your opinion on how it is handled that can't be denied while Naruto currently is....well Shika pretty much got that point.


Sasuke wallowed in crying as long as Naruto did chapter wise. That's what matters to me as a reader I think. 
And yeah both of them have decided to do something about it. Its nice to see them all grow up! All that's left is Sakura now : >


----------



## Thorn (Jun 25, 2008)

Plus out of the other rookie nine, I thought that Naruto and Shikamaru had the greatest relationship, so it fits.  Plus, Tsunade's boobs are even bigger than I thought!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Austeria said:


> BTW one of the dechipering people looks kinda like Sai, no?
> 
> I foresee the birth of a new wack theory.


I think that was Shika... though even so, new wack theories will still be born


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jun 25, 2008)

lol at all the sasuketards having sasuke-withdrawal symptoms.

From the spoilers, this sounds like an ok chapter. I for one am glad Kishi decided to show the little steps of discovering pain's secret. I hated how Team Kakashi went through Kabuto's black book off-panel.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

next chapter will get all the revelations .the results of peins body analysis ,narutos  talk with pa frog,narutos resolution,the code,the key frog etc..
this chapter is basicaly to praper us for this.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Yeah Kishi faps to Shika when he forgets how to draw Sasukes face just right.


No he makes Sasuke clones to ease his pain of not having Sasuke in the chapters.


gabzilla said:


> Maybe


We can only hope. 


Austeria said:


> BTW one of the dechipering people looks kinda like Sai, no?
> 
> I foresee the birth of a new wack theory.


Looks more like Sasuke with long hair.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

Austeria said:


> Shikamaru acting all pimp-like.
> 
> What's up with Kishi and Shikamaru? No, really. Guy had his big moments in the Immortals Arc, let other characters shine a bit, Kishi. *cough*Sakurawhoissupposedtobeoneofthemaincharactersbutiscurrentlyuseless*cough*



Shikamaru is the Author's Darling.

He will also appear in the Kakashi and Sakura "arcs". Mark my words.



Austeria said:


> Heck, I think the fans of Team 8 should get their fanservice once in a while too.



The only secondary character Kishimoto cares about is Shikamaru.


----------



## Cel (Jun 25, 2008)

People are only complaining because they are reading a chapter a week.  If they were to read a series of chapters continuously, there would be no bitching since the story would overall fit together.  Mangas are a continuous story.  You can't just bitch at one chapter just because you didn't like it.  Some of you always find the most insignificant things to complain about... It's ridiculous


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

What do you guys think is the "key" ? I think its Naruto for obvious reasons and also because he was the last thing on Jiraiyah's mind!


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> next chapter will get all the revelations .the results of peins body analysis ,narutos  talk with pa frog,narutos resolution,the code,the key frog etc..
> this chapter is basicaly to praper us for this.


Which brings the question, where the heck ARE ma frog and Pain's body?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

This chapter will be a good one.

Kishi has created a secret Hentai maga starring Sasuke actually


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru is Kishimoto's favorite character. Deal with it.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> Understandable considering how he really revealed himself to be in the chunnin exams to Hinata. Though Sasuke...wallowing in self-pity? I don't see him moping about, he actually plans to do something about, no matter what your opinion on how it is handled that can't be denied while Naruto currently is....well Shika pretty much got that point.



Sasuke's been wallowing in self-pity since he was first introduced. I don't mind, that's his point and purpose; he's the antithesis to Naruto. They both suffered as kids in different ways, and Naruto has channelled that pain into forming fierce friendships and wanting to help and protect them and his village. On the other hand, Sasuke's extremely anti-social and just wants to take revenge and cause even more pain to everyone he thinks has wronged him. But like I said, that's what makes him Sasuke and that's his purpose. I'm not complaining, I'm just pointing out the inherent difference in Sasuke and Naruto's personality and their reactions to their grievances.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Austeria said:


> I remember the days when Shikamaru was still cool in Part 1.
> 
> I really wish Kishi never changed Shika's personality. I mean, this guy is now the total opposite of his old carefree awesome self. I get the whole growing up thing, but some people in real life never do grow up and I think having a wide variety of characters would really help the series.
> 
> Sigh.



I agree totally! 
That's why I didn't like the speech in this chapter, it seems to suggest Naruto is going to become but another version of post-TS Shika 

Naruto has always had that mix of childishness and maturity that makes him totally awesome. 
Kishi you better not fuck that up


----------



## Hibernate (Jun 25, 2008)

dammit naruto is still bitching like a baby


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

Cel said:


> People are only complaining because they are reading a chapter a week.  If they were to read a series of chapters continuously, there would be no bitching since the story would overall fit together.  Mangas are a continuous story.  You can't just bitch at one chapter just because you didn't like it.  Some of you always find the most insignificant things to complain about... It's ridiculous


 
And that makes each individual chapter better how?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> You're misunderstanding me, I'm not saying I want it handled in the same way. But there needs to be a line. Naruto has gotten next to nothing lately and only one chapter after mourning Jiraiya's death and getting his pep talk from Iruka...we get Shikamaru walking around the town thinking to himself "I gutz a code halp me break ettt". And then for some reason Naruto gets ANOTHER pep talk. Man, I was looking forward to the chapter too cause I thought for sure we'd be seeing that key again and maybe Naruto making some kind of resolution. Meh...



No, I get it. I'm not going to say that Naruto's development is being handled great or that this chapter wasn't a lot of Shikamaru fan service. Kishimoto is not a perfect writer and he does random things sometimes. I'm just still going to enjoy all the storylines in this manga as they are.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

i rather have the story go slow than fast since  kishi skip alot of things wend he fasten the story like Tenten vs Temari ,i just thank the anime team for the Tenten vs Temari figth.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Next was hilarious
> 
> but I don't read a lot of Crichton sadly  I need to
> 
> Have you read leCarre/ Best spy fiction writer and even he delves into off plot stuff probably as much as Kishi does. Kishi << leCarre storytelling wise but still Naruto is pretty awesome I think.


That was his, by far, worst book - everything else pretty much masterpiece stuff 

Yeah, I read some of his - but I don't remember him going into cliche and obvious talks. His off plot stuff is for going deeper - not going faster, as Kishi's


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 25, 2008)

This chapter is pretty uneventful. 

Well, I can live with that. Their won't be too many more of those once things get going again...


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2008)

What in the name of TemaxShika is this??*rage*

I hope Kishi is not thinking on going that way....  Girl is fodder.  Temari will cut her sorry ass any time, any place.

Also, lol at breast. I thought Naruto was over it... a little.


----------



## Topher (Jun 25, 2008)

What's so bad about shika's panel time?

theres no reason to bitch about it, neither does it make kishi a bad writer.

Kishi is stretching this manga with meaningless panels though, and its lame.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 25, 2008)

What hapend with the "key" being an awesome jutsu? .
Looks like its just the way to decipher the code. 

There isnt much else to comment here. Maybe the nerdy girl...


----------



## Seph (Jun 25, 2008)

Good chapter. 7/10

The Naruto and Shikamaru conversation was plain awful and useless though.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

lol slow story is slow


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Weren't people complaining last week that Naruto got over Jiraiya's death too fast.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Sasuke wallowed in crying as long as Naruto did chapter wise. That's what matters to me as a reader I think.
> And yeah both of them have decided to do something about it. Its nice to see them all grow up! All that's left is Sakura now : >



Crying: one panel each

Wallowing in despair: Sasuke's was skipped, Naruto's was two chapters.

Revelation shocks: I think three chapters for Sasuke, and Naruto's are being avoided by Kishi.

Decisions/actions: Sasuke's already decided, Naruto still mopping but will most likely get started after this.

You're right all that's left is Sakura and do it right Kishi or else..


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> People are only complaining because they are reading a chapter a week. If they were to read a series of chapters continuously, there would be no bitching since the story would overall fit together. Mangas are a continuous story. You can't just bitch at one chapter just because you didn't like it. Some of you always find the most insignificant things to complain about... It's ridiculous



QFuckingT.

Kishi needs to sew his arcs together with in-between chapters. Without chapters like this, the story would jump all over the place. That, and it can't all be action. We do need SOME character development and SOME sense of Naruto's grief, otherwise what's the point in Jiraiya's death?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Shika bitchslappin Naruto with words is epic.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Unbelievable. One of the main complaints about Part II is that there isn't enough development of secondary characters, and now that Shikamaru gets some screentime, the Narutards _and _Sasutards unite to crai moar about it?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

Topher said:


> What's so bad about shika's panel time?
> 
> theres no reason to bitch about it, neither does it make kishi a bad writer.
> 
> Kishi is stretching this manga with meaningless panels though, and its lame.


Yes, bad writer is writer who killed a baby - every other writers are doing amazing job, even delivering crappy story


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Unbelievable. One of the main complaints about Part II is that there isn't enough development of secondary characters, and now that Shikamaru gets some screentime, the Narutards _and _Sasutards unite to crai moar about it?



Seriously make up your minds people!!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i rather have the story go slow than fast since  kishi skip alot of things wend he fasten the story like Tenten vs Temari ,i just thank the anime team for the Tenten vs Temari figth.




The sheer amount of ownez in the manga was so high they couldn't show it to 12 years old. The anime did a E-rated fight. 

If anyone watched Naruto Abridged will understand perfectly...


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Weren't people complaining last week that Naruto got over Jiraiya's death too fast.



yes they are


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Unbelievable. One of the main complaints about Part II is that there isn't enough development of secondary characters, and now that Shikamaru gets some screentime, the Narutards _and _Sasutards unite to crai moar about it?



I'm fine with it. I'd just prefer that Kishi also gave some development to secondary characters from the other teams too.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Weren't people complaining last week that Naruto got over Jiraiya's death too fast.




Not me, I spent most of my time face palming at the epic fail that was that "who is the better crier?" thread.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru talk kind remind me of Shikaku talk.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Unbelievable. One of the main complaints about Part II is that there isn't enough development of secondary characters, and now that Shikamaru gets some screentime, the Narutards _and _Sasutards unite to crai moar about it?



I want good character development  not Shika talk about how he's so totally cool and everyone agreeing with him.

I am all for Sakura and Kakashi's screentime


----------



## Felix (Jun 25, 2008)

Guys
The key for deciphering the code and "The Key" for Naruto's seal are 2 completely different things

Are you telling me the Coding Keys the Romans used back in their time were also used to unlock huge hidden powers from ancient demons?


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, Shikamaru gets all these women without even trying.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

I am surprised that Shikamaru doesn't have the Sharingan yet.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Not me, I spent most of my time face palming at the epic fail that was that "who is the better crier?" thread.



That was the most retarded thread I've seen in Telegrams. 

But I predicted that someone would make it.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> Unbelievable. One of the main complaints about Part II is that there isn't enough development of secondary characters, and now that Shikamaru gets some screentime, the Narutards and Sasutards unite to crai moar about it?



People just want to bitch. 

Two chapters ago people were complaining about Naruto's lack of panel time to show his grief and reaction to Jiraiya's death. Too much Sauce, they said. Now they say there's not enough Sauce. Seriously, whatever Kishi does, people will complain.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Why do you think Jiraiya might be alive from that?
> 
> He put the guy he was questioning in the frog's stomach before he even met Pein, remember?



don't you remember J-Man turned one man into a frog, and the other supposedly escaped? see the thread linked it my sig, there is a theory saying that the guy who escaped is actually J-Man and his Kage Bunshin fought Pain.... hehe J-Man is so smart


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yes, bad writer is writer who killed a baby - every other writers are doing amazing job, even delivering crappy story


I did not understand a word


----------



## hellkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

106 centimeters.

That's all i have to say on this chapter.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Not me, I spent most of my time face palming at the epic fail that was that "who is the better crier?" thread.





Yeah, that was worse than the "who failed to hit Tobi/Madaraa the best?"


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Weren't people complaining last week that Naruto got over Jiraiya's death too fast.



Yes and I remember posts of people proclaiming at how terrible a writer Kishi would be if Naruto was "over it" this week. And he isn't over this week, yet Kishi is still a terrible writer.

Oh NF never ceases to make me lol.

Honestly people are treating this like it's the end of the world. I won't be surprised if people actually say the chapter has ruined the manga. It's a transitional chapter from last arc to the current one.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Seabear said:


> People just want to bitch.
> 
> Two chapters ago people were complaining about Naruto's lack of panel time to show his grief and reaction to Jiraiya's death. Too much Sauce, they said. Now they say there's not enough Sauce. Seriously, whatever Kishi does, people will complain.



I will always complain about the lack of Anko.


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I'm fine with it. I'd just prefer that Kishi also gave some development to secondary characters from the other teams too.



Yes it would make the story much better


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru will invent the shikagan.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 25, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> its just the man he turned into a frog



how do you know that?


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I will always complain about the lack of Anko.



all of her fans do


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Any chapter with Shikamaru is automatically worth crap IMO. Nothing interesting or relevant happened (fuck filler characters and Shika fanservice) except the speech. Although I approve of Naruto being reminded about the duties that go alongside his rights, it would have been much better had it been someone from his close circle saying it, Sakura in particular because she is also close to Tsunade.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Felix said:


> Guys
> The key for deciphering the code and "The Key" for Naruto's seal are 2 completely different things
> 
> Are you telling me the Coding Keys the Romans used back in their time were also used to unlock huge hidden powers from ancient demons?


I meant the key is Naruto as in the word "Naruto"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol at the 106 centimeters.


----------



## lucid dream (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Unbelievable. One of the main complaints about Part II is that there isn't enough development of secondary characters, and now that Shikamaru gets some screentime, the Narutards _and _Sasutards unite to crai moar about it?



I never know how many problems there are in a single chapter until I come to the Predictions thread 

Though seriously, nothing about Shika bugs me in this chapter, we don't see him that much. 
Him talking to Naruto does make sense as he is a peer of his who also lost a teacher recently, so it isn't completely unorthodox.

In all honesty, Kishi needs to fap moar to side characters. He created a lot of interesting ones I like (Hinata, Temari, Shino, Neji, Anko, even Genma looked badass) but they feel into the grey matter backdrop of the story, basically.

The fangirl loving look was a bit much though


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Yes and I remember posts of people proclaiming at how terrible a writer Kishi would be if Naruto was "over it" this week. And he isn't over this week, yet Kishi is still a terrible writer.
> 
> Oh NF never ceases to make me lol.
> 
> Honestly people are treating this like it's the end of the world. I won't be surprised if people actually say the chapter has ruined the manga. It's a transitional chapter from last arc to the current one.



That's not why I moan. I think it's good he is still not over it. It's just _nothing happened._


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> I will always complain about the lack of Anko.



One of the few valid complaints I've ever heard. :<


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> how do you know that?



Tsunade sent whoever was in the frog to the Interrogation squad. I think that's what Jiraiya said he was going to do with those guys he caught in his trap.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Unbelievable. One of the main complaints about Part II is that there isn't enough development of secondary characters, and now that Shikamaru gets some screentime, the Narutards _and _Sasutards unite to crai moar about it?



Didnt shikamaru had an entire arc to develop already?.

Not that i care about this, but *IF *i were wouldnt it be best to start with the i dont know, completly undeveloped characters like neji, rock lee, shino, hinata chouji? etc.

Besides NOT every complain is the same. 

I dont know who are "this people" you speak of.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> That'snot why I moan. I think it's good he is still not over it. It's just nothing happened.



Character development happened. Jesus. You do realise this is just as important as plot and action, don't you?

Considering how few of these character driven chapters we get, it's not a big deal. There's no reason for everyone to act so betrayed by it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

lol Jiriaya should have turned Pein into a frog.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I want good character development  not Shika talk about how he's so totally cool and everyone agreeing with him.
> 
> I am all for Sakura and Kakashi's screentime




So when a character you don't particularly like says something cool, it's bad character development?

I see.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Shikamaru is the Author's Darling.
> 
> He will also appear in the Kakashi and Sakura "arcs". Mark my words.
> 
> ...


After Sasuke, probably I'm expecting him to also play a role in the civil war as well.


Seabear said:


> Sasuke's been wallowing in self-pity since he was first introduced. I don't mind, that's his point and purpose; he's the antithesis to Naruto. They both suffered as kids in different ways, and Naruto has channelled that pain into forming fierce friendships and wanting to help and protect them and his village. On the other hand, Sasuke's extremely anti-social and just wants to take revenge and cause even more pain to everyone he thinks has wronged him. But like I said, that's what makes him Sasuke and that's his purpose. I'm not complaining, I'm just pointing out the inherent difference in Sasuke and Naruto's personality and their reactions to their grievances.



But he stopped the self-pity days after the massacre once he decided to go after Itachi. So when he was introduced he was already doing something and not pitying himself and the only ones who caused him pain were Itachi and Danzou of which he went after, he isn't purposely harming everyone else emotionally hell at times I doubt he realizes it, while Naruto decided to show what he's made of. Either way I get your comparison and it does hold true for the most part.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Seabear said:


> Character development happened. Jesus. You do realise this is just as important as plot and action, don't you?



Last chapter was good development. Very good, infact. This felt pointless to me. We got nowhere on the code, or really anything happening.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I will always complain about the lack of Anko.



The autopsy person looks like Sasuke crossed with Anko


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Yes and I remember posts of people proclaiming at how terrible a writer Kishi would be if Naruto was "over it" this week. And he isn't over this week, yet Kishi is still a terrible writer.
> 
> Oh NF never ceases to make me lol.
> 
> Honestly people are treating this like it's the end of the world. I won't be surprised if people actually say the chapter has ruined the manga. It's a transitional chapter from last arc to the current one.


I loved his story writing! There's good transition periods between great chapters and save a couple blunders, it is very good overall.
And I don't care which character is being developed as long as it is good. why is Shikamaru getting time bad? Except if you hate him of course. No logical reason not to. The story is progressing anyways. And according to how Kishi wants it to progress. What's to bitch about it?
Why is Naruto crying suddenly sad but Madara telling Sasuke the same thing over and over again for over 2 chapters while Sasuke cries not bad. they're both the main characters of the story along with Sakura and should get mostly equal treatment which they are!


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jun 25, 2008)

TheRealDJ said:


> He's not a murderous bastard, he just enjoyed decapitating his foes and then having them buried alive for the rest of time(while decapitated ofcourse). Thats all



So he's a sadistic, psycopathic torturer.

Either way, he sucks.

Seiko, good post.

The day Shikamaru dies will be a happy day for this person.  The monster won't live forever.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> how do you know that?



Its because Summon pain is dead and the other guy Jiraiya captured got away before the Pain fight started.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> The autopsy person looks like Sasuke crossed with Anko



I want all Anko.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

So much anti-Shika


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I want all Anko.



Even a Curse Seal level 2 Anko?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> So much anti-Shika



I'm not moaning, but I do think he is just randomly there. All the other rookies need development, yet...


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

Meh, at first chapter seemed intriguing . Hope there will be less Shika, and more Naruto and something useful about the key and not bla-bla and template fngirls net chapter.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Last chapter was good development. Very good, infact. This felt pointless to me. We got nowhere on the code, or really anything happening.


We don't get anywhere? What was the talk about 106 then? I think we need to pay more attention to that than bitch about SHikamaru's screen time

There's some other better things we could be thinking about too:
1> Ma frog and the dead Pain's body
2> the meaning of 106
3> What is the key to the code
4> What are akatsuki doing right now
5> Tsunade's reaction
and so forth...no need to keep complaining is there?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

I justwant to see Shika blow another persons head off


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't wait to read this chapter


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> I justwant to see Shika blow another persons head off


Maybe he will do that to Kisame?


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

After read the spoiler I could care less for this chapter.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol everybody is acting like Shika is gonna be the new Sasuke for the next 10 chapters. Naruto is back on top for now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I want all Anko.



We all do buddy, we all do.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Any chapter with Shikamaru is automatically worth crap IMO. Nothing interesting or relevant happened (fuck filler characters and Shika fanservice) except the speech. Although I approve of Naruto being reminded about the duties that go alongside his rights, it would have been much better had it been someone from his close circle saying it, Sakura in particular because she is also close to Tsunade.



I think Kakashi would have been best if Kishi was going for someone close to Naruto. Though I understand why Kishi wanted Shikamaru to do it. Both Shikamaru and Kakashi have lost their teachers, but Shikamaru is of the same generation as Naruto. They will be leading the next generation together.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> Last chapter was good development. Very good, infact. This felt pointless to me. We got nowhere on the code, or really anything happening.



I wouldn't say that. This chapter neatly tied two arcs together - Asuma's death and Jiraiya's death. Shikamaru demonstrates he's over it and is stronger for it. Naruto is demonstrated to be heeding his example. To be honest, I expected Shikamaru to appear this way. After what happened with Asuma, it's only expected that he should have something to say to Naruto.

It's just a transition chapter to demonstrate Naruto's grief and show Shika's new maturity as a follow up to the immortals arc. Certain plot devices like the code can wait for seventeen pages at least. Move the story forward too quickly at this point and it undermines Naruto's current transformation.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> and so forth...no need to keep complaining is there?



I'll wait till the chapter comes. No need to bitch until then, I suppose. But, put simply, to me this development seemsto be poorly done, compared last chapter. But I'll wait until release.

As for the whole, 106, thing, we have been wondering that forever, I beleive.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 25, 2008)

Whats is it that makes people think kishimoto is "fapping" to shikamaru?.

I dont see anything extraordinary besides the fact that he is in this chapter doing what he was supposed to last chapter, to find the key to break the code.

Is it because naruto didnt have too many panels or is it that nerdy girl that wants shikamaru? CMOON. .
First she is fugly as hell, and you cant naruto being sad for 2 entire chapters.

At least shika being in a chapter is not such a big deal.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Even a Curse Seal level 2 Anko?



CS2 Anko would be smexy. 





horns, a devil's tail, sharpened teeth......


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

CS2 Anko would be smexy beyond anyone has ever seen before.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> After read the spoiler I could care less for this chapter.



I wish i could buy this chapter and wipe my ass with it.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

i think the actual chapter will be better than whats been described by the spoiler script.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

106 centimeters! 


And the Shika Fangirl Karin Clone needs to go dai 
Useless filler bitch whose only purpose is to make Shika look like an elite pimp


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

You can print out the spoilers and wipe your ass with that.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wish i could buy this chapter and wipe my ass with it.





That's just a waste of money.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> CS2 Anko would be smexy beyond anyone has ever seen before.



Actually*stops and pictures it*....scratch that a vampiress looking Anko does sound smexy.


----------



## Cel (Jun 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> And that makes each individual chapter better how?



This is the weakness of writing a manga instead of a book.  People always expect each chapter to be full of excitement and revelations.  This puts the writer in a strange position as there's also a variety of other things to be explored, but only a limited amount of space to do so.  Still, the writer needs to waste a couple of chapters exploring these side issues in order to develop the story and create further links between characters.  These chapters are important in their own right, but people are too hung up on the action of the story to care.  If an author makes a slow chapter, he's not being a bad writer.  He would be a bad writer if he ignored the possibility of certain plot devices just so he could write more action packed chapters.  It's the linkage of these small details that really brings out the meaning of the whole story.

If the author were going to write a book instead, most of these small complaints would not even be made.  Information that fills a whole chapter right now could fit merely on a couple of pages, and everyone would just disregard it.  However, since this story is accompanied by pictures, the sense of perception of the readers change.  With chapters like this, things are perceived to be longer and useless since the information is relayed through 17 or so pages of pictures. I wonder how people would react if chapters were 50 pages each and the same information were relayed in the first 17 pages.  Most would not mind since there would be more things to talk about.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i think the actual chapter will be better than whats been described by the spoiler script.



Probably not. It really seems that not much happens in this chapter. But I'll enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

This is why the chapter was released so late.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Really, though, Shika bashing isn't all that surprising. People who aren't very intelligent are naturally threatened by people who are. 

</loltroll>

But in all seriousness, this actually works not only to connect the deaths of Asuma and Jiraiya, but also to give us something of an explanation for Naruto's "quick" recovery from the traumatic death of his sensei. He had a Shika-powered epiphany.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> CS2 Anko would be smexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she have the same CC2 that Sasuke had she would look the same as Sasuke CC2 whit different hair.


----------



## Toproq (Jun 25, 2008)

Another boring chapter. Wow, Naruto really knows how to put me to sleep. I cant wait till they get back to Sasuke so something actually happens again.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru was a lot better in Part one. He actually had a distinguishable and interesting (lazy lol) persobnality. Now he's just boring.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> So when a character you don't particularly like says something cool, it's bad character development?
> 
> I see.



You are assuming that my liking of a character is not linked with the quality of the treatment he has been getting, which is not true. I think I clearly conveyed in my post why I think Shika's "development" is shit.

Shikamaru lost all his charm to me in part 2... he used to be one of my favorite in part 1. Definitely in my top three.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> she have the same CC2 that Sasuke had she would look the same as Sasuke CC2 whit different hair.



You cannot ruin my mental image of smexy CS2 Anko.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Can't wait to read this chapter










wow this chapter looks really boring...


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> As for the whole, 106, thing, we have been wondering that forever, I beleive.



Wouldn't it be awesome if Tsunade's breasts were the key to defeating Pein!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

He's still a little lazy.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> You are assuming that my liking of a character is not linked with the quality of the treatment he has been getting, which is not true. I think I clearly conveyed in my post why I think Shika's "development" is shit.
> 
> Shikamaru lost all his charm to me in part 2... he used to be one of my favorite in part 1. Definitely in my top three.



Exactly! 

Shikamaru is boring nowadays


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

and wtf is that 106 thing o.O?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I would have liked it better if Shikamaru had kept some of his lazy personality from part 1.


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I think Kakashi would have been best if Kishi was going for someone close to Naruto. Though I understand why Kishi wanted Shikamaru to do it. Both Shikamaru and Kakashi have lost their teachers, but Shikamaru is of the same generation as Naruto. They will be leading the next generation together.


Kishimoto is both indulging in Shika fanservice and giving us the usual "Just like ME" effect from Naruto. Naruto's ability to think by himself or empathize with people is not really strengthened by this chapter, despite the lesson being probably successfully taught.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if Tsunade's breasts were the key to defeating Pein!



Those breasts are the key to defeating every man in the story's universe as well as ours.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> wow this chapter looks really boring...



It is


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> and wtf is that 106 thing o.O?



Tsunade's bust


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

That Asuma dying shit made him get active and what not.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 25, 2008)

*yawn*

Same ol crap.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> and wtf is that 106 thing o.O?



Tsunade's boob size. I'm not kidding.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> and wtf is that 106 thing o.O?



Kakashi thinking of the size of Tsunade's breasts at the wrong time.


----------



## The Truth (Jun 25, 2008)

I propose a revolutionary idea, how about the people who know this chapter will be shit disappear for a week. I hear fresh air does the body good, maybe you can take up a hobby like pottery or build a bird house. You know, instead of picking from your clipboard of generic responses for what this chapter is.


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Those breasts are the key to defeating every man in the story's universe as well as ours.



I can't believe it!!  Kishi giving some importance to female??? But 106 cm is a serious business.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 25, 2008)

kishi introduces shiho so that Temari will get jealous


shika temari cannon


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah Kakashi is a perv and he was hard as a rock when he saw Tsunade getting drunk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2008)

I prefer a million chapters about Naruto hanging out in Konoha acting like a normal person to Sasuke sitting in a goddamn cave being told stories about the good old days by his great-great-great grandpa.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Tsunade's bust



ahhaha i swear that i thought the same thing 



Miraizou said:


> It is








Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I prefer a million chapters about Naruto hanging out in Konoha acting like a normal person to Sasuke sitting in a goddamn cave being told stories about the good old days by his great-great-great grandpa.



come on...with these chapters we discovered about itachi and even about shodaime...do you really think that the new chapter is better than that T_T?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

The Truth said:


> I propose a revolutionary idea, how about the people who know this chapter will be shit disappear for a week. I hear fresh air does the body good, maybe you can take up a hobby like pottery or build a bird house. You know, instead of picking from your clipboard of generic responses for what this chapter is.



Complaining is fun (and so is acting out of character)

lol Kakashi you perv


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

The Truth said:


> I propose a revolutionary idea, how about the people who know this chapter will be shit disappear for a week. I hear fresh air does the body good, maybe you can take up a hobby like pottery or build a bird house. You know, instead of picking from your clipboard of generic responses for what this chapter is.


I've got a better one, let them state their opinions as they please as they're rightfully entitled to it.


craZZy88 said:


> I can't believe it!!  Kishi giving some importance to female??? But 106 cm is a serious business.


Kishi giving women importance nah he just gave Tsunade the best tool to defeat every man on earth.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2008)

Quick! We need someone to convert 105cm to a cup-size!


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

I complain about the lack of Anko, too. 



Cel said:


> People are only complaining because they are reading a chapter a week.  If they were to read a series of chapters continuously, there would be no bitching since the story would overall fit together.  Mangas are a continuous story.  You can't just bitch at one chapter just because you didn't like it.  Some of you always find the most insignificant things to complain about... It's ridiculous



No, not really. I read part two again and it's still worse than part 1. I don't expect action or plot revelations in every chapter. Transition chapters can be good. 

In part two, they aren't.



Topher said:


> What's so bad about shika's panel time?
> 
> theres no reason to bitch about it, neither does it make kishi a bad writer.
> 
> Kishi is stretching this manga with meaningless panels though, and its lame.



It's bad because he is the only secondary character that is getting screentime. It's bad because Shikamaru was turned into an Author's Darling. It's bad because Asuma had to be killed to give Shikamaru a theme in order to give him... even more screentime. It's bad because Kishimoto humilliated his teammates to make Shikamaru look baddass.



ShadowReij said:


> After Sasuke, probably I'm expecting him to also play a role in the civil war as well.







CX said:


> Maybe he will do that to Kisame?



Kisame would have Shikamaru for breakfast.



mike9193 said:


> Lol *everybody is acting like Shika is gonna be the new Sasuke for the next 10 chapters*. Naruto is back on top for now.



It happened before.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Devilguy said:


> Kishimoto is both indulging in Shika fanservice and giving us the usual "Just like ME" effect from Naruto. Naruto's ability to think by himself or empathize with people is not really strengthened by this chapter, despite the lesson being probably successfully taught.



You're right. But I think this chapter was more about showing Shikamaru's growth than showing Naruto's. Actaully, he tried to throw them both in together. It could probably be done better, but considering what Kishi wanted to do with the characters, it's fine.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

its canon, tsunade's boobs are the key


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I prefer a million chapters about Naruto hanging out in Konoha acting like a normal person to Sasuke sitting in a goddamn cave being told stories about the good old days by his great-great-great grandpa.



No, I'd prefer that we get through all such chapters as quickly as possible so the story can move on.


----------



## The Truth (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I've got a better one, let them state their opinions as they please as they're rightfully entitled to it.


That isn't your idea, in fact, that is the current state of affairs. Though i guess you were _trying_ to be witty...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Tsunades breasts are unfreakinbelievable.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol if Kishi had an NF account he'd get a full red rep bar from all the negs >.>;


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2008)

I look at the progression of this current Konoha arc like this...

Iruka cheers Naruto up.

Shikamaru teaches Naruto to grow up.

Hinata makes Naruto a man.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I think I would have liked it better if Shikamaru had kept some of his lazy personality from part 1.


What's the use of that? If Shika hadn't grown up we wouldn't have seen his badass side from chapter 331 onwards!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol at hoad,


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I look at the progression of this current Konoha arc like this...
> 
> Iruka cheers Naruto up.
> 
> ...


No Sakura does


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

This chapter lacks sauce 


Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wish i could buy this chapter and wipe my ass with it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Quick! We need someone to convert 105cm to a cup-size!


Yes someone please do so.


gabzilla said:


> I complain about the lack of Anko, too.


We all do. 


>


Can you say main general and key strategist for Kakashi's army.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

The Truth said:


> I propose a revolutionary idea, how about the people who know this chapter will be shit disappear for a week. I hear fresh air does the body good, maybe you can take up a hobby like pottery or build a bird house. You know, instead of picking from your clipboard of generic responses for what this chapter is.



I was thinking the same thing.  If they hate it so much what are they doing here.


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

Miraizou said:


> Lol if Kishi had an NF account he'd get a full red rep bar from all the negs >.>;



What are you talking about? I don't have red rep bar.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I look at the progression of this current Konoha arc like this...
> 
> Iruka cheers Naruto up.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I look at the progression of this current Konoha arc like this...
> 
> Iruka cheers Naruto up.
> 
> ...



Sounds about right.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

we need more Kisame


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> What's the use of that? If Shika hadn't grown up we wouldn't have seen his badass side from chapter 331 onwards!



I mean, just a hint of that personality to let us know that he's not a completely different person who looks the same.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I look at the progression of this current Konoha arc like this...
> 
> Iruka cheers Naruto up.
> 
> ...



I think Hinata is done making appearances. If we see her it will be in the epilogue.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> We all do.



Anko is too god for this crap.



ShadowReij said:


> Can you say main general and key strategist for Kakashi's army.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

shikamaru is too correct



sasuke makes alot of shit, wrong options, and risks his ass alot, and he is not predictable

any character at the good side is predictable, sasuke is not good or bad, so you never know

and he has his own fighting style and its awesome, probably one of the best in this manga together with the hyuugas, and he is really smex 

sasuke is really different from shikamaru, i like shika, but sasuke is more...intense, and more human, making wrong and right choices, not the "i have will of fire and i will do the right thing" person

you cannot say exacly what sasuke plans to do right now, for example :B^^


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

I hate Kisame with a passion.


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I think Hinata is done making appearances. If we see her it will be in the epilogue.



Sayz u


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> shikamaru is too correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean he's just more Uchiha right.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> LOL, no. It's just that Shikamaru is clone of Sasuke with the same concept and nit picks. The totally Rico Suave act and attractive looks of disinterest, Sasuke wrote the book on that in this manga. He even has his own Karin clone.



Any similarities between Sasuke and Shikamaru are totally superficial. Putting aside their "I'm too cool to care" facades, the fact is that Shikamaru is a reliable, well-adjusted shinobi who wants to live a normal, unassuming life and protect his own, and Sasuke is an emotionally damaged and seriously confused kid whose goal in life is essentially blood and violence towards the people who screwed him up in the first place.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I think Hinata is done making appearances. If we see her it will be in the epilogue.




I think that too...but who knows...maybe her team will have a fight


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto can do KB and henge, guys. He has taken his own virginity a long time ago.



ng0001 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  If they hate it so much what are they doing here.



This a discussion forum about Naruto.  People are totally entitled to point elements they like or they dislike in a manga they're manifestly interested in.



Triste Morningstar said:


> Any similarities between Sasuke and Shikamaru are totally superficial. Putting aside their "I'm too cool to care" facades, the fact is that Shikamaru is a reliable, well-adjusted shinobi who wants to live a normal, unassuming life and protect his own, and Sasuke is an emotionally damaged and seriously confused kid whose goal in life is essentially blood and violence towards the people who screwed him up in the first place.



I agree, they are different.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> shikamaru is too correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shika is Kishi's second lover while Sasuke is the first.


T-Rex said:


> Naruto can do KB and henge, guys. He has taken his own virginity a long time ago.


Could he hit the bushin without dispel it?


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jun 25, 2008)

God out of all things to happen another chapter with Shikamaru!  And he even has his own fangirl!  Shikamaru also has to comfort Naruto despite the fact that Iruka accomplished the same thing last chapter while stealing his ice cream...Dammit Kishi!  I was hoping for some Sakura development this chapter *sighs* Well at least Kurenai is in the chapter, I always liked her.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

AoshiKun said:


> Shika is Kishi's second lover while Sasuke is the first.


yeah 

the difference is here 




Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I wish i could buy this chapter and wipe my ass with it.



lulz


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> I hate Kisame with a passion.



 Why!?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Yariko said:


> we need more Kisame



He'll be back.


The Truth said:


> That isn't your idea, in fact, that is the current state of affairs. Though i guess you were _trying_ to be witty...


Who's trying me or you, I'm not the one practically telling those that seem to not like the chapter to shut up and gtfo. If you don't want to hear any of the complaints then either you get out or deal with the fact that people complain neither of which are hard to do.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Silver Rose said:


> What are you talking about? I don't have red rep bar.



Hmm  



ng0001 said:


> I think Hinata is done making appearances. If we see her it will be in the epilogue.



Just wait and see.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Hinata will be bacl


----------



## Gary (Jun 25, 2008)

KISAME NEEDS TO COME BACK


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> God out of all things to happen another chapter with Shikamaru!  And he even has his own fangirl!  Shikamaru also has to comfort Naruto despite the fact that Iruka accomplished the same thing last chapter while stealing his ice cream...Dammit Kishi!  I was hoping for some Sakura development this chapter *sighs* W*ell at least Kurenai is in the chapter, I always liked her*.



I have noticed that characters that appear less in the manga are most tolerable to majority.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> I hate Kisame with a passion.


how can someone hate kisame?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Why!?



I dont know......I just dont.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

So anyone know what 106cm breast size is, interms of cup size?


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jun 25, 2008)

Kisame would be nice to see... he is so sexy *faints*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2008)

So I went online to research it...

106cm would make Tsunade about a F-G cup. 

With this information, this chapter is now redeemed.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

Gary said:


> KISAME NEEDS TO COME BACK


Kishi should bring back Akatsuki and Hawk and fuck Konoha 
Really they're more interest than see that shits...


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So I went online to research it...
> 
> 106cm would make Tsunade about a F-G cup.
> 
> With this information, this chapter is now redeemed.



 thats insane, *initiating fap sequence......engaged*


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So I went online to research it...
> 
> 106cm would make Tsunade about a F-G cup.
> 
> With this information, this chapter is now redeemed.





Dear God, Kishi. Can one even have natural breasts this big?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2008)

damnit, Kishimoto is really dragging ass...he couldve atleast deciphered the goddamn code this week.


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jun 25, 2008)

Silver Rose said:


> I have noticed that characters that appear less in the manga are most tolerable to majority.



Well I like the entirety of team 7, I just *HATE* Shikamaru for some reason.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a good chapter good amount of naruto interaction seems the first part of the code will be worked out by naruto.

This is good interaction when naruto says he is friends with people we hardly believe it. So showing him interacting with others is a good thing.Showing more of konoha eventually naruto will meet or know of the divisions/staff/teams konoha have like the autospy people its good stuff. 

Only people moaning are sasuke fans thinking sasuke is the main character & that he will get screen anytime.Foolish tards think konoha will lose screen time to a fodder team pigeon squad.

I have to add why is it always shika why not someone else.Shino is jounin no??? why not him.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

not exactly an epic chapter, but its nice to have a chapter which just meats out the other characters and whats going on with them emotionally.

tis a filler chapter i guess but i see nothing wrong with that i like the calm before the storm...


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> Their perspectives don't make any difference, their ladies men and they don't give a damn, which makes them the same concept. Sasuke however may be the first guy to write the book on being this slick. Theirs Neji, Gaara, any other girly man bishi in this manga who copies off of Sasuke.






Yeah, you're right, their actual personalities and their place in the plot is totally irrelevant, what's important is that day to day they sometimes interact with their peers in a vaguely similar way.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Dear God, Kishi. Can one even have natural breasts this big?



Tsunade happens to be a medical expert...


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Dear God, Kishi. Can one even have natural breasts this big?



Well a friend of mine had a bust size of H, and she was 4'11"


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Tsunade is a med-nin. I think she performed some kind of plastic surgery jutsu on herself.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Anko is too god for this crap.


You mean to f'ing smexy, and yeah that's just about the reaction I was expect from you.



JeanneUchiha said:


> shikamaru is too correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well not really, Sasuke is still very predictable though even he is predictable he can still make uncertain of his next action.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Naruto can do KB and henge, guys. He has taken his own virginity a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I suppose saying this chapter is crap is constructive to the thread.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Hinata will be bacl



dont think so....but is good to hope



Han Solo said:


> So anyone know what 106cm breast size is, interms of cup size?



I think Tsunade has E or F cup


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

F Cup are you fucking kidding me? Thats like bigger than my pillows. She has breasts bigger than pillows. How much milk is in those things.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> Well a friend of mine had a bust size of H, and she was 4'11"



Pics ?????


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> This next chapter better have Hinata in it, if Shika can develop into something useful, than so can Naruto's girlfriend who's quite frankly one of the major side characters in the fanbase.



I wouldn't be surprised if she did appear and neither will I be complaining:


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> Well a friend of mine had a bust size of H, and she was 4'11"



Really? The most I know of is E cup. All other people who are bigger have had surgery.

Breast reduction, much?


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Pics ?????



I don't have any pics of her with the breasts but she had reduction surgery recently...Tsunade might want to consider it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2008)

Officially, Tsunade would be like a 38 F or G cup.

Yeah...I spent a little too much time researching this.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> Their perspectives don't make any difference, their ladies men and they don't give a damn, which makes them the same concept. Sasuke however may be the first guy to write the book on being this slick. Theirs Neji, Gaara, any other girly man bishi in this manga who copies off of Sasuke.



Doubt it.

The purpose of giving these characters similar background stories seems to be so that the relations between the characters could be more dynamic. Imagine if either Sasuke or Gaara never had a need for hatred. If this were true, the fight between them would not have had the "I have more hate than you" element within it.

Shikamaru has only recently acting somewhat similar to Sasuke because he felt the pain of loss and had a need of vengeance as a result.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> damnit, Kishimoto is really dragging ass...he couldve atleast deciphered the goddamn code this week.


Then people would be complaining about how he developed too fast, Truth, is, you people aren't happy no matter what Kishi. IMO this chapter was good, but everyone is complaining about the lack of Sauce and Shika showing up. I still don't understand what there is to complain about.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So I went online to research it...
> 
> 106cm would make Tsunade about a F-G cup.
> 
> With this information, this chapter is now redeemed.



......Well they *have* always been the size of actual watermelons. >_>


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> I don't have any pics of her with the breasts but she had reduction surgery recently...Tsunade might want to consider it.



Now why would she wanna do that?

Think of all those lost perverted boys/men out there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> Well a friend of mine had a bust size of H, and she was 4'11"



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> I don't have any pics of her with the breasts but she had reduction surgery recently...Tsunade might want to consider it.



I imagine she needed it. That'll cause some serious back problems.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> how can someone hate kisame?


This is blasphemy.


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So I went online to research it...
> 
> 106cm would make Tsunade about a F-G cup.
> 
> With this information, this chapter is now redeemed.


Holy *&*^%&*&^*&^*%^%, hug jugs.


ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> Well a friend of mine had a bust size of H, and she was 4'11"


, I feel sorry for her back.


----------



## blackfishie (Jun 25, 2008)

Well at least Fandom now has a new girl to pair with everyone, go go shiho.

Back on topic its seems like a nessecary chapter to set up things to come.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 25, 2008)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> Its because Summon pain is dead and the other guy Jiraiya captured got away before the Pain fight started.



The point is that guy who escaped was supposed to be the one sent for interrogation. So there is a theory saying the guy who escaped is really J-Man henged, and that Pain only defeated J-Man's Kage Bunshin.


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I imagine she needed it. That'll cause some serious back problems.



It was funny how short she was and how she was mostly breasts...Picture a toddler with beach balls on her chest.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Jun 25, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> This is a good chapter good amount of naruto interaction seems the first part of the code will be worked out by naruto.
> 
> This is good interaction when naruto says he is friends with people we hardly believe it. So showing him interacting with others is a good thing.Showing more of konoha eventually naruto will meet or know of the divisions/staff/teams konoha have like the autospy people its good stuff.
> 
> ...



I think Shino is a chuunin


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 25, 2008)

btw yay for another chapter without uchiha


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Its like someone cut the boobs of a giant and put it on a womans body.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Tsunade's medical skills probably prevented her from having terrible back problems. 



ng0001 said:


> Yes, I suppose saying this chapter is crap is constructive to the thread.


If they explain constructively why they think so, yes  An opinion isn't bad because it is negative.

Unless you are contesting their intelligence level, which is a whole other problem altogether.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> The point is that guy who escaped was supposed to be the one sent for interrogation. So there is a theory saying the guy who escaped is really J-Man henged, and that Pain only defeated J-Man's Kage Bunshin.



Please, let's not start those again.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> The point is that guy who escaped was supposed to be the one sent for interrogation. So there is a theory saying the guy who escaped is really J-Man henged, and that Pain only defeated J-Man's Kage Bunshin.



That would make the last chapter pointless then.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> pics or it didnt happen



i knew a girl with G cup breasts she liked me and hit on me when i stayed at the pub she ran with her mother. i blew it by getting overly drunk and vomiting a mixture of cider and peanuts in her front room when we were going upstairs to....retire for the night. i passed out, she never called me again lol.

high five!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Well not really, Sasuke is still very predictable though even he is predictable he can still make uncertain of his next action.



well, perhaps unpredictable is not the best word 

but now, for example, we cannot predict exacly what he will do, not only about backstab madara, but about naruto

when he asked about the kyuubi to madara, we have no idea if he is asking that because of the kyuubi or because of naruto, and we dont know about how he will backstab madara

he can do that in many ways, sure, trying to kill him in the end, when he being abble to do that


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> i knew a girl with G cup breats she liked me and hit on me when i stayed at the pub she ran with her mother. i blew it by getting overly drunk and vomiting a mixture of cider and peanuts in her front room when we were going upstairs to....retire for the night. i passed out, she never called me again lol.
> 
> high five!!!!!!!



This is the most believable sexual escapade story I've ever heard over the internet.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 25, 2008)

> The point is that guy who escaped was supposed to be the one sent for interrogation. So there is a theory saying *the guy who escaped is really J-Man henged, and that Pain only defeated J-Man's Kage Bunshin.*



  Brilliant            .


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Tsunade's medical skills probably prevented her from having terrible back problems.
> 
> 
> If they explain constructively why they think so, yes  An opinion isn't bad because it is negative.
> ...



I don't disagree it is just that many say its crap without giving a reason why.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Well not really, Sasuke is still very predictable though even he is predictable he can still make uncertain of his next action.



To be fair, most of us totally didn't see "Crush Konoha" coming. X3


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> It was funny how short she was and how she was mostly breasts...Picture a toddler with beach balls on her chest.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> This is the most believable sexual escapade story I've ever heard over the internet.



thats because regrettably it is true, her name was pheobe. last time i saw her she had gone lesbian. i must have given her a lasting image of men.

but yea my faliures with women aside, how crazy is it we are seeing ibiki again after how many chapters??? not that anyone really cares i spose....


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Really? The most I know of is E cup. All other people who are bigger have had surgery.
> 
> Breast reduction, much?


Tsunade's bust is at least an E cup.
Anyway natural breasts bigger than a C cup look generally kinda saggy without a bra whereas fake boobs are barely affected by the laws of gravity.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Dr.Majestic said:


> thats because regrettably it is true, her name was pheobe. last time i saw her she had gone lesbian. i must have given her a lasting image of men.







> but yea my faliures with women aside, how crazy is it we are seeing ibiki again after how many chapters??? not that anyone really cares i spose....


I have to admit I am intrigued in seeing him again ? maybe his presence means we'll also see Anko.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> To be fair, most of us totally didn't see "Crush Konoha" coming.



It feels like we should have. Sasuke is only unpredictable in a sort of predictable way. You know he's going to fuck over everyone who loves him, it's just the matter of 'how' that surprises us.


----------



## Chills Here (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't get why everyone's complaining about Shika being "boring" in part 2. If you didn't realize, @ the end of part 1, he realized that he had to change after Chouji & Neji almost died, so there was no room for him to be lazy anymore. With his teacher dying before his eyes, that only gives him more reason to stop half assing everything he does. 

Just because he's come to understand things better, doesn't mean he's any less of the character he was in part one, he just got his development early, & was developed even more.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Seabear said:


> It feels like we should have. Sasuke is only unpredictable in a sort of predictable way. You know he's going to fuck over everyone who loves him, it's just the matter of 'how' that surprises us.




Yeah, probably.

It's like, whenever you have a choice for Sasuke to make, you can easily tell what it's going to be by asking, "Which choice would he end up regretting the most?"


----------



## neshru (Jun 25, 2008)

I found it strange that the one visiting naruto at home was shikamaru. I would have expected some moral support from his other friends, sakura in particular. Don't they care about him?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> I don't have any pics of her with the breasts but she had reduction surgery recently...Tsunade might want to consider it.


I can understand why.


JeanneUchiha said:


> well, perhaps unpredictable is not the best word
> 
> but now, for example, we cannot predict exacly what he will do, not only about backstab madara, but about naruto
> 
> ...


Backstab Madara and help Naruto when the civil war comes, the word we're looking for is uncertainty, even though he's predictable he can bring uncertainty to the readers regarding his most probable path being another.


Triste Morningstar said:


> To be fair, most of us totally didn't see "Crush Konoha" coming. X3


To be even more fair though some believed it would Danzou and the Elders when he said that and we knew he'd go to Konoha for that especially when Mdara revealed who caused Itachi so much suffering. X3


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> To be fair, most of us totally didn't see "Crush Konoha" coming. X3



What do you mean?  The whole Madara story was obviously set up for Sasuke to turn on Konoha.  We knew that his mind was being torn apart.  We also knew that he's a vengeful person.  As soon as Madara said that the elders were responsible for Itachi involvement in the massacre we knew or should have known that Sasuke would turn on Konoha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> To be fair, most of us totally didn't see "Crush Konoha" coming. X3


but later we discovered that he wants to kill the elders only, so that was predictable


but well 


i can see many ppl talking like "why is sasuke with madara?" 

so well, we know nothing about him


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

neshru said:


> I found it strange that the one visiting naruto at home was shikamaru. I would have expected some moral support from his other friends, sakura in particular. Don't they care about him?



Sakura does care, but she was told to stay away from him for a while.  Also shikamaru primarily visited Naruto because he needs him to decipher the code.


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

neshru said:


> I found it strange that the one visiting naruto at home was shikamaru. I would have expected some moral support from his other friends, sakura in particular. Don't they care about him?



Nope. Sakura isn't Kishi's favourite, remember?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> To be fair, most of us totally didn't see "Crush Konoha" coming. X3


Are you serious? You should've seen that coming when Madara said one of his goals was getting Sasuke.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> What do you mean?  The whole Madara story was obviously set up for Sasuke to turn on Konoha.  We knew that his mind was being torn apart.  We also knew that he's a vengeful person.  As soon as Madara said that the elders were responsible for Itachi involvement in the massacre we knew or should have known that Sasuke would turn on Konoha.



It was clear that Sasuke would want revenge on the Elders, but the way that he is going about it (joining Madara, making a deal for bijuu, etc) is kind of out there.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> btw yay for another chapter without uchiha



Kishi just replaced Sasuke with Shikamaru.  No difference.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> I mean, just a hint of that personality to let us know that he's not a completely different person who looks the same.


He still is getting to be more like Kakashi...just as I'd hoped...except for the pervert part 



Gummyvites said:


> Kishi just replaced Sasuke with Shikamaru.  No difference.


Are you kidding me? 

Sasuke and Shikamaru are like totally different as far as their actions have come about...what part of Sasuke has Shikamaru replaced??


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> but later we discovered that he wants to kill the elders only, so that was predictable
> 
> 
> but well
> ...



 We know nothing of what he'll do yet everything at the same time.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Kishi just replaced Sasuke with Shikamaru.  No difference.


 How is Shika like Sauce?


----------



## Jesus (Jun 25, 2008)

Chills Here said:


> I don't get why everyone's complaining about Shika being "boring" in part 2. If you didn't realize, @ the end of part 1, he realized that he had to change after Chouji & Neji almost died, so there was no room for him to be lazy anymore. With his teacher dying before his eyes, that only gives him more reason to stop half assing everything he does.
> 
> Just because he's come to understand things better, doesn't mean he's any less of the character he was in part one, he just got his development early, & was developed even more.


I understand what Kishi has done with this character, it just doesn't appeal to me at all.  Shikamaru has pretty much lost all relief he might have previously had.

But I'm sure Kishi and I disagree on that point.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Kishi just replaced Sasuke with Shikamaru.  No difference.



No, I think he missed the Sasuke clone Kishi drew in the code breaker unit.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> We know nothing of what he'll do yet everything at the same time.


We know he will betray Madara in the end. That seems to be his storyline. Betray Konoha/friends, then betray Orochimaru, then betray his brother by going to destroy konoha, and now betray Madara by killing him in the end! That's how it will go :
naruto kills Pain, Sasuke kills Madara, Naruto marries Sakura, they have babies, Sasuke becomes a wanderer sexing up other towns


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> F Cup are you fucking kidding me? Thats like bigger than my pillows. She has breasts bigger than pillows. How much milk is in those things.



I do not think you understand how breasts work


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Kishi just replaced Sasuke with Shikamaru.  No difference.



Wait Shikamaru came with his own shariganz and a messed up background story that moves the plot further?


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> It was clear that Sasuke would want revenge on the Elders, but the way that he is going about it (joining Madara, making a deal for bijuu, etc) is kind of out there.



Well, I guess it's just a different way of looking at it.  Even being a Naruto fan I recognize that Sasuke is quite intelligent and does plan ahead of time.  He just let's is emotions get in his way of making rational decisions at times.  However in this instance, I think he knew as soon as Madara's story was over that he would need to comply with Madara to achieve is first objective which is the destruction of the elders and then achieve his main objective which is to kill Madara himself.  If we think of Sasuke as someone that plans ahead of time, then this situation is n't too unpredictable.  What seems more unpredictable here his that Madara said  he would give him a bijuu.  However this remains to be seen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

He gains the shikagan.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> I do not think you understand how breasts work


How do they work? 


On a happier note the Germany vs Turkey match is about to begin


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> I do not think you understand how breasts work



Press X for milk. Clearly.


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 25, 2008)

The Eternal Backburnergan would be the perfect powerup for Shikamaru.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> How do they work?
> 
> 
> On a happier note the Germany vs Turkey match is about to begin



Breast size has no correlation to how much milk there is.

They're just lumps of fat.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 25, 2008)

lol Jiraiya sama, pervert until the end. if the rule turns out to be 106 cm (measurement of tsunade's burst apparently) it would mean that he cant stop being a perv right up till the end


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Indeed Devilguy


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a Tsunade spoiler for next chapter, it's 100% proven:
this


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

Silver Rose said:


> Wait Shikamaru came with his own shariganz and a messed up background story that moves the plot further?



PnJ - and he will. I just hope Kishi won't drag it for more that 5 chapters . 
And I smell some shocking revelations about Pein.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> We know he will betray Madara in the end. That seems to be his storyline. Betray Konoha/friends, then betray Orochimaru, then betray his brother by going to destroy konoha, and now betray Madara by killing him in the end! That's how it will go :
> naruto kills Pain, Sasuke kills Madara, Naruto marries Sakura, they have babies, Sasuke becomes a wanderer sexing up other towns



Yup, leave Konoha and use Oro for power then off him, derive from his brother's wish and go after the elders (he's not betraying anyone since he never promised Itachi anything and as Sasuke said he'll never see things how Itachi did and will do things his way, despite that Itachi thought of Sasuke's best interest) then betray Madara. We know what he's going to do he just makes us so uncertain we doubt the possibility of the outcome.

Though the Naruto part is a little different for me.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 25, 2008)

I never read spoilers yet, but why is everyone hating on Shikamaru at the moment.  Lol.  I've never really liked him since part 2, but it's so sudden for everyone else to start hating.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Breast size DOES matter 
I like medium myself 


And I loved the part with Jiraiyah's pimping  The guy gets cooler with the second


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

KonohaWind said:


> I never read spoilers yet, but why is everyone hating on Shikamaru at the moment.  Lol.  I've never really liked him since part 2, but it's so sudden for everyone else to start hating.



Complaints=hate, since when? 

I still like him and so do others, people are just wondering why kishi decides to use Shika here when there were others he could've used for this kind of talk.


----------



## Devilguy (Jun 25, 2008)

KonohaWind said:


> I never read spoilers yet, but why is everyone hating on Shikamaru at the moment.  Lol.  I've never really liked him since part 2, but it's so sudden for everyone else to start hating.


I have never liked Shika and Kakashi despite both being quite popular. They are just your average and boring konoha good guys and only differ from the masses because they are more on the frontburner.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> To be fair, most of us totally didn't see "Crush Konoha" coming. X3



What, really?

Was one of the most predictable things in the manga for me, like Luffy punching a noble


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> Complaints=hate, since when?
> 
> I still like him and so do others, people are just wondering why kishi decides to use Shika here when there were others he could've used for this kind of talk.



People keep ignoring the connection to Asuma's death. Shika's one of the best people to talk to Naruto right now because he's in the same age group and gone through exactly the same thing.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> No-no, that would be a transition, IF Shika tought on that code, asked Kakashi, asked Tsunade, asked Naruto and deciphered it in one chapter, and then we'd have some cliffhanger already. Showing his some cliche moe-hoe fan is pure story stretching.


But shika probably won't be the one to figure it out. I think thats why he came to see naruto.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder if the rest of the numbers from the code are sizes of other peoples body parts . LOL Jman was a perv to the end.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> No, I think he missed the Sasuke clone Kishi drew in the code breaker unit.



I thought he was sasuke for a second. He looks more like him than sai.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I still like him and so do others, people are just wondering why kishi decides to use Shika here when there were others he could've used for this kind of talk.


Honestly, it would've been nice if Iruka's pep talk was enough to get Naruto back to speed, but I really don't mind that Shikamaru's the one do the job. I mean, who could relate to Naruto better than Shikamaru at this point? He just lost his mentor as well.

Plus, I've always imagined Shikamaru becoming one of Naruto's councilors in the future, once he becomes Hokage. So this only seems natural to me.


----------



## Snow (Jun 25, 2008)

Did anyone else lol at the Kakashi and Jiraiya flashback in the spoilers?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow back to back chapters without Sauce, how will Uchiha tards go on?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Seabear said:


> People keep ignoring the connection to Asuma's death. Shika's one of the best people to talk to Naruto right now because he's in the same age group and gone through exactly the same thing.


Makes sense, but I would've prefered it being someone else, but what the heck that's just me.

Don't forget there is a quote button on the bottom of everyone's post and it saves you some time so click it.


Needless2say said:


> I thought he was sasuke for a second. He looks more like him than sai.


Kishi does this everytime Sasuke isn't around, in order to bear with the pain of not having Sasuke appear he makes a Sasuke clone, first Sai now this guy, and he does look more like Sasuke than Sai.


SaiST said:


> Honestly, it would've been nice if Iruka's pep talk was enough to get Naruto back to speed, but I really don't mind that Shikamaru's the one do the job. I mean, who could relate to Naruto better than Shikamaru at this point? He just lost his mentor as well.
> 
> Plus, I've always imagined Shikamaru becoming one of Naruto's councilors in the future, once he becomes Hokage. So this only seems natural to me.


Like I said completely understandable; however, even though it would've been short I would've preferred if Naruto picked himself up after his chat with his Iruka with no need for his own style verbal slap in the face. But as you've said it makes sense.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

Snow said:


> Did anyone else lol at the Kakashi and Jiraiya flashback in the spoilers?



I lol....they are like pervert brothers


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

> Don't forget there is a quote button on the bottom of everyones post and it saves you sometime



It's broken on my browser, along with a lot of other buttons and options. I'd switch to IE, but I can't stand it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 25, 2008)

The new nerdy girl's appearance is priceless. 

But i like nerdy slutty Karin better. 

Well,i missed the latest chapter's discussion,and i really would like to know: What were the titles of the most sucessful threads about it(number of pages)?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> But shika probably won't be the one to figure it out. I think thats why he came to see naruto.


Of course he'll be the one. He will ask Naruto few questions - Naruto will answer them making that dumb face "What's this all about" etc. And Shika will figure it out at the end of 407 as cliffhanger.


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> *PnJ - and he will*. I just hope Kishi won't drag it for more that 5 chapters .
> And I smell some shocking revelations about Pein.



oh right, how could i forget


----------



## TicoTico (Jun 25, 2008)

Snow said:


> Did anyone else lol at the Kakashi and Jiraiya flashback in the spoilers?


Definitely did!


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

If Kishi didn't mess up the timeline then we might see a teenage or younger Kakashi again through his FB


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> By seeing Sasuke traits in Shikamaru and the new fodder guy.



But it's like drinking non brand name soda instead of Pepsi, it's just not the same .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Snow said:


> Did anyone else lol at the Kakashi and Jiraiya flashback in the spoilers?


I loled hard.


Seabear said:


> It's broken on my browser, along with a lot of other buttons and options. I'd switch to IE, but I can't stand it.



Hmm, that sucks. I'm currently using IE, it's not too bad >_>.


----------



## lucid dream (Jun 25, 2008)

Snow said:


> Did anyone else lol at the Kakashi and Jiraiya flashback in the spoilers?



That part is fantastic.

Yeah, I lol'd.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 25, 2008)

nice to see some soccer fans on here...

on-topic:
Where is Sakura i thought she might help Naruto through.

edit: now tied looking like a good game.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Kishi does this everytime Sasuke isn't around, in order to bear with the pain of not having Sasuke appear he makes a Sasuke clone, first Sai now this guy, and he does look more like Sasuke than Sai.



lol yeah  I was thinking the same exact thing, Kishi can't do without his Sasuke.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted by ShadowReij  View Post
> Kishi does this everytime Sasuke isn't around, in order to bear with the pain of not having Sasuke appear he makes a Sasuke clone, first Sai now this guy, and he does look more like Sasuke than Sai.



His perfect sexy jutsu version lives.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 25, 2008)

Silver Rose said:


> If Kishi didn't mess up the timeline then we might see a teenage or younger Kakashi again through his FB



Who's to say it wasn't after Tsunade came back to become Hokage?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Kishi does this everytime Sasuke isn't around, in order to bear with the pain of not having Sasuke appear he makes a Sasuke clone, first Sai now this guy, and he does look more like Sasuke than Sai.


You're speaking too much truth this evening


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 25, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> The point is that guy who escaped was supposed to be the one sent for interrogation. So there is a theory saying the guy who escaped is really J-Man henged, and that Pain only defeated J-Man's Kage Bunshin.





It's sweet that you like to dream.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> nice to see some soccer fans on here...
> 
> on-topic:
> Where is Sakura i thought she might help Naruto through.
> ...


Eh, not a big fan soccer hate the sport actually. >_>

On topic:
I didn't expect her to help him out at all, since she can't do anything about it really.


Needless2say said:


> lol yeah  I was thinking the same exact thing, Kishi can't do without his Sasuke.


Kishi loves Sasuke very much.


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

Bolivian Alpaca said:
			
		

> on-topic:
> Where is Sakura i thought she might help Naruto through.



She'll be waiting next chapter with the lube. Save the best till last, right?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

Seabear said:


> People keep ignoring the connection to Asuma's death. Shika's one of the best people to talk to Naruto right now because he's in the same age group and gone through exactly the same thing.



The connection's pretty obvious really, it's just that Part 2 Shikamaru is an eyesore comepared to his former Part 1 glory. He's become boring.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

Tied game .

It looks like we are going to get about a number decoded per chapter. I see Naruto encountering more of the other rookies to help flesh out the story while the code is slowly decoded.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> His perfect sexy jutsu version lives.


Oh man, no.


Hatifnatten said:


> You're speaking too much truth this evening



Oh yeah, and what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

Sriram said:


> Who's to say it wasn't after Tsunade came back to become Hokage?



But Tsunade didn't have the necklace when she came back to become Hokage. She already had given it to Naruto.

That's what I meant if he didn't mess up the time line, or mess up in general.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh yeah, and what are you going to do about it?


I'm going to +rep you, beatch


----------



## pppp (Jun 25, 2008)

Go turkey ! Non-favorite teams ftw....(Now that my team lost I want all the other big teams to loose.... and they play better anyway).

On topic : Fuuma-Pain will wake up and rape the surgeons


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Kishi loves Sasuke very much.




kishiSasu is canon 


i wonder how much kishi suffers when he makes one sauceless chapter >_>

one example of how he likes to draw sasuke is the "sitting on the chair" painel

lol i bet that he spent alot of time on that painel 


like Shodai said "i wonder kishi drawing this painel and saying FUUUUCCCCCKK YEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH"


lulz


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm going to +rep you, beatch



I thought so, and as common courtesy I'll +rep you as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> kishiSasu is canon
> 
> 
> i wonder how much kishi suffers when he makes one sauceless chapter >_>



Every chapter that goes by without Kishi drawing a panel of Sauce makes him die a little on the inside


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:


> I think I'm going to be on layway for a while these couple chapters if we don't return to Sauske, thats where all the action is.


anything with madara, sasuke or pein right now would make me happy ><



platnium_lightning said:


> Every chapter that goes by without Kishi drawing a panel of Sauce makes him die a little on the inside



>_______>


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:
			
		

> Sasuke's Naruto's only true love, plus she's Sasuke's girl. She's not going to do a damn thing, unless Sasuke's involved.



She's over Sasuke and moving on to males in closer proximity. Even Kishi said she'd be bonking Kakashi later this year if you read the right translation of the interview.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> kishiSasu is canon
> 
> 
> i wonder how much kishi suffers when he makes one sauceless chapter >_>
> ...



Poor guy probably cries since there's no Sasuke in them, and since his wife also demands weekly Sasux? yaoi he get's no bed either. He barely survives off his substitutes. Poor Kishi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Poor guy probably cries since there's no Sasuke in them, and since his wife also demands weekly Sasux? yaoi he get's no bed either. He barely survives off his substitutes. Poor Kishi.





i bet that kishi has one yaoi collect with him and sasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i bet that kishi has one yaoi collect with him and sasuke



No doubt hidden from his wife.


Or probably shares with her.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

so we've learnt nothing this chapter.. expect that the frog arives with pein's body.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> No doubt hidden from his wife.
> 
> 
> Or probably shared with her.


you think? probably his wife is one yaoi fan 


i bet that she would like to see one manga with his husband doing the sauce


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

kishi is streching the events.we didnt have to see all of the failed attempt to find out about the code.or the flashback.the chapter could have started without the first part.
the moment shikamaru knocked on narutos apartment door.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> so we've learnt nothing this chapter.. expect that the frog arives with pein's body.


yeah :0




ah max, your sig is awesome! ~~~


----------



## Juno (Jun 25, 2008)

hoad said:
			
		

> Is that why she punched Sai in the face and her cover said so as well as Sasuke's cover said he lost a love? Don't forget the year of Sasuke is still commencing and Sasuke will eventually confront her. I forsee tension between the two.



I see this is too srs a bsns to banter playfully with you over. Good day, kind sir.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> you think? probably his wife is one yaoi fan
> 
> 
> i bet that she would like to see one manga with his husband doing the sauce



From what I've heard she is one. 

No,  

She'd want to be included in that manga as well.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> kishi is streching the events.we didnt have to see all of the failed attempt to find out about the code.or the flashback.the chapter could have started without the first part.
> the moment shikamaru knocked on narutos apartment door.


What's so bad with that? It is a good opportunity to give more hints (106), do a little fanservice and show a little character development! What's wrong with that?



Euro08 agony:
Damn its 1-1 at halftime


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> From what I've heard she is one.
> 
> No,
> 
> She'd want to be included in that manga as well.


haha yeah xD, any fangirl would


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeah :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, man...

...that pic in your sig did something to me when I saw it.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeah :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks .

Also im dissapointed with the spoilers. lats chapter was great imo, and kishi could have went into a lot of interesting directions this chapter, but it was just filler


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 25, 2008)

shintebukuro said:


> It's sweet that you like to dream.



if you like arguing, read the full theory

This fc?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> haha yeah xD, any fangirl would



In Sasuke's fanbase, no doubt about that.


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree the chapter is stetching the events very much. It's a likeable chapter after all, but I was expecting something epic, so it sucks.  . In it the events take palce very slowly...


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

the most interesting thing for is the the peins panel.maybe in the HQ we'll see his body more clearly .also i thought his legs were gone.it seems they are still there.the funny thing whould be if he will wake up after all.


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> so we've learnt nothing this chapter.. expect that the frog arives with pein's body.



Set-up chapter with some Shikamaru mixed in.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> the most interesting thing for is the the peins panel.maybe in the HQ we'll see his body more clearly .also i thought his legs were gone.it seems they are still there.the funny thing whould be if he will wake up after all.



Zombie Pein terrorizng Konoha for the win.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like 3 or 4 more slow chapters before we get back to the story.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

*yea can you imagine.him waking up.killing the people there.,and summoning the rest of the bodies,and go searching for naruto?i hope it will happen!*


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *yea can you imagine.him waking up.killing the people there.,and summoning the rest of the bodies,and go searching for naruto?i hope it will happen!*



That would be awesome.

Too bad Kishi would never do it though.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Zombie Pein terrorizng Konoha for the win.





vered said:


> *yea can you imagine.him waking up.killing the people there.,and summoning the rest of the bodies,and go searching for naruto?i hope it will happen!*



Yeah! That would be so damn awesome!


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> What's so bad with that? It is a good opportunity to give more hints (106), do a little fanservice and show a little character development! What's wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah plus we get to ENJOY the miricle of child birth!!!!


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> Yeah plus we get to ENJOY the miricle of child birth!!!!



Childbirth...lots of screaming and messy stuff 

Oh well that's how it goes

EDIT: Eh....I'm an ANBU Recruit now? Sweet.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 25, 2008)

Watch this chapter be a trend for the next couple of characters. This week for Shika fan-service he gives a pep talk to Naruto... next week its Hinata's turn, then Shino turns, etc etc...  but in all seriousness Naruto needs to train soon


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *yea can you imagine.him waking up.killing the people there.,and summoning the rest of the bodies,and go searching for naruto?i hope it will happen!*



Do it Kishi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 25, 2008)

Kakashi and Shikamaru are REALLY REALLY boring.  I hate them.


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

Summoning Pein is dead.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

yea.that will put some action to the otherwise boring suroundings.
it can be the kind of twist this arc needs.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

When I first read the spoiler, I thought there was a LIVING ninja inside the frog and that he/she would tell us the code. o_o; And I thought the fourth spoiler image of the black-haired girl in doflamingo's post in the spoiler thread looked like Sasuke's sister if he had one. Or it was just Shizune, but she doesn't look like her. 

But it looks to be a good chapter! I can't wait until the code is figured out and when Sai comes back into the story!  Hopefully, something EXCITING will happen soon whether it be the attack on Konoha, Pein's identity revealed, or something entirly different! 

*Vared: *That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> *yea can you imagine.him waking up.killing the people there.,and summoning the rest of the bodies,and go searching for naruto?i hope it will happen!*



that would be really great



KonohaWind said:


> Kakashi and Shikamaru are REALLY REALLY boring.  I hate them.



they are boring indeed


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol, no Uchihas!


----------



## Toproq (Jun 25, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> Looks like 3 or 4 more slow chapters before we get back to the story.



Lets hope not. One chapter of naruto being the focus is enough to bring the plot to a standstill. if Kishi knows what is good for him he will bring Sasuke back in since he sells the manga.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 25, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Zombie Pein terrorizng Konoha for the win.



Zombie ninja? That would go along with the current filler episodes.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> Lol, no Uchihas!


and a loser being told to grow up


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Zombie ninja? That would go along with the current filler episodes.



Woah, didn't know that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Divinstrosity said:


> Oh, man...
> 
> ...that pic in your sig did something to me when I saw it.





the first time that i saw this image, it made something to me too...itachi T_T



maximilyan said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Also im dissapointed with the spoilers. lats chapter was great imo, and kishi could have went into a lot of interesting directions this chapter, but it was just filler






i thought that we would finally discover something about yondaime and the key thing...damn you kishi


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 25, 2008)

The spoilers sound really interesting. Looks like we are going to learn Pain's identity soon.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Lets hope not. One chapter of naruto being the focus is enough to bring the plot to a standstill. if Kishi knows what is good for him he will bring Sasuke back in since he sells the manga.



Kishi has to stop dragging the key revelations out .


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> Looks like 3 or 4 more slow chapters before we get back to the story.


Probably 2 but yeah =3


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

@@vered


vered! you idea about pein is awesome!

that would explain why pein did not appear in konoha until now too! probably he would be waiting his body to arrive O_o



ShadowReij said:


> In Sasuke's fanbase, no doubt about that.





even some sasuke fanboys would want that 

not with kishi together though XD


i know some sasuke fanboys that say "i would do him"

so


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Fuuma body came back to life.

I mean, the body itself was probably dead in the first place. Pein brought it back in order to possess it, so why can't he just bring it back again?


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Lets hope not. One chapter of naruto being the focus is enough to bring the plot to a standstill. if Kishi knows what is good for him he will bring Sasuke back in since he sells the manga.


 .... And sitting in a cave for 30 chapters is exciting?!


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i thought that we would finally discover something about yondaime and the key thing...damn you kishi



I know.  Next chapter, I hope Kakashi meets up with Naruto and tells him about Yondaime! It would be the perfect time to do it. 



Grimmie said:


> The spoilers sound really interesting. Looks like we are going to learn Pain's identity soon.



I hope so!  *crosses fingers* Let use learn about Pein in the next 1-3 chapters!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if the Fuuma body came back to life.
> 
> I mean, the body itself was probably dead in the first place. Pein brought it back in order to possess it, so why can't he just bring it back again?



I can just imagine

Undead Pein: Infiltration successful time to hunt down the Jinchuriki.

Then proceeds terrorizing the village destroying it while looking for it (eating brains )

Man I'm bored, I think I'll logout for now and see what comes tommorow, bye.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> the first time that i saw this image, it made something to me too...itachi T_T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... Zetsu Carried Itachi...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> But... Zetsu Carried Itachi...





perhaps they gave itachi's body to sasuke, so that he could give him one decent end


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

platnium_lightning said:


> Kishi has to stop dragging the key revelations out .



If the pacing really bothers you, wait a few weeks and then come back and read a bunch of chapters at once. I mean, people think that spending two or three chapters on something is a long time, but think about how long each chapter actually is - it's only 17 pages, and most manga chapters take mere seconds to read and fully comprehend, since manga is so light on text. I read every chapter of Naruto out load to my brother, and it never takes us more than about a minute or two to get through a chapter.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> .... And sitting in a cave for 30 chapters is exciting?!



If it has Uchihas in it, it's bound to be exciting and have lots of spazzing drama in it! 

But I would prefer action instead of drama.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 25, 2008)

Hahaha. I literally burst out laughing when I saw the spoiler pics. Some nerd girl that suddenly appears and who looks ridiculously lame. What's with these nerdy chicks with bad hairdos that pop up everywhere Kishimoto's favourite characters go. 
Shikamaru suddenly getting a bunch of screentime, being all that and having some admirer ala Karin isn't really a shocker, him being favoured by the author and all.

Otherwise, hardly any surprises this week. The interrogation of the Rain nin and the autopsy of the Pein body both had to happen some time; the code taking longer than one chapter to figure out and relating to Naruto and Tsunade could be seen a mile away.
Pretty disappointing that Shikamaru ended up telling Naruto to grow up and to cope with Jiraiya's death. I wanted Naruto to pull his shit together on his own, instead of being told what to do, as has consistently been the case throughout all of part 2. 
"Give up on Sasuke. Don't use Kyuubi. Don't cry. Be level-headed. Grow up." 
Thank you, Kishimoto. We know that Naruto is utterly incompetent and a complete tool. Whoopdee-fucking-doo. 

Kinda sad how we learn the name of some random filler slut while the Second Hokage and four-tail jinchuuriki are left unnamed.



Dr.Majestic said:


> thats because regrettably it is true, her name was pheobe. last time i saw her she had gone lesbian. i must have given her a lasting image of men.
> 
> but yea my faliures with women aside, how crazy is it we are seeing ibiki again after how many chapters??? not that anyone really cares i spose....



Oh, we care. We care plenty. It's just that we won't see him do anything other than this.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Inu Hero said:


> If it has Uchihas in it, it's bound to be exciting and have lots of spazzing drama in it!
> 
> But I would prefer action instead of drama.


we got many revelations >_>~~~~~~~

things that we wanted to know a long time ago 8B


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> You guys must be retards then.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

Oh, you have _no _idea.

Let me explain this to you how this works: we get to a manga page where a character uses a ninjutsu technique against another character. My brother flips out, shouts, "THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME" or some equivalent, and then proceeds to perform the technique or pantomime it to the best of his ability using my person as the victim of said technique. If someone throws a punch at someone else, he, too, must throw a punch, and I must be the one who is puched - the punchee, as it were. One the technique has been performed or pantomimed, with sound effects included, I then am allowed to read the dialogue in one of my many patented voices.

Bleach takes longer, since he usually has to go fetch a plastic sword in order to pantomime Bleach moves.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Oh, you have _no _idea.
> 
> ...


hahahaha your brother would be so awesome! he is the one that humped your pikachu no?


----------



## Anko-san (Jun 25, 2008)

Why must Kishimoto keep inserting filler useless characters? 

Chapter looks pretty meh.

Two Sauceless chaps in a row is pushing it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> If the pacing really bothers you, wait a few weeks and then come back and read a bunch of chapters at once. I mean, people think that spending two or three chapters on something is a long time, but think about how long each chapter actually is - it's only 17 pages, and most manga chapters take mere seconds to read and fully comprehend, since manga is so light on text. I read every chapter of Naruto out load to my brother, and it never takes us more than about a minute or two to get through a chapter.



I am actually enjoying these chapters as they are good for the story and shine the light on Naruto. I meant does Kishi really need to waste panels on filler characters blushing at Shikamaru?


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> we got many revelations >_>~~~~~~~
> 
> things that we wanted to know a long time ago 8B



I forgot about that part! *worst memory in the world*  I only think about the other post when posting. I'm straight forward like that. D: But anyway, yes we got many revelations from the cave! I loved them all!  I just like action is all!  

*Triste:* You read to your brother and use your own voice acting for the characters? That awesome! 

*Anko-san: *Don't worry, he'll be back later.  I can wait!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Anko-san said:


> Why must Kishimoto keep inserting filler useless characters?
> 
> Chapter looks pretty meh.
> 
> Two Sauceless chaps in a row is pushing it.


~~~~ 

if this chapter talked about minato and the key, i bet that it would be win




yay XD, thx for the reps


shit i cannot rep ppl back right now, i am in despair


----------



## Jo-nov (Jun 25, 2008)

This chapter seems to be the type that will be appreciated later on.  There were still some things that was left hanging until now, like the frog that kept Jiriaya's hostage, and what happened to Pein's body.  Those type of things will most likely play a part in the next arc, and it has been initialized now so that the news from those sources will flow better when the action does start.  

Naruto also has a bigger push to grow up, so it seems that Naruto's character evolution will definitely be in the near future.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hahahaha your brother would be so awesome! he is the one that humped your pikachu no?



This is indeed that brother.

He redefines nerd.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> perhaps they gave itachi's body to sasuke, so that he could give him one decent end


And Sasuke had no shirt on!


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 25, 2008)

Anko-san said:


> Why must Kishimoto keep inserting filler useless characters?
> 
> Chapter looks pretty meh.
> 
> Two Sauceless chaps in a row is pushing it.



Sasuke already had 50% of 08', it's over, he's filler.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> And Sasuke had no shirt on!


:00000000

oh shit the fanart would be better like that 



Inu Hero said:


> I forgot about that part! *worst memory in the world*  I only think about the other post when posting. I'm straight forward like that. D: But anyway, yes we got many revelations from the cave! I loved them all!  I just like action is all!







i know i know :3



Triste Morningstar said:


> This is indeed that brother.
> 
> He redefines nerd.



hahahaha 

priceless is priceless


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, man, I can't wait to get hold of a full, cleaned scan of Tsunade's breasts! 

I predict this chapter will be massive win, based on those alone.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :00000000
> 
> oh shit the fanart would be better like that
> 
> ...


 You Ruined it for the LULZ!!!!!


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 25, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, man, I can't wait to get hold of a full, cleaned scan of Tsunade's breasts!
> 
> I predict this chapter will be massive win, based on those alone.


Thats gonna be my Screen Background when somebody colors it! Kakashi looks too funny in the background!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

More Shika action.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol Tsunade's breast alone make this whole arc full of win.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

germany won 3-2 against turkey in a drama.


----------



## Klue (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Lol Tsunade's breast alone make this whole arc full of win.



Yes, Epic WIN


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2008)

This chapter had the greatest revelation of all.

Tsunade's cup size! 38G!

How can you say that isn't important!? :amazed

For *ahem*...reference, a size 38G looks like this on a real woman:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This chapter had the greatest revelation of all.
> 
> Tsunade's cup size! 38G!
> 
> ...



Tsunade fanboy turning I?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

All that epicness concetrated into two circles of breasts must be hard on her back though


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This chapter had the greatest revelation of all.
> 
> Tsunade's cup size! 38G!
> 
> ...


wow...that's big O-o


----------



## Odlam (Jun 25, 2008)

> All that epicness concetrated into two circles of breasts must be hard on her back though



Good thing she has super strength


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193, you fail at dualposting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder if a woman with breasts that big finds it difficult to find bras...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> mike9193, you fail at dualposting.



If that is true, why have I done it twice already?

This post make it three times. Seems to me you fail.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This chapter had the greatest revelation of all.
> 
> Tsunade's cup size! 38G!
> 
> ...



lol, seems about right!


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Zombie ninja? That would go along with the current filler episodes.



no way... seriously?


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

Jo-nov said:


> This chapter seems to be the type that will be appreciated later on.  There were still some things that was left hanging until now, like the frog that kept Jiriaya's hostage, and what happened to Pein's body.  Those type of things will most likely play a part in the next arc, and it has been initialized now so that the news from those sources will flow better when the action does start.
> 
> Naruto also has a bigger push to grow up, so it seems that Naruto's character evolution will definitely be in the near future.



I hope we get to see Pein soon!  If we don't find out who Pein really is for a while, I would at least like to see Pein show up again! If he is the star for the next arc, imo, he's an awesome replacement  for Madara because he is strong and mysterious. 

And I hope along with Naruto's growth we will see his new jutsu he learned while training with Jaraiya! Since Jaraiya is dead, I hope he starts showing them off soon so they will not go to waist.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup, they're fighting zombies. Only Tsunades 38G cup can save the anime from failing.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This chapter had the greatest revelation of all.
> 
> Tsunade's cup size! 38G!
> 
> ...


THat is nice O_O


I think Naruto could use a few more women who look like that


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Inu Hero said:


> I hope we get to see Pein soon!  If we don't find out who Pein really is for a while, I would at least like to see Pein show up again! If he is the star for the next arc, imo, he's an awesome replacement  for Madara because he is strong and mysterious.
> 
> And I hope along with Naruto's growth we will see his new jutsu he learned while training with Jaraiya! Since Jaraiya is dead, I hope he starts showing them off soon so they will not go to waist.



Seeing Pein wouldnt be too bad. 

The pink hurts my eyes!!. Pain for pleasure!!!!!*damn this hurts*


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

lol mike 

you are wild


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> lol mike
> 
> you are wild



Not wild Uchiha who likes Pain I am.
Pain for PLeasure!!

I want war to break out.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Pein never really seemed concerned about one of his bodies being taken by Konoha.  Like he doesn't care if they find out how he is able to channel his powers through six bodies.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Not wild Uchiha who likes Pain I am.
> Pain for PLeasure!!
> 
> I want war to break out.


lol 


only gays and girls likes pain for pleasure 


mike? 




on topic...tsunade's boobs are really big 



ng0001 said:


> Pein never really seemed concerned about one of his bodies being taken by Konoha.  Like he doesn't care if they find out how he is able to channel his powers through six bodies.



or actually...he was acting?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 25, 2008)

I anxiously await the coming of J-Pein.


----------



## vered (Jun 25, 2008)

i hope my prediction will come true.
fuuma pein waking up,summoning the 5 other bodies and destroying konoha from within while chasing after naruto who might get away with the frogs or get captured  by him.
either way this scenario is perfect.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Not funny Jeanne. Hurt me

Seriously those boobs are big and Shizunes are small. Transplant smelling I.

War


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope my prediction will come true.
> fuuma pein waking up,summoning the 5 other bodies and destroying konoha from within while chasing after naruto who might get away with the frogs or get captured  by him.
> either way this scenario is perfect.


damn vered, you prediction is genius


everything would make sense! pein probably is just waiting the moment to wake up and attack


i was like "damn where is pein?"

now that would make sense


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope my prediction will come true.
> fuuma pein waking up,summoning the 5 other bodies and destroying konoha from within while chasing after naruto who might get away with the frogs or get captured  by him.
> either way this scenario is perfect.



I guess that might explain why Pein didn't seem to mind his body being taken to Konoha.  It seems a bit early for Naruto to get captured though. Well maybe not.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope my prediction will come true.
> fuuma pein waking up,summoning the 5 other bodies and destroying konoha from within while chasing after naruto who might get away with the frogs or get captured  by him.
> either way this scenario is perfect.



No, not destroying Konoha, thats impossible, sneaking away and capture Naruto is highly possible


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Not funny Jeanne. Hurt me
> 
> Seriously those boobs are big and Shizunes are small. Transplant smelling I.
> 
> War







bite or whip? 



war!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Godammit said:


> No, not destroying Konoha, thats impossible, sneaking away and capture Naruto is highly possible



Tis is why he is creating a nuke of U.S.A. proportions.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> I want war to break out.



Well, team Hawk, Sasuke, and Madara are planning to attack Konoha soon. There's your war. >_> But I was thinking that just them alone couldn't be enough, so I predict Madara will bring a HUUUGE Mist ninja army along with him! Then the attack would stand a chance.  

But if that were to happen, Sasuke and team Hawk would be going on a road trip to the Land of Mist and some old characters would come back into light.

And what's wrong with pink? D: That happens to be my favorite color and that's why my font is that color.


----------



## Jo-nov (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Pein never really seemed concerned about one of his bodies being taken by Konoha.  Like he doesn't care if they find out how he is able to channel his powers through six bodies.


True, though the body along with Jiriaya's code could lead to a revelation. 

It is interesting that Jiriaya's code (which is suppose be about Pain) is for Naruto and Naruto alone to break.  I guess the *big * revelation will not be until next week.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Im talking war with countless fodder dying on the streets 

Then the main characters start to die


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Jo-nov said:


> True, though the body along with Jiriaya's code could lead to a revelation.
> 
> It is interesting that Jiriaya's code (which is suppose be about Pain) is for Naruto and Naruto alone to break.  I guess the *big * revelation will not be until next week.



He seemed more concerned about his identity being revealed.  Like he doesn't want people to know that he exists.  I guess he kind of reminds me of Madara in some ways.


----------



## Toproq (Jun 25, 2008)

cha-uzu said:


> .... And sitting in a cave for 30 chapters is exciting?!



It wasnt 30 chapters and it moved the plot forward. There was real tension and drama there. Naruto refusing ramen is nothing in comparison.


----------



## Lindgren (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> If that is true, why have I done it twice already?
> 
> This post make it three times. Seems to me you fail.



NAY!

You're not dualposting the right way! It has to be symmetrical, it has to tell a story! You can't just change topic in the post switch, it's to a point were it has to be almost poetic!!!

FAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> NAY!
> 
> You're not dualposting the right way! It has to be symmetrical, it has to tell a story! You can't just change topic in the post switch, it's to a point were it has to be almost poetic!!!
> 
> FAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!





ppl likes post count 



i wonder if pein will simply not appear


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 25, 2008)

So the spoiler are confirmed ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

Lindgren said:


> NAY!
> 
> You're not dualposting the right way! It has to be symmetrical, it has to tell a story! You can't just change topic in the post switch, it's to a point were it has to be almost poetic!!!
> 
> FAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!



My randomness is poetry. If you cant see it you fail!!!!!!!!!!

Where are my fodder so they can die in the war!?!?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> My randomness is poetry. If you cant see it you fail!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where are my fodder so they can die in the war!?!?


ahaha i cant wait to see if one war starts

many fodders on the ground


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> So the spoiler are confirmed ?



yup they are.


----------



## Inu Hero (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope my prediction will come true.
> fuuma pein waking up,summoning the 5 other bodies and destroying konoha from within while chasing after naruto who might get away with the frogs or get captured  by him.
> either way this scenario is perfect.



AGAIN, that would be awesome!  



ng0001 said:


> I guess that might explain why Pein didn't seem to mind his body being taken to Konoha.  It seems a bit early for Naruto to get captured though. Well maybe not.



It was "just as planned".  

But yes, it does seem a little too early. I would rather have a huge fight going on first and then Naruto getting captured. I don't want an immediate fight to happen and then Pein takes off with Naruto. 



Jo-nov said:


> True, though the body along with Jiriaya's code could lead to a revelation.
> 
> It is interesting that Jiraiya's code (which is suppose be about Pain) is for Naruto and Naruto alone to break.  I guess the *big * revelation will not be until next week.




I hope Naruto breaks the code! That would be awesome!  But yes, I hope the code gets translated soon or Kishi gives us more hints on how to translate the code so his readers can participate in translating it!


----------



## Jacko (Jun 25, 2008)

Inu Hero said:


> AGAIN, that would be awesome!


I wouldn't like that, but it would be really creative.
But it never happens, cause Kishi is to stupid to make something epic like that.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 25, 2008)

So the spoiler are confirmed?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 25, 2008)

Damm it . This chapther is nice but i want kishi talk about the key of kyuubi power


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope my prediction will come true.
> fuuma pein waking up,summoning the 5 other bodies and destroying konoha from within while chasing after naruto who might get away with the frogs or get captured  by him.
> either way this scenario is perfect.



Yay for ye. I hope that'll come true and thus Tsunade kicks the bucket. But Naruto probably won't get captured.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 25, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Damm it . This chapther is nice but i want kishi talk about the key of kyuubi power


madmad


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahh confirmed spoiler....


Looks like this is gonna be another chapter with nothing but pure dialogue


----------



## Sumeragi (Jun 25, 2008)

There's Tsunade, and then there are Tsunade's breasts. Kind of like they are a separate character.


mike9193 said:


> My randomness is poetry. If you cant see it you fail!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Where are my fodder so they can die in the war!?!?


mike, you're repseeeeealed...that deserves +rep


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Jun 25, 2008)

Huge improvement from the last chapter, finally things are moving on in Naruto's scene, I approve.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 25, 2008)

Pepe Grillo said:


> Huge improvement from the last chapter, finally things are moving on in Naruto's scene, I approve.


Define your interpretation of move on 

This chapter adds nothing important to the plot.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe the breast size of Tsunade represents one letter for the word of the code. Like F or G?


----------



## Wade (Jun 25, 2008)

Summoning Pain is dead.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 25, 2008)

vered said:


> i hope my prediction will come true.
> fuuma pein waking up,summoning the 5 other bodies and destroying konoha from within while chasing after naruto who might get away with the frogs or get captured  by him.
> either way this scenario is perfect.


I call that fanboism, not prediction
you just sad Pain is being dissected


----------



## Verdugo (Jun 25, 2008)

Spoilers! Sweet! Pain is shown!

...Are those piercings on his chest? If it is, then I have more reason to believe my theory.


----------



## ArcticBlizzard (Jun 25, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Spoilers! Sweet! Pain is shown!
> 
> ...Are those piercings on his chest? If it is, then I have more reason to believe my theory.



.........being???


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 25, 2008)

lol 106 centimeters for tsunade's bust. what is kishi doing, fanservice all of a sudden? wow i really love the non uchiha chapters they are so much more light hearted and enjoyable


----------



## Verdugo (Jun 25, 2008)

ArcticBlizzard said:


> .........being???



Here's the part of it that should explain it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for what he did, look (Closeup) at the chunnin's body. There is no visible body wound but he is bleeding quiet a bit from his mouth and nose. Then look at Jiraiya when he was stabbed by one of Pain's bodies. He was unable to control his chakra yet Fuuma-Pain had been killed by then. And so, Pain is able to manipulate other people's chakras from the bodies of Pain. But, that's not all. Recall how the Jyuuken is able to attack the chakra points directly but, because the chakra system is entwined with the internal organs, they take damage as well. Well, if Pain can manipulate an opponents chakra, then he's able to destroy their internal organs also.

This also ties into the reincarnation ability. What if Pain was able to use the chakra manipulating abilities of the Rinnegan to animate the bodies or restore their internal organs? This might be an explanation to how the other bodies are alive despite being maimed. It also might explain how Nagato was able to use all six elements. People have their chakra set to usually two affinities by the time they are a Jounin but Nagato had his manipulated at a young age and was able to master them all by age 10.

It also explains the need for all those piercings. Jiraiya's chakra was disrupted until he was stabbed by Pain. You can also see the 'sword' vibrating, possibly with chakra, in this page. This black metal might be the thing that the real Pain needs to transfer the chakra.

Pain's summongs all have the Rin'negan with piercings as well. If you look at the dog summoning and location of the piercings, what the was first to replicate?




Basically the bodies are dead and through chakra control from the real Pain through the piercings, they are brought back to life.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 25, 2008)

Boring chapter.

Of all the people, Shikamaru had to cheer Naruto up...

Kakashi should really be more than just a sensei to Naruto now. He was a father figure to Sasuke in part 1, now he's just a random side character like Sakura.

No I take that back. He's not that useless.


----------



## drakt (Jun 25, 2008)

i have a terrible feeling when naruto does work out the code, it will be

this is!?...
i understand now....

then we wont hear what it actually freaking is until he is fighting pein 100 chapters later


----------



## ArcticBlizzard (Jun 25, 2008)

Verdugo said:


> Here's the part of it that should explain it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice theory, liked the first part. 

Pain is an enigma, I really want to know more about him. Hope next chapter will give us some answers about the body and of course the code.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2008)

I just hope Naruto becomes more like Jiraiyah than his dad.

Yondi looked sad all the time after he became hokage.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2008)

drakt said:


> i have a terrible feeling when naruto does work out the code, it will be
> 
> this is!?...
> i understand now....
> ...



knowing kishi thats probably exactly what will happen, naruto deciphers the code then leaves to train and when he comes back we see through flashbacks his training and the key and whatever. I seriously hope that doesnt happen or i will be


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Gyroscope said:


> Boring chapter.
> 
> Of all the people, Shikamaru had to cheer Naruto up...
> 
> ...


From a plot POV it was pretty obvious Shikamaru was going to be the one to cheer Naruto up. 

srsly do you expect every chapter to have explosions and revelations?


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 25, 2008)

Shik really raised in my book this chapter, he did a good job with Naruto, now Naruto needs to see his point and he will since Kishi basically said so...(during the interview, saying J death will mature Naruto).

Well, only Naruto or Tsunade can figure out the code it seems since Kakashi didn't know.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This chapter had the greatest revelation of all.
> 
> Tsunade's cup size! 38G!
> 
> ...



wow, just started looking back a few pages to see if i saw anything interesting and this stuck out.  I record this for ...reference


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2008)

spoilers look really interesting.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

not sure if anyone post it,but some unclear pictures up in youtube:

anyway the spoiler is quite interesting,not quite transitional


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I just hope Naruto becomes more like Jiraiyah than his dad.
> 
> Yondi looked sad all the time after he became hokage.



death is lighter than a feather, and duty heavier than a mountain. The responsibilities of the position were probably too much for him to handle given his nature.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

2 points i would like to comment on!

Shikimaru is supposed to be a genius yet he says Kakashi and Tsunade are closest to Jiraiya and only thinks about Naruto after shot 

Second thing this chapter is gonna get my first 10/10 rating 3 hot girls in 1 chapter and a close up of Tsunade chest awesome


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> From a plot POV it was pretty obvious Shikamaru was going to be the one to cheer Naruto up.



I'm actually glad it was Shikamaru cause had it been any of the other 10, it would have either lead to a pairing war or given us a sign that person was going to die in 10 chapters.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> I'm actually glad it was Shikamaru cause had it been any of the other 10, it would have either lead to a pairing war or given us a sign that person was going to die in 10 chapters.



Who arer the other 10?


----------



## Red Viking (Jun 25, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Who arer the other 10?



Sakura, Hinata, Ino, Tenten = Pairing War

Neji, Rock Lee, Kiba, Shino, Chouji, Sai = I'm gonna be killed off.

(Well, maybe not Sai)


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome spoilers!

Wow, Kishi is really a Shikafan. As if Temari wasn't enough, he gave the guy another cute love interest: Shiho! I like her though, very cute glasses.



This chapter is lighter than expected. It's like Kishi is trying to calm people down from all the Uchiha stuff and bring them back to Konoha. I'm quite glad that Naruto isn't back yet to his normal wacky self. But that should change next chapter after this speech from Shika.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> Sakura, Hinata, Ino, Tenten = Pairing War
> 
> Neji, Rock Lee, Kiba, Shino, Chouji, Sai = I'm gonna be killed off.
> 
> (Well, maybe not Sai)



oh Okay 



moonwalkerwiz said:


> Awesome spoilers!
> 
> Wow, Kishi is really a Shikafan. As if Temari wasn't enough, he gave the guy another cute love interest: Shiho! I like her though, very cute glasses.
> 
> ...



That expressions reminds me of Ino my new theory Shiho is Ino's secret identity

And whats with the spiral glasses kishi loves spirals


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

i thought is shino...shiho,a new character...


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

i dont know which words match which arc anyway,at least  the spoiler is confirmed.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jun 25, 2008)

Shikamaru is a pimp.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

kiwit said:


> Boring chapter, leads to nothing but filler.



Every chapter can't be a thriller every rollercoaster has its low points but it's those points that lead to the big fall without chapter like this Arcs would make no sense like Bleach and full of Plot hole's like Bleach


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Awesome spoilers!
> 
> Wow, Kishi is really a Shikafan. As if Temari wasn't enough, he gave the guy another cute love interest: Shiho! I like her though, very cute glasses.
> 
> ...



wow she looks quite fly. and by fly I mean hawt.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> wow she looks quite fly. and by fly I mean hawt.



awv  great yo jinx it when/if she is ever shown again she'll be ugly like most of Kishi' females


Morgue girls is hotter though IMO


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 25, 2008)

Shiho looks like a fusion of Karin and a young Tsunade.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> awv  great yo jinx it when/if she is ever shown again she'll be ugly like most of Kishi' females
> 
> 
> Morgue girls is hotter though IMO



damn, I hope not . I remember when Karin was hawt, before the coloured cover came out which made her fugly with herpes on her lips.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Shiho would look a lot cuter than Temari if it wasn't for those horrid glasses.
I wonder who Shika is going to end up with.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

ah i understand now why u call kish a shika fan


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

|As for tsuande kishi seems to have learnt something edit out the face and close up focus on the chest seems Kishi has been given tips


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Shiho would look a lot cuter than Temari if it wasn't for those horrid glasses.
> I wonder who Shika is going to end up with.



Kurenai will be his main floss, with Shiho and Temari on the side.


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 25, 2008)

This weeks chapter is looking good. 

Looking at the spoilers it woiuld seem Kishi choose to lighten the mood in the manga. You can only have so many chapters of people depressed. Adding a little balance is always good.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> This weeks chapter is looking good.
> 
> Looking at the spoilers it woiuld seem Kishi choose to lighten the mood in the manga. You can only have so many chapters of people depressed. Adding a little balance is always good.



I can't wait to see Kakashi thinking about Tsunade's boobs.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I can't wait to see Kakashi thinking about Tsunade's boobs.



Knowing him, he probably thinks about them all the time. That's why he always ends up the hospital, so he can see them up close.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I can't wait to see Kakashi thinking about Tsunade's boobs.



i thought kishi turn his manga style to ...........


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> Knowing him, he probably thinks about them all the time. That's why he always ends up the hospital, so he can see them up close.



I never really thought about that before.  Damn you Kakashi!


----------



## Casket (Jun 25, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> |As for tsuande kishi seems to have learnt something edit out the face and close up focus on the chest seems Kishi has been given tips





Such ignorance. Girls appreciate zooms on their faces, not their boobs. I think Kishi is the most appreciative of the female body in that sense than the average manga artist, hes polite... and throws in some fan service with a zoom in for maybe a page.

Try it with a girl. And yes, we know when your gazes go south from our faces... its a 6th sense. XD


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2008)

icemaster143 said:


> This weeks chapter is looking good.
> 
> Looking at the spoilers it woiuld seem Kishi choose to lighten the mood in the manga. You can only have so many chapters of people depressed. Adding a little balance is always good.



It was Sasuke's story that really darkened the manga. Now that the focus on him has eased, we should see the manga on a more positive note even if Naruto soon begins to train to defeat Pein.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

Man, I totally respect Iruka's talk, but Shikamaru's talk with Naruto was much better. Its like he pratically smacks Naruto in the back of the head and tells him to get it together. Looks like another good chapter.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 25, 2008)

Casket said:


> Such ignorance. Girls appreciate zooms on their faces, not blah blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah, blah blah



*looks down*

I'm sorry, were you saying something?

On topic, it does seem like the manga has gotten more lighthearted with this chapter. We had our "cheer up, emo kid" moment for Naruto, and Tsunade's tits, which is pretty awesome. Not that I mind the story getting a little dark, but it's nice to change things up sometimes.


----------



## Casket (Jun 25, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> *looks down*
> 
> I'm sorry, were you saying something?



 i c wut u did thar.

Anyways. The difference between Iruka's talk and Shikamaru's talk is that Shika is someone Naruto can relate to better... their the same age, one of the rookie 9, and had also recently lost his teacher too. Shikamaru is all like "bitch plz, been there done that, got the t-shirt .


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I never really thought about that before.  Damn you Kakashi!


we've had hints for a long time now.


If the code is in a cipher which can't be deciphered by the experts, Jiriaya is putting a lot of trust in Naruto. I mean, this is the same Naruto who used kagebunshins for 4 years yet never realized that he gained their knowledge and experiences. If he can't know something as obvious as that....


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope the code is perverted i wann see how perverted Naruto has become enougth of the hints


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

kishi is really one shika fan :3


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Sasuke is the Original OG, that newbie girl is a ripoff of Karin.



Thanks for the contribute


----------



## Incubus (Jun 25, 2008)

So, Kishi is officially a Shikatard, Naruto is about to figure out what he needs to do next (after he figures out the pervy code Jiraiya left for him), kakashi bid development is the revelation of his obsession with Tsunade's boobs, (is Sakura even in this chapter? ), Minato/Key revelations are still to come.


Good Chapter


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 25, 2008)

Incubus said:


> So, Kishi is officially a Shikatard, Naruto is about to figure out what he needs to do next (after he figures out the pervy code Jiraiya left for him), kakashi bid development is the revelation of his obsession with Tsunade's boobs, (is Sakura even in this chapter? ), Minato/Key revelations are still to come.
> 
> 
> Good Chapter



Somehow, you failed to convince me.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Sasuke is the Original OG, that newbie girl is a ripoff of Karin.



 but shika has been getting girls since temari. who by the way is >>> Karin.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> wow she looks quite fly. and by fly I mean hawt.


Too bad she doesn't have a phat ass.



Incubus said:


> So, Kishi is officially a Shikatard, Naruto is about to figure out what he needs to do next (after he figures out the pervy code Jiraiya left for him), kakashi bid development is the revelation of his obsession with Tsunade's boobs, (is Sakura even in this chapter? ), Minato/Key revelations are still to come.
> 
> 
> Good Chapter


I'm surprised people are just discovering this. Didn't anyone read that interview where Kishi said Shika was one of his favorite characters?


----------



## Hexa (Jun 25, 2008)

Sheesh, a pretty Shikamaru-centric chapter.  Watch him somehow get involved and take down half of the Pain bodies while Naruto takes the other half.


----------



## DevilSense (Jun 25, 2008)

Seems like a pretty boring chapter... oh well good thing there is always bleach to fall back on


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Personally i dont think sakura is more hawt than temari, and even if she is sasuke isnt interested in wiminz.

Anyway i wonder if that chick will play a role in deciphering this, apart from just being in the back ground/


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 25, 2008)

I wonder if the 'ta' in Jiraiya's code stands for 'tactics', as in 'icha icha tactics'?


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

its possible. and sicne kakashi is his biggest fan, maybe he thought kakashi would lend a helping hand. though the spoilers seem to rule out that possibility


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

No. he's interested in riving the clan. I dont think sasuke is aware of what it takes to do that. You should remember and understand that his mind was raped before he went through the phase of lusting after girls. he probably doesnt even know where babies come from at this point.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> No. he's interested in riving the clan. I dont think sasuke is aware of what it takes to do that. You should remember and understand that his mind was raped before he went through the phase of lusting after girls. he probably doesnt even know where babies come from at this point.



According to Itachi, he's too *pure*.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

lol 106 cm. With such a heavy "burden", it's no wonder tsunade is at a disadvantage every fight.

so the key is due for next chapter, more anticipation yay.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> He is interested in reviving the clan and making Uchiha babies.


When has he ever said reviving the clan meant making babies? Seems like he thinks revenge is the best way to revive the clan for some reason.

Sasuke has no sexual preference.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Personally i dont think sakura is more hawt than temari, and even if she is sasuke isnt interested in wiminz.
> 
> Anyway i wonder if that chick will play a role in deciphering this, apart from just being in the back ground/


i think that temari>sakura too :3


but dont forget that before even like shikamaru, temari liked sasuke xD


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> He is interested in reviving the clan and making Uchiha babies.



clearly he doesnt know what "reviving" means or he wouldnt be worried about revenge and get busy. It would be pretty funny if after this manga is done and sasuke doesnt end up with a girl by that time for kishi to do an interview and say that sasuke is gay, just like rowling did with dumbledore.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> According to Itachi, he's too *pure*.



heh, that too.



S.O.T.R.S said:


> lol 106 cm. With such a heavy "burden", it's no wonder tsunade is at a disadvantage every fight.
> 
> so the key is due for next chapter, more anticipation yay.







JeanneUchiha said:


> i think that temari>sakura too :3
> 
> 
> but dont forget that before even like shikamaru, temari liked sasuke xD



Yeah, but as soon as she understood what a real man is, she switched. Sakura is merely taking a little longer to understand.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Sakura > Temari. Funny how thats is. Sasuke's been getting girls since he debut. Even Temari was infacuated with him.


I just realized you're Jizz. 

In that case GTFO.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Any proof of this? Sasuke very intelligent and probably went through the birds and the bees with his parents before they were slaughtered.



Are you serious????


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> He is interested in reviving the clan and making Uchiha babies.



naruto: what is your goal now sasuke?
sasuke: i will revive my clan...with you!
naruto:


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Yeah, but as soon as she understood what a real man is, she switched. Sakura is merely taking a little longer to understand.



:lmap


every girl like sasuke when they see him 

its normal 8D


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Any proof of this? Sasuke very intelligent and probably went through the birds and the bees with his parents before they were slaughtered.



he was still playing with toy dinosaurs.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Again, can you prove Sasuke isn't aware? He smart and he knows how to get want he wants.


Too bad he doesn't get smex.


----------



## supratt232 (Jun 25, 2008)

sooo a chapter where basically nothing happens and the only important things are: 
1. Pein has a body in Konoha
2. Shika is Asuma's kid's sensei

did I miss anything?

*snore*


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> he was still playing with toy dinosaurs.


so cute T_T~~~~


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

supratt232 said:


> sooo a chapter where basically nothing happens and the only important things are:
> 1. Pein has a body in Konoha
> 2. Shika is Asuma's kid's sensei
> 
> ...



we learnt that tsunade's boobs are 106 cm. That itself is awe-shattering revelation.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Sasuke is a man, he's far more responsible and strong willed than Shika will ever be.



Mhm, quite strong willed. When he decides something, you just can't talk him out of it. Not even with the mouth full of blood.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> :lmap
> 
> 
> every girl like sasuke when they see him
> ...



Its true. girls are like that. My grilfriend for instance, she likes many clothes shes sees. she'll buy it. then return it like within the following day, because she realises its not for her.

Thats whats been happening with sasuke. He looks good, but when you try him out, you dont want him anymore. 



nkom said:


> Sasuke is a man, he's far more responsible and strong willed than Shika will ever be.



Yes, because the manliest of men arent attracted to women and get used as puppets for most of their lives.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> we learnt that tsunade's boobs are 106 cm. That itself is awe-shattering revelation.



I know it fricking beautifull


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Its true. girls are like that. My grilfriend for instance, she likes many clothes shes sees. she'll buy it. then return it like within the following day, because she realises its not for her.
> 
> Thats whats been happening with sasuke. He looks good, but when you try him out, you dont want him anymore.


lies lies 


sasuke has no girl because he never gave chance to one xD, so no girl had the chance to test him and think that he is not for her xD

sasuke is like one god of smex that all that the girls can do is look at him and drool 8D


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Its true. girls are like that. My grilfriend for instance, she likes many clothes shes sees. she'll buy it. then return it like within the following day, because she realises its not for her.
> 
> Thats whats been happening with sasuke. He looks good, but when you try him out, you dont want him anymore.



But he was never test driven.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 25, 2008)

Naruto needs to hurry and become a man. Shikamaru and Gaara are already beating him in terms of the hunnies. He needs to make Jiraiya proud in pimpness. 

It's always great to see Shikamaru.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> But he was never test driven.


exacly 8D~~~~~~~~


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> lies lies
> 
> 
> sasuke has no girl because he never gave chance to one xD, so no girl had the chance to test him and think that he is not for her xD
> ...



True.



Jinchuriki-san said:


> But he was never test driven.



Damn, he wasnt even taken out the showroom. poor sauce.

Anyway in any event, i still reserve the idea that karin may be a mole for oro. if that dude is still alive that is.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

> Shikamaru: Asuma left that kid in my hands. I lost my teacher too so I know how you?re feeling but nothing will get started if you just keep moping around. Especially at a time like this.
> 
> ナルト「どういうことだってばよ」
> Naruto: What do you mean?
> ...



Bolded is my argument for why Shika would make a better main character 

Why couldnt Naruto say this?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

This place sometimes has too much yaoi


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

supratt232 said:


> sooo a chapter where basically nothing happens and the only important things are:
> 1. Pein has a body in Konoha
> 2. Shika is Asuma's kid's sensei
> 
> ...


wtf is wrong with you? Honestly, it's like everyone expects every chapter to be full of win and epic action. If it were that quick paced the story would be over with. Personally, I'm glad we have chapters like these where we're able to see how previous arcs have effected characters. The plot will start moving again next week. Gawd.  



nkom said:


> But he can, he just doesn't want to because of his duty as an avenger.


Yes he can, he just doesn't know how. I feel sorry for him if Oro gave him "The Talk".


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Bolded is my argument for why Shika would make a better main character
> 
> Why couldnt Naruto say this?



Its obvious shika is far more mature than naruto, the fact that you're suprised by this, or even use it as claim for him being a the main character is sad.

Just because shika is more inteligent, and more mature, doesnt make him a better main character. Everyone has their pros and cons.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Bolded is my argument for why Shika would make a better main character
> 
> Why couldnt Naruto say this?


Shika is more intelligent and mature than Naruto has been made clear always. So Shika teaching Naruto these things isn't surprising.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Bolded is my argument for why Shika would make a better main character
> 
> Why couldnt Naruto say this?


Probably because Shika got his development first.

How would you expect Naruto to give a speech to himself about something he's never personally experienced?

This is why Shika would be boring as a main character. He's too perfect.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

The girl at the bottom looks like Anko, except for how her hair is tied at the back.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8D~~



if sasuke was already "test driven", that was only by guys(forget karin, if she already tested him, she liked xD)

and well xD, that could be naruto, orochimaru and/or itachi

naruto wants him back 8D

orochimaru wanted his body until the end, even with itachi using susanoo before him he was like "gehehaha i will finally have sasuke's body" XD

and itachi, sasuke was the one person that he could not kill xD~~~~

he loved his otouto above all <3



lol i know, that's gay :B




ahha but max, i know that you are better than sasuke pek XD


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

She looks more like Sasuke


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Probably because Shika got his development first.
> 
> How would you expect Naruto to say give a speech to himself about something he's never personally experienced?
> 
> This is why Shika would be boring as a main character. He's too perfect.



Their arguments only make sense when they omit said details


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> The girl at the bottom looks like Anko, except for how her hair is tied at the back.



Looks like it could be sasuke's sister.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Again prove it, because Sasuke is mysteriously exciting once he takes action.


How bout the fact everytime a girl comes on to him he acts like his penis is soft?

And he associates reviving his clan with destroying his home village. Pretty much strikes out any option he would have for making babies besides Karin, who he verbally bitch slaps everytime she talks to him.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Looks like it could be sasuke's sister.



He should fuck his sister then cause she's hot.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Looks like it could be sasuke's sister.



Thats an Uchiha all right.



moonwalkerwiz said:


> He should fuck his sister then cause she's hot.



Looks like a boy to me. Be careful.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Their arguments only make sense when they omit said details


Say what? O_o
How can arguments make any sense if details are omitted? We're having a hard time analyzing this stuff correctly as it is with all the details given and here you are asking for lesser details??


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> The girl at the bottom looks like Anko, except for how her hair is tied at the back.



she looks like yugito with black hair to me.



Master Chief said:


> How bout the fact everytime a girl comes on to him he acts like his penis is soft?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> I just realized you're Jizz.
> 
> In that case GTFO.



sakura > temari was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> How bout the fact everytime a girl comes on to him he acts like his penis is soft?
> 
> And he associates reviving his clan with destroying his home village. Pretty much strikes out any option he would have for having babies besides Karin, who he verbally bitch slaps everytime she talks to him.


Sasuke has a dick?? O_o Blasphemy


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 25, 2008)

I better not see any pairing threads regarding shikamaru .

Shika and temari is canon


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> 8D~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. Jeanne you make this place a joy to post in <333333.




 to keep things on topic. Yes sasuke was probably the only person itachi couldnt kill, and it does seem that sasuke _was_ test driven by naruto in the early chaters .


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I better not see any pairing threads regarding shikamaru .
> 
> Shika and temari is canon


Just like bob and his GF from your set


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

Canute87 said:


> I better not see any pairing threads regarding shikamaru .
> 
> Shika and temari is canon



Same thing I thought when I read that... ShikaTema is just soooo perfect


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> . Jeanne you make this place a joy to post in <333333.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and sasuke would never want to be test driven by anyone else other than naruto again.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> He should fuck his sister then cause she's hot.



I wouldnt put this past the uchiha clan. besides wasnt inbreeding somewhat necessary to keep their bloodline?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Yes he has a dick, all boys do.


no way ...... 'o'


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> . Jeanne you make this place a joy to post in <333333.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hyaaaaaa nhhhhhh m.m <3333333333333


hehe naruto already tested sasuke 8D~~ 100% proven


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hehe naruto already tested sasuke 8D~~ 100% proven



In combat, and not in more ways than one


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Puppet or not, Sasuke is ambitious and undying in his character. Shika is far from that and wouldn't do half the crazy shit Sasuke has done. Sasuke is also more couragous than Shika.



Maybe but he's psychotic.  He's unstable, he would scare a lot of them away.  Let's be realistic here.  He's not going to wake up one day and be all fine knowing that his brother killed his parents.  Knowing that he indirectly killed him while his brother was trying to save him and then realizing that he made a huge mistake attacking Konoha, not to mention all the hours of tortures he suffered under his brother.  He's going to need to spend years in a mental hospital.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I wouldnt put this past the uchiha clan. besides wasnt inbreeding somewhat necessary to keep their bloodline?



I can't even imagine Sasuke's mother being distantly related to his father.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Amano Yunatsuki said:


> I predict for teh next chapter...
> 
> how long naruto's penis?
> 
> ...



Why would the 15 be his penis size? 



Jinchuriki-san said:


> In combat, and not in more ways than one



Fighting the truth is pointless, you'll never win.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> In combat, and not in more ways than one







S.O.T.R.S said:


> and sasuke would never want to be test driven by anyone else other than naruto again.



8D yes, perhaps itachi

i think that sasuke was tested by itachi and naruto xD

itachi talking with naruto was the transition, from itasasu to sasunaru/narusasu xD


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Why would the 15 be his penis size?


9 is too small...31...wow


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> 9 is too small...31...wow



Damn, if only i had that pic.

Theres a pic of naruto walking and it looks huge .


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> 9 is too small...31...wow



31 would be a huge liability to naruto during combat.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Funny, Itachi is the same way and so is Naruto. Unstable but decent shinobi. I think Sasuke can talk to girls and get along with them, he's shown such in Part 1 with Sakura, and she didn't become scared of him. Oh and half of the male cast need to spend years in a mental hospital, Naruto included.



Wow, Naruto is not anywhere near as unstable as Sasuke.  He might cry a lot more than normal, but he's not about to go on a killing rampage, especially after the Kyuubi is either extracted out of him, or he learns to fully control it.  I agree about Itachi though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> Say what? O_o
> How can arguments make any sense if details are omitted? We're having a hard time analyzing this stuff correctly as it is with all the details given and here you are asking for lesser details??


I think they mean Shinigami's arguments only make sense to himself when he omits the details I presented.



The Juice Man said:


> sakura > temari was a dead giveaway.


Well only Jizz has that special brand of Sauce dick riding.



CX said:


> Sasuke has a dick?? O_o Blasphemy


Nonsense. Oro obviously enjoyed it. 



nkom said:


> How bout every thing Sasuke doesn't isn't as direct and simple as we think it is. Sasuke has not had the time to get with girls because his mind is focused on his duty. Everything else is secondary, but he may think about sex with girls deep inside for al we know.
> 
> Sasuke is complex, we can't figure him out or read him like a book because he always does the opposite of what he says he's going to do.


lol wut?

Sasuke is the easiest thing to read in this manga. You can predict what he does like, 30 chapters before hand. Sasuke had time for girls when he was in Konoha with Naruto and Sakura and tried to forget about his revenge, but obviously he was more interested in Naruto than all the sluts and whores throwing themselves at him.

Even if Sasuke were as hard to read as you say, if he really ever planned on smexing girls I'd like to think he would've shown some interest in Karin. But no. Hell, Naruto and Shika pimp more girls than Sasuke at this point.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> 31 would be a huge liability to naruto during combat.



Yeah, he'll have to put two of his limbs in a sling after each FRS.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> 9 is too small...31...wow



There's Naruto's future career.  Pornstar!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Wow, Naruto is not anywhere near as unstable as Sasuke.  He might cry a lot more than normal, but he's not about to go on a killing rampage, especially after the Kyuubi is either extracted out of him, or he learns to fully control it.  *I agree about Itachi though*.



Itachi isnt too unstable. The predicament he was in and how he went about it does make sense.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> I think they mean Shinigami's arguments only make sense to himself when he omits the details I presented.
> 
> 
> Well only Jizz has that special brand of Sauce dick riding.
> ...



In an attempt to move away from all this pimp, sex, and penis size talk; yes, sasuke is easy to read.

All we have to do is identify what his next puppet master has planned for him.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Damn, if only i had that pic.
> 
> Theres a pic of naruto walking and it looks huge .


ohhhh i know, from the last chap?




S.O.T.R.S said:


> 31 would be a huge liability to naruto during combat.



he would need special boxers ~



ng0001 said:


> There's Naruto's future career.  Pornstar!


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah thats the one im talking about Jeanne. Where he's walking


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Itachi isnt too unstable. The predicament he was in and how he went about it does make sense.



He still killed his mother.  He could have saved her.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope there is moreSakura shown soon >_> This was supposed to be her year too!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Yeah thats the one im talking about Jeanne. Where he's walking


yeah i saw that , i was like "wow"


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> I hope there is moreSakura shown soon >_> This was supposed to be her year too!!



and when is sakura gonna train in genjutsu, the area kakashi said she was naturally talented in?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jun 25, 2008)

this is another wack ass chapter i want to see some fighting already

who gives a shit about some stupid code


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

See naruto was impressive. I bet you had to take a break from the PC after seeing that. a "snack" break .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> 31 would be a huge liability to naruto during combat.


I don't think so. He could slap people with his monster size dick. 

Okay done with penis talk.



maximilyan said:


> sasuke is easy to read.
> 
> All we have to do is identify what his next puppet master has planned for him.


I predict betrayal of Madara and leading Mizugakure, Bijuu, and other villages against Konoha and Suna.

Bets down I called it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> See naruto was impressive. I bet you had to take a break from the PC after seeing that. a "snack" break .








naruto has potential 




jplaya2023 said:


> this is another wack ass chapter i want to see some fighting already
> 
> who gives a shit about some stupid code



hey...can you tell me one thing :x? do you know what is the next lvl for neg rep...after "smokes the big one"? i never saw...;_;


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> and when is sakura gonna train in genjutsu, the area kakashi said she was naturally talented in?


She is already probably good enough at canceling genjutsu. At least better than Naruto. But yeah she will probably learn the genjutsu style now...but from whom?  
Kakashi uses sharingan genjutsu, tsunade, we don't know of, same with yamato...


----------



## mayumi (Jun 25, 2008)

next chapter, konohamaru appears to challenge naruto with his new jutsu. naruto learns from konohamaru that he has gotten tremendously popular in the village and has fangirls following him around but doesn't even realize it.

naruto and konohamaru have a heart warming chat and the chapter ends with naruto finally deciding that he wants some ramen again and thus he grows up


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

jplaya2023 said:


> what are you talking about??????


the rep lvls...

i would like to know if you know the next lvl of the neg rep, after "smokes the big one" :x


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 25, 2008)

jplaya2023 said:


> what are you talking about??????



Place your cursor on your rep bar.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

CX said:


> I hope there is moreSakura shown soon >_> This was supposed to be her year too!!


Sakura's development will be wasted on romantic garbage. Watch. >__>



jplaya2023 said:


> this is another wack ass chapter i want to see some fighting already
> 
> who gives a shit about some stupid code


lol grow up.



nkom said:


> If he were so easy to predict, he would have done all this shit you said he would, but he didn't. And Sasuke obviously has standards, he cares more about training and power than sex, which is farfeched since he was only 12 at the moment and a kid. And the events that lead to his so called easy readable moments have been most contridictory and unpredicdible. Like his leaving the village. And ever heard of rivalry? Sasuke has a rival and he'll most likely focus on him more than a girl. It's typical shonen formula.


I knew Sasuke would leave the village when Oro said he wanted him and branded him with the CS. I knew Sasuke was going to betray Oro the moment he went to him because it was obvious he'd want to kill Itachi himself, and Kishi wouldn't kill off the second main character for a pedo. 

I knew Sasuke was going to destroy Konoha when Madara said he wanted Sasuke. I know Sasuke is going to betray Madara because that's who he is. He won't have anyone bossing him around and he knows Madara is only using him. Not to mention Sasuke said he would eventually kill the person who helped Itachi. 

Right now Sasuke is just using Madara in order to get the power he needs to take down Konoha, and once he has that he'll probably kill Madara and have Suigetsu kill Kisame and take control of the Bijuu and Mizugakure.

Face it. Sasuke is predictable.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 25, 2008)

nkom said:


> Yes he has a dick, all boys do.
> 
> How bout every thing Sasuke doesn't isn't as direct and simple as we think it is. Sasuke has not had the time to get with girls because his mind is focused on his duty. Everything else is secondary, but he may think about sex with girls deep inside for al we know.
> 
> Sasuke is complex, we can't figure him out or read him like a book because he always does the opposite of what he says he's going to do.



He isn't(lol). Half of his life was the result of people manipulating him. Only now, he knows the person responsible, and is *working* with him.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 25, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> and when is sakura gonna train in genjutsu, the area kakashi said she was naturally talented in?



When Anko comes back and takes over.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Sakura's development will be wasted on romantic garbage. Watch. >__>
> 
> 
> with who, Naruto?  Sasuke won't be there so I'm wondering.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> He isn't(lol). Half of his life was the result of people manipulating him. Only now, he knows the person responsible, and is *working* with him.



I think he realizes that... he said as much and Madara admitted it 

You think me might be manipulating you?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Even if Sasuke were as hard to read as you say, if he really ever planned on smexing girls I'd like to think he would've shown some interest in Karin. But no. Hell, _Naruto _and Shika pimp more girls than Sasuke at this point.


 
Hell, he's done more to help them.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> with who, Naruto?  Sasuke won't be there so I'm wondering.


Yes, most likely.



Lelouch71 said:


> Why are you guys still arguing with the obvious Jizz dupe. The kid doesn't believe in logic. He only believes in Sasuke.


Which one are you referring to, nkom or jplaya? If you're referring to jplaya, he isn't a Jizz dupe just a troll. If you're referring to nkom then yes, he is a Jizz dupe.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> He isn't(lol). Half of his life was the result of people manipulating him. Only now, he knows the person responsible, and is *working* with him.


but that is the point, he is working with him, but we have no idea of what he will actually do


say that he will backstab him is simple, the thing is, how he plans to do that?


until now madara showed no way to be killed, so is sasuke really joining madara to backstab him? or because he knows that if he turns his back to him right now he will have problems?


sasuke already percepted that madara plans something with him

his "you are generous" shows that he knows very well that madara wants taka to work with akatsuki, but not because of their strength

now, sasuke already knows that madara wants him for something, and its not exacly kill the elders, if he wanted the elders killed, he would do that...

he wants sasuke to be the one to do that? perhaps, why? not exacly because he wants the elders dead, but he wants sasuke to be the one to spread to the world that the uchiha massacre was one order from konoha

who better than sasuke to say that to the world?


but now, madara talked about sasuke's sharingan to pein...so there is something more



the truth is that sasuke knows madara's interest in him, and he had the option to turn his back to him or play with him, both ways would be a problem, but he has no other option, madara is stronger than him, and he will get what he wants from sasuke

sasuke turning his back to madara right now and saying that he does not believe him would only make madara retaliate and probably force him, attacking him or even the ones next to him, or that he loved once


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 25, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> Why are you guys still arguing with the obvious Jizz dupe. The kid doesn't believe in logic. He only believes in Sasuke.




Everybody likes making fun of him. I advocate it.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

This is a shonen 

Sasuke would be a player in the real world... but in most shonen sex is impossible before adulthood.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Even if Sasuke were as hard to read as you say, if he really ever planned on smexing girls I'd like to think he would've shown some interest in Karin. But no. Hell, Naruto and Shika pimp more girls than Sasuke at this point.



Neither of them are in a stable relationship with anyone.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL Jizz dupe .

Wow so Kishimoto gave Shikamaru a less slutty Karin dupe .


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> but that is the point, he is working with him, but we have no idea of what he will actually do
> 
> 
> say that he will backstab him is simple, the thing is, how he plans to do that?
> ...



Sasuke is using Madara right now because he knows he needs Madara's help to infiltrate Konoha and Kill the elders.  As soon as he's done he'll back stab Madara.  Sasuke wants Madara dead, even if he feels inferior to him he's still going to try to kill him.  He's not going to wait around for decades because it will be too late.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Neither of them are in a stable relationship with anyone.


Pimps aren't in stable relationships. They pull hoes girls. Both of them have pulled girls and actually like girls. All Sasuke has now is Karin and he acts more like a sex deprived wifebeater towards her than a pimp, since the pimp would fuck after the verbal/physical bitchslap.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Sasuke is using Madara right now because he knows he needs Madara's help to infiltrate Konoha and Kill the elders.  As soon as he's done he'll back stab Madara.  Sasuke wants Madara dead, even if he feels inferior to him he's still going to try to kill him.  He's not going to wait around for decades because it will be too late.



Sasuke showed shock when his sword passed through Madara. He knows that Madara is invincible and challenging him now is futile. 

He certainly had more sense than the idiotic Yamato who was going to send children in B formation against Madara... that would have been a total slaughter.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Sasuke showed shock when his sword passed through Madara. He knows that Madara is invincible and challenging him now is futile.
> 
> He certainly had more sense than the idiotic Yamato who was going to send children in B formation against Madara... that would have been a total slaughter.



There is obviously a trick to that.  My point is that Sasuke can't wait until Madara gathers all the Bijuu's and becomes invincible even though it's not sure whether he'll get it first or Pein.  Madara said it himself that if Itachi knew is secret he'd be dead.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> but that is the point, he is working with him, but we have no idea of what he will actually do
> 
> 
> say that he will backstab him is simple, the thing is, how he plans to do that?
> ...


Sasuke will get close to Madara and learn his weaknesses. He'll probably train in MS behind Madara's back and once Akatsuki has all the Bijuu and is prepared for war, Sasuke will kill him. Obviously, Madara is smarter than Oro and would be prepared for a scenario like that, but Sasuke will non-the less surprise him. This manga is about the battle between Naruto and Sasuke, so one would think the manga would climax at a war between the two of them without seperate parties (Madara and Pein) interfering.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Pimps aren't in stable relationships. They pull hoes girls. Both of them have pulled girls and actually like girls. All Sasuke has now is Karin and he acts more like a sex deprived wifebeater towards her than a pimp, since the pimp would fuck after the verbal/physical bitchslap.



Whatever you're describing, Naruto and Shika are not it.



Zhero said:


> Everyone has lost theyre minds



Oh, you've noticed that?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> There is obviously a trick to that.  My point is that Sasuke can't wait until Madara gathers all the Bijuu's and becomes invincible even though it's not sure whether he'll get it first or Pein.  Madara said it himself that if Itachi knew is secret he'd be dead.



I think he is waiting for the secret to Madara's apparent omnipotence. Until he finds that... and since Pein knows Sasukes secrets... its pointless. Sasuke is at a huge disadvantage besides being about 100 years behind in battle experience.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Sasuke is using Madara right now because he knows he needs Madara's help to infiltrate Konoha and Kill the elders.  As soon as he's done he'll back stab Madara.  Sasuke wants Madara dead, even if he feels inferior to him he's still going to try to kill him.  He's not going to wait around for decades because it will be too late.


yeap, that too :3


but it is not like sasuke has one option, think about that xD~~~~


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Sasuke will get close to Madara and learn his weaknesses. He'll probably train in MS behind Madara's back and once Akatsuki has all the Bijuu and is prepared for war, Sasuke will kill him. Obviously, Madara is smarter than Oro and would be prepared for a scenario like that, but Sasuke will non-the less surprise him. This manga is about the battle between Naruto and Sasuke, so one would think the manga would climax at a war between the two of them without seperate parties (Madara and Pein) interfering.



Somehow, I don't see Sasuke fighting Madara and killing him. I just feel like we won't see another sharingan vs sharingan fight, except Kakashi vs Madara. Another possibility is that Pein will be the one to backstab Madara and kill him. Something tells me Sasuke can only fight two other persons from now on, either Naruto or Kabutomaru.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Whatever you're describing, Naruto and Shika are not it.


Yes, now that I think about it I probably should've said they pull more girls than Sasuke.



nkom said:


> Pimps are disrespectful and abusive towards women, by your logic Sasuke is more a real pimp, as he treats them like unimportant shit, while Naruto and Shika get pansy whipped by them. Sasuke liked Sakura in Part 1. Even complemented and hug out with her more than once.


I don't care that you're lol b&, you're probably making another dupe right now.

There's a difference between pimps and Sasuke. Sasuke shows no sexual interest in girls at all; where as pimps fuck. Sasuke did not like Sakura nor did they "hug it out". A lot of people have complemented Sakura fyi.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> I think he is waiting for the secret to Madara's apparent omnipotence. Until he finds that... and since Pein knows Sasukes secrets... its pointless. Sasuke is at a huge disadvantage besides being about 100 years behind in battle experience.



Did you mean  Madara knows Sasuke's secrets? 
100 years maybe, we don't know what he's been doing during that time.  Anyways chapter 364 has Madara saying that he's trying to restore his powers, so it doesn't sound like he got any stronger.  Madara hides behind his toys, and people who hide behind toys are rarely ever stronger than those toys themselves.  Not to mention that he reveres Sasuke's eyes and their power.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Shit my connection went down.

Ok what are we talking about now? it seems we've moved on from sex etc.

Something contructive now perhaps, like why the hell tsunade hasnt told naruto minato is his dad.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Somehow, I don't see Sasuke fighting Madara and killing him. I just feel like we won't see another sharingan vs sharingan fight, except Kakashi vs Madara. Another possibility is that Pein will be the one to backstab Madara and kill him. Something tells me Sasuke can only fight two other persons from now on, either Naruto or Kabutomaru.


Sasuke would pwn the shit out of Kabuto in 3 secs. I don't wanna even think about the massive raepstomp Kabuto would have and the butthurt he'd have to endure afterwards. If Kabuto challenged Sasuke I'd see Sasuke recruiting him to his side in the end.

What would be the point in Kakashi and Madara? We all know Kakashi would end up dieing a pointless death. Sasuke is the best person to fight Madara at this point.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Yes, now that I think about it I probably should've said they pull more girls than Sasuke.
> 
> 
> I don't care that you're lol b&, you're probably making another dupe right now.
> ...



So what? Lelouch could have fucked numerous women yet chooses not to. He has to otherwise there will be teenage fucking in shonen which is not allowed. 

If Sasuke felt the same way about Sakura or Karin that the felt about him... there would be teenage fucking. That would be a big no no and ruin it for all his immense fangirl following.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Lelouch has kissed a woman, and at least shows some interest in the opposite sex.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Sasuke will get close to Madara and learn his weaknesses. He'll probably train in MS behind Madara's back and once Akatsuki has all the Bijuu and is prepared for war, Sasuke will kill him. Obviously, Madara is smarter than Oro and would be prepared for a scenario like that, but Sasuke will non-the less surprise him. This manga is about the battle between Naruto and Sasuke, so one would think the manga would climax at a war between the two of them without seperate parties (Madara and Pein) interfering.


well, i dont know, itachi couldnt do that in years...that i why i believe that sasuke will try to backstab, probably he will escape but not succeed killing him

but after that he will know enough about madara, and it will be the time that his old bonds will make all the difference


if kishi is planning to make the things how i think, with madara will happen the opposite that happened with oro

sasuke went to oro at his own free will, but with madara, its not open, but we can percept that sasuke joining madara does not make too much sense, even if he plans to backstab him, its one big risk, so its more like, he is joining because he knows that he has no option, and would be one advantage for him stay next to his enemy, so he can try to figure out about how to defeat him

that is why sasuke will fail this time, it is not only like he planned to join him, because above all, join him was not part of his plans, you can see that he made that exacly after madara tell him everything, you can take it in two ways:

madara is manipulating him or sasuke already percepted that madara wants something from him

and the chapter 404 confirmed the second one

he already percepted that madara wants him for something, and probably he knows that madara will do anything to get what he wants, but the time will come and sasuke will need to turn against him not for revenge but to stop him, and he will fail

and when he fails, he will need naruto and the others, his old bonds, to help him


now, we have one foreshadow of sasuke x naruto, but this fight can happen at any point, probably when sasuke be making what madara wants(attack konoha) to try to show to madara that he is with him, while he is planning to stop him, without percept that he is doing exacly what madara wants

that will be the point where naruto would try to convince him that he is doing it wrong, now if he will succeed in convince sasuke, is a mistery, he can defeat, but convince is another thing



i believe that he will defeat sasuke but even like that sasuke will stay with madara to try to destroy his plans, and when he percept that madara is about to finally accomplish what he wants, he will try to stop him and fail, and naruto would save him, showing him that he cannot do that without his friends


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Sasuke would pwn the shit out of Kabuto in 3 secs. I don't wanna even think about the massive raepstomp Kabuto would have and the butthurt he'd have to endure afterwards. If Kabuto challenged Sasuke I'd see Sasuke recruiting him to his side in the end.
> 
> What would be the point in Kakashi and Madara? We all know Kakashi would end up dieing a pointless death. Sasuke is the best person to fight Madara at this point.



The fact that Kabuto left the scene means Kishi is reserving him for higher level fights. He's gonna find a way to make Kabuto stronger than even Sasuke's MS or Naruto's Kyuubi chakra (however impossible that might seem). I think he may be the final villain.

Well, I pointed out Kakashi vs Madara because no one has debunked the Tobi theory yet. And then there's Kishi saying he'll write about Kakashi. If Kakashi does fight Madara and dies, then that could lead to Sasuke vs Madara. But that's too repetitive already, with Sasuke avenging another character. So IMO, Pein backstabbing Madara is really the most plausible of all.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Lelouch has kissed a woman, and at least shows some interest in the opposite sex.



lol he has shown mild interest in the opposite sex... but nothing serious


coincidentally his goal has been revenge against the emperor for... SHOCK killing his family


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> So what? Lelouch could have fucked numerous women yet chooses not to. He has to otherwise there will be teenage fucking in shonen which is not allowed.


Lelouch has i*c*st with his disabled sister. And he would have fucked Karen if she let him, but she slapped him for treating her like a whore. At least Lelouch actually kisses girls and gives a fuck about others.

Also, I wasn't aware Geass was Shounen.



> If Sasuke felt the same way about Sakura or Karin that the felt about him... there would be teenage fucking. That would be a big no no and ruin it for all his immense fangirl following.


No, there could have been half hearted relationships without fucking. 

*Sasuke simply doesn't get hard when girls touch him.*


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 25, 2008)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> lol he has shown mild interest in the opposite sex... but nothing serious
> 
> 
> coincidentally his goal has been revenge against the emperor for... SHOCK killing his family



somone copying kishi for once?


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 25, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Lelouch has kissed a woman, and at least shows some interest in the opposite sex.



plus lelouch has seen various girls naked or partially naked, sasuke has yet to show any attraction to any girl.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 25, 2008)

Basic transition chapter.

Great, now Shikamaru has a "Hinata". 10 bucks says she gets killed in the raid and Shikamaru gets another reason to fight Akatsuki.

...it's a shame tho, Shiho is HOT. =D


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> well, i dont know, itachi couldnt do that in years...that i why i believe that sasuke will try to backstab, probably he will escape but not succeed killing him
> 
> but after that he will know enough about madara, and it will be the time that his old bonds will make all the difference
> 
> ...


IMO, it does make sense for Sasuke to use Madara. Madara is the leader of Akatsuki and has a whole village at his disposal, Sasuke needs that power to successfully take down Konoha. He had a choice rather or not he wanted to stay with Madara, he could have left him sitting on that rock and started gathering an army of his own, but he saw that the quickest way to attain the power to destroy Konoha was using Madara. I wouldn't put it past Kishi to have Sasuke win against Madara. I suppose it's a matter of opinion.



moonwalkerwiz said:


> The fact that Kabuto left the scene means Kishi is reserving him for higher level fights. He's gonna find a way to make Kabuto stronger than even Sasuke's MS or Naruto's Kyuubi chakra (however impossible that might seem). I think he may be the final villain.
> 
> Well, I pointed out Kakashi vs Madara because no one has debunked the Tobi theory yet. And then there's Kishi saying he'll write about Kakashi. If Kakashi does fight Madara and dies, then that could lead to Sasuke vs Madara. But that's too repetitive already, with Sasuke avenging another character. So IMO, Pein backstabbing Madara is really the most plausible of all.


Kabuto seems more like filler for Naruto or to give Sasuke more power to back him when he attacks Konoha.

I think developing Kakashi has more to do with becoming Hokage after Tsunade dies than fight Madara, but w/e.



Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> lol he has shown mild interest in the opposite sex... but nothing serious
> 
> 
> coincidentally his goal has been revenge against the emperor for... SHOCK killing his family


Actually, it has more to do with wanting to help the rebels and change the world for everyone than avenge his family  in R2.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> *Sasuke simply doesn't get hard when girls touch him.*



Obviously, the women are to blame.They're not touching him hard enough.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark Ascendant said:


> Obviously, the women are to blame.They're not touching him hard enough.


IIRC I saw Karin touch his dick before he fought Deidara? And I'm pretty sure Sakura and Ino had their pussies on Sasuke's ass when they were hugging him from behind in Part 1.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> IIRC I saw Karin touch his dick before he fought Deidara? And I'm pretty sure Sakura and Ino had their pussies on Sasuke's ass when they were hugging him from behind in Part 1.



What part of Not Hard Enough do you not understand?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> IMO, it does make sense for Sasuke to use Madara. Madara is the leader of Akatsuki and has a whole village at his disposal, Sasuke needs that power to successfully take down Konoha. He had a choice rather or not he wanted to stay with Madara, he could have left him sitting on that rock and started gathering an army of his own, but he saw that the quickest way to attain the power to destroy Konoha was using Madara. I wouldn't put it past Kishi to have Sasuke win against Madara. I suppose it's a matter of opinion.



well, its really a matter of opinion


because while you think that sasuke would have the option to turn his back to madara and is using him, i think that sasuke knows that it will be worse if he turns his back for him, since he knows that he wants him for something and he is far more strong than him

i cant see how sasuke thinks that he can use madara while itachi could not kill him, even after years

i cant see how sasuke thinks that madara is another orochimaru


but we need to wait and see, hopefully kishi will make the things more clear


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

I see you've returned Jizz.



justify593 said:


> Shika and Naruto don't fuck, they don't even plot to get with girls. They in character become accustomed to a females presense and let the plot take over for them. For Naruto, Sakura bosses him and abuses him for Shika, Temari just confuses the kid  making his "girls are troublesome" motiff stronger. Sasuke at least stand up to women. Sakura and Sasuke huged all the time in part 1.


If you read further in the thread, I correct myself and said I should've said they pulled more girls than Sasuke at this point. Sakura hugged Sasuke. Sasuke never really gave a fuck about her feelings tbh.



> Lelouch is not a shonen character. Plus he's older than Sasuke


By a year.



> Vegeta doesn't get hard when girls touch neither does Hei or Heero, and yet they ended up with women in some point in their lives.


Vegeta also had a tail and was from an alien planet full of Test Tube babies. 



> Keyword is yet.


Sasuke won't have any romantic develop in the series. I can't say I don't admire him for it though. I'm tired of Sakura's development being wasted on her threesome with Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## ***Test*** (Jun 25, 2008)

**


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 25, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> The girl at the bottom looks like Anko, except for how her hair is tied at the back.



I thought that was guy. But I  know that its a girl. ANyways I think she looks like sasuke with his hair pull back.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark Ascendant said:


> What part of Not Hard Enough do you not understand?


If he keeps hanging with Karin I'm sure he'll get it hard enough, too bad he'll be asleep. :/




JeanneUchiha said:


> well, its really a matter of opinion
> 
> 
> because while you think that sasuke would have the option to turn his back to madara and is using him, i think that sasuke knows that it will be worse if he turns his back for him, since he knows that he wants him for something and he is far more strong than him
> ...


It also took Kakashi, Jiraiya, Oro and everyone else years to reach the level of power Sasuke and Naruto are attaining, and they've done it in a matter of weeks. 

The kids from this generation are growing far faster than the last couple, and Sasuke and Naruto continue to get massive power boosts unfortunately.

Sasuke said he was planning to betray Oro from the beginning, but he obviously wasn't strong enough when he first came to him. He waited, learned Oro's weaknesses, and trained behind his back until he was ready. 

Sasuke is smart, but he's also arrogant. I can see him going up against Madara after mastering MS. Madara is in many ways like Oro if how Itachi described him is true. IMO, Sasuke won't let Madara use him. Whether he ends up losing like you said or not is what I'm not sure of, even though I don't really see Kishi letting Sauce lose to anyway but Naruto at this point.

But yes, it is something we should wait for further.



justify593 said:


> And if your wrong? Sasuke will have a change of heart and eventually start returning romantic feelings to Sakura or who ever.


If you actually look at the plot of Part 2 you'd realize where the romantic development is and what Sasuke will be doing from now until the end.  He won't be back in Konoha before the climax of Part 2 so there will be no romantic develop for him; unless of course Karin ends up raping him.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 25, 2008)

That chick in the code team looks alot like Karin. And that Sasuke/Anko look alike is just pathetic.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

Blender trolls are taking over?? 

This thread moves fast once we get to Wednesday/Thursday O_o


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> >_________________>~~~~
> 
> he is my nightmare


I liked that pic of Yamato's wood raping Sakura though. 



CX said:


> Blender trolls are taking over??
> 
> This thread moves fast once we get to Wednesday/Thursday O_o


lol i wish blenderites were raiding this thread. Way better than long pussycat.


----------



## niyesuH (Jun 25, 2008)

what a boring chapter.. i guess Bleach has to do it this week


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2008)

ssoq s said:


> hey ya fake longcat, your spamming is so weaker lol


Is that pek?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 25, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> I liked that pic of Yamato's wood raping Sakura though.





that was gross 

perv


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 25, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> what a boring chapter.. i guess Bleach has to do it this week


srsly wtf? Week without Sauce is week of fail? Bleach sucks worse than Naruto.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

These guys have some nerdy, pathetic ambitions to be the Laughing Man of the Internet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

ssoq s said:


> of course, just wait and see


lol XD~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> srsly wtf? Week without Sauce is week of fail? Bleach sucks worse than Naruto.


Not in the past few weeks I think. Lately Bleach has caught up to Naruto!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

ssoq s said:


> of course, just wait and see


lol spoiler gai's boss.



JeanneUchiha said:


> that was gross
> 
> perv


no Yama wood is just win. 

Plus raping loli hentai >>> NF.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

This manga isn't about romantic development anyways...that's just side service for the fans >_>
And Sasuke has developed enough already...its been half a year now! Gimme Sakura >_>

And Kakashi >_>


----------



## ingmiorr (Jun 26, 2008)

CX said:


> Not in the past few weeks I think. Lately Bleach has caught up to Naruto!



Only because it was a flashback gaiden.  Now that we're back to the current timeline, I predict more suckage...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

We shall see 
I hope not though. I was planning on rereading the bleach and if it sucks again I just might reconsider.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

CX said:


> Not in the past few weeks I think. Lately Bleach has caught up to Naruto!


That's probably because it's nearing the end. The ending is always better than the lead up.



justify593 said:


> I didn't know Sasuke's character was fully developed yet, and assuming doesn't make you any less flawed than I am, Sasuke still has to develop out of his avenger shell of a man. Karin will probably end up dead before she get any time with Sasuke. You don't know whats going to happen for Sasuke this year. Were still in the dark on how he's going to pull off killing the elders.


Sasuke's year is over, Kishi is beginning to shift focus to Konoha and soon Sakura and Kakashi will get their development. Trust me, Sasuke won't shed his "avenger shell" until Naruto kicks his ass near the end. I think it's excepted by most that Sasuke won't be returning to Konoha during the actual storyline until the end. We found out how Sasuke will deal with the elders two chapters ago. He'll go to Konoha, everyone will protect the Elders, they'll use Mizugakure and maybe some other villages to fight off Konoha and Suna and Sasuke will infiltrate Konoha while all this is happening and kill the elders. 

Of course he won't succeed, but that's general plan as far as we know. Also, I don't see Kishi killing off defenseless Karin.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeanne your avatar is awesome .


----------



## Kensei (Jun 26, 2008)

CX said:


> Not in the past few weeks I think. Lately Bleach has caught up to Naruto!



Oh you won't be saying that soon when more of the spoiler comes out(or rather the translation of the new part of the spoiler by himajin) and definitely not when ichigo and his friends arrive to fight ulquiorra.

Anyway, lol at kakashi remembering 106 = 106 cm = tsunade's bust size


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

just block his images and call a mod.very simple.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess longcat never heard of Adblock.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm... It seems that there aren't really any big developments here. Just a little humor and personal development for Shikamaru and Naruto.

Also, fuck off and die long cat.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 26, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> How do you block this jackass pictures. I'm glad I wasn't eating.


Either use adblock or go to usercp-->options-->uncheck show images.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay now that the asshat is gone >__>

When will Naruto be as gar as Shodai?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Okay now that the asshat is gone >__>
> 
> When will Naruto be as gar as Shodai?



My guess is by Jesus's birthday.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Okay now that the asshat is gone >__>
> 
> When will Naruto be as gar as Shodai?


I already thought he was as gar as Shodai actually. Only in a different way!


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i am glad you liked it xD


Jeanne your avatar is awesome


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Okay now that the asshat is gone >__>
> 
> When will Naruto be as gar as Shodai?



He already is.  He just needs more pets.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> My guess is by Jesus's birthday.


6 months huh? We've waited 3 years, another 6 months can't hurt I guess. ^^

EDIT:


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

CX said:


> I already thought he was as gar as Shodai actually. Only in a different way!


I would've agreed in Part 1. Part 2 Naruto has been fail after fail.



ng0001 said:


> He already is.  He just needs more pets.


Gotta catch em all!


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

the double page the spoiler provider talked about is the movie page?or its manga related?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> I would've agreed in Part 1. Part 2 Naruto has been fail after fail.
> 
> 
> Gotta catch em all!


I am of other opinion  I see constant growth in him and part 2 has been not different for me.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

CX said:


> I am of other opinion  I see constant growth in him and part 2 has been not different for me.


Not that I haven't seen growth, I'm just not gar for him. Nothing he's done in Part 2 compares to his Part 1 self imo. Hopefully that'll change when he fights Pein.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 26, 2008)

Too bad Kishi has no sense of humor... was hoping Jiraiya wrote a bunch of random numbers just for the lulz 

He wanted people to sit around for centuries and marvel at the genius writing unbreakable code


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder if the secret to defeating Pein has something to do with Tsunade's plastic surgery jutsu ?


----------



## Cel (Jun 26, 2008)

Tsunade and her 1m long breasts.. rofl one's head could easily get lost in them.. Suffocate Pain no Jutsu!


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 26, 2008)

why doesn't pain's body come back to life and really scare those med students?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> why doesn't pain's body come back to life and really scare those med students?


Apparently only that scowling Pein has the ability to revive the other bodies.


----------



## Penance (Jun 26, 2008)

106 inch breasts...lovely...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

I really wish Jiraiya becomes one of Pein's bodies, to make the fight more dramatic. Hopefully, he attaches some sort of spikey robotic hand on it and a metal throat to make Peinraiya look really menacing.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Apparently only that scowling Pein has the ability to revive the other bodies.



really?  Says who?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> really?  Says who?


Kinda obvious when he pulled the sword out and they were all revived, then when summoning Pein leaves the scowling body and gets killed again he doesn't revive.


----------



## kainsword (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol, exactly how much did this single chapter move the plot along? It didn't!!

LOL!!

Wow the pacing gets shittier as time goes by. You'd expect that we'd learn WHAT the key was in this chapter, but evidently the whole chapter is full of bullcrap of people confused by the code! LOL! We don't need a whole chapter just to affirm the fact that the code is complex. >___>

Another week wasted. Again we make no meaningful headway into the plot.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Kinda obvious when he pulled the sword out and they were all revived, then when summoning Pein leaves the scowling body and gets killed again he doesn't revive.



I thought the Genjutsu had destroyed the summoning Pein and that one of the other three Peins  arrived late on the scene had revived them.
Anyways it's not like it matters.  It's pretty obvious that the Rinnegan allows the user to have six separate bodies, so if Pein decides to replace him he could easily do this.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

KWGoDのbrucelee said:


> why doesn't pain's body come back to life and really scare those med students?



actually thats what my prediction is.i hope he'll get revive.that will be epic .
though im not sure kishi will do something so epic.


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Jun 26, 2008)

Your prediction Vered?  I have only been saying that since the chapter MA frog took Peindara back to Konoha...


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Kinda obvious when he pulled the sword out and they were all revived, then when summoning Pein leaves the scowling body and gets killed again he doesn't revive.



*cough* Summoning Pein was inside the Toad Barrier *cough*

PS: The bodies weren't revived.  They are dead to begin with.  The swords being pulled out of the hearts (the muscle which controls the chakra system) enabled the Man in the Shadows to reestablish contact with the bodies.  Sasori set the precendent for this Art of Living Puppetry.


----------



## Jo-nov (Jun 26, 2008)

vered said:


> actually thats what my prediction is.i hope he'll get revive.that will be epic .
> though im not sure kishi will do something so epic.



Not to mention how it would make Jiriaya's plan a bit flawed since he was responsible for sending a "not-quite-dead" body of Pein right into the village.  Then again, life does suck like that sometimes.


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

vered said:


> actually thats what my prediction is.i hope he'll get revive.that will be epic .
> though im not sure kishi will do something so epic.


 Ola, only now got to read the spoilers X3

Even after waiting around for so long yesterday *sighs*

So it seems like another feel-good chapter, but at least we finally get to see Pain's body - wonder what mysteries it'll reveal


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Jun 26, 2008)

Jo-nov said:


> Not to mention how it would make Jiriaya's plan a bit flawed since he was responsible for sending a "not-quite-dead" body of Pein right into the village.  Then again, life does suck like that sometimes.



It's a good life lesson for Kishimoto to instill in his readership.  Even when you do the good deed, sometimes you still roll snakeeyes...


----------



## Ministry (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm glad they had boobs in this chapter.


----------



## nickxcore (Jun 26, 2008)

Ministry said:


> I'm glad they had boobs in this chapter.



Material for the next two weeks??


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 26, 2008)

That's kinda funny.

Instead of Pein coming to Konoha, Konoha brings Pein in without incident (under the pretense he is dead) he wakes up, slaughters the Med-Ninjas, summons a chameleon and goes invisible.

Makes capturing Naruto that much easier, and hilarious at the same time. Only hitch would be the Hyuuga spotting the chakra, but hey..


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

kainsword said:


> Lol, exactly how much did this single chapter move the plot along? It didn't!!
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


Not every chapter will move the plot you know. >__>

All this bitching is uncalled for imo. The plot has been moving forward since chapter 402 after we learned some konoha/Uchiha history, and now we're in the middle of an arc transition. Seriously, Kishi and most mangaka always do this during arc transitions or when giving character development, and no one has complained until now for some reason.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Not every chapter will move the plot you know. >__>
> 
> All this bitching is uncalled for imo. The plot has been moving forward since chapter 402 after we learned some konoha/Uchiha history, and now we're in the middle of an arc transition. Seriously, Kishi and most mangaka always do this during arc transitions or when giving character development, and no one has complained until now for some reason.



I'm not complaining that it's filler, I just don't want to see Shikamaru ever again.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

Dead on Arrival said:


> Your prediction Vered?  I have only been saying that since the chapter MA frog took Peindara back to Konoha...



sorry i didnt know
it will be the perfect way for pein to get there.be summmoned right into the heart of the village and cause massive destruction.we know what pein did to hanzou relatives,and everybody that was connected to him.pein wont have a moral probleme to cause destruction to jirayas village.
i hope kishi will do it .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm not complaining that it's filler, I just don't want to see Shikamaru ever again.


Hm, I like Shika the way he is now personally.


----------



## Seph (Jun 26, 2008)

Shikamaru is an awful awful character and he should die.

Although he won't.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 26, 2008)

I would definitely praise Kishi if summoner Pein comes back to life and kill some people while raising some hell.


----------



## Sh4r|ng4n (Jun 26, 2008)

Dear lord, another week of 100% pure boredom.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Lelouch71 said:


> I would definitely praise Kishi if summoner Pein comes back to life and kill some people while raising some hell.



This would explain why we haven't seen any Pein in like six months when he was supposed to be capturing Naruto.  He's waited for this moment.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sephiran said:


> Shikamaru is an awful awful character and he should die.
> 
> Although he won't.


Shikamaru is great! After the death of Jiraiya, he's now my 2nd favourite character after Naruto.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

Sephiran said:


> Shikamaru is an awful awful character and he should die.
> 
> Although he won't.



He won't die because Kishi loves him. Even if you jumped down from a bridge and fall on your head, nothing will change 'cause Kishi will still love him. All the characters in Naruto will die and Shika will remain. He's immortal.



Gummyvites said:


> I'm not complaining that it's filler, I just don't want to see Shikamaru ever again.



Scoop out your eyes then 'cause Shika will grace the pages of your favorite manga from here 'til the end of the story.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

i wander what if like someone said the frog  berrier disrupted the rinnegan control over the summoning body and that was the reason he stopped moving,maybe even like the swords.maybe the swords disrupted the rinnegan control and when they were pulled out the 3 bodies woke up ,without any reviving jutsu.they are all dead bodies already.even though the summoner body was hurt by the acid, his legs were still intact by what we saw and those zombies bodies dont feel any pain.there was no reason for the summoner body to die.if its indeed that way,than i expect the summoner body to wake up any moment
maybe the key to defeat them is distrupting the rinnegan control over them.
like dead zombies no matter how much they are hurt they will keep coming unless you cut their head off or shoot them in the head.


----------



## The Question (Jun 26, 2008)

The hell? I like Yamato as much as the next person, but...


----------



## Denimjo (Jun 26, 2008)

This is why I love AdBlock.

What's with the 'Kurenai WAS pregnant' translation? I assume that was a mistake.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh my, Master Chief, you post a lot here in the library. :rofl


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

It appears Long Cat's back 

And he's using Master Cheif's username  
Son of a bitch.


----------



## freetgy (Jun 26, 2008)

ignorelist is pretty useful these days


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

freetgy said:


> ignorelist is pretty useful these days



Indeed it is


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

This guy really has no life. 

I want Zombie Pein


----------



## ingmiorr (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder why, in the spoiler, Shikamaru referred to Asuma without the -sensei?  Is this normal when a person's dead?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally, something's being done! Maybe we can get back to talking about more important things, like Tsunade's cup size now. lol


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, now that that's over, summoning Pein gonna make some hell in the coming chapters or so I hope.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

ingmiorr said:


> I wonder why, in the spoiler, Shikamaru referred to Asuma without the -sensei?  Is this normal when a person's dead?


Quick translation error?


----------



## mocnowidno (Jun 26, 2008)

so with two new characters there is one question - when Team Gai will appear ?


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 26, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> That's kinda funny.
> 
> Instead of Pein coming to Konoha, Konoha brings Pein in without incident (under the pretense he is dead) he wakes up, slaughters the Med-Ninjas, summons a chameleon and goes invisible.
> 
> Makes capturing Naruto that much easier, and hilarious at the same time. Only hitch would be the Hyuuga spotting the chakra, but hey..



Troy horse anyone?

That´s exactly what I think it´s gonna happen. It will make Konoha look uber stupid. Thanks for put it down in words.


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

mocnowidno said:


> so with two new characters there is one question - when Team Gai will appear ?



When Operation "Crush Konoha" is initiated.


----------



## Purble Place (Jun 26, 2008)

I really can't stand these "transition" to the next arc chapters. They are so darn boring imo.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

In the next chapt what things naruto doing? shika told him. Perhaps he help to decifrate the code.


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm curious about the Summoner Pain's body. His torso seems to be completely littered with those piercings, it almost looks like a somekind of disease.


----------



## DELAHK (Jun 26, 2008)

Grimmie said:


> I'm curious about the Summoner Pain's body. His torso seems to be completely littered with those piercings, it almost looks like a somekind of disease.



I always thought that Rinnegan is some kind of curse, that consumes your body (Like the cursed seal) and is used in dead bodies (besides the body of the user). It is the "reincarnation eye" isn?t it?

I think that summoning pain is in Konoha like greeks where hidden in the troyan horse, and will awake eventually.


----------



## jirochimaru (Jun 26, 2008)

NaRUTO seems too whiny if you ask me.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 26, 2008)

Ichiurto said:


> That's kinda funny.
> 
> Instead of Pein coming to Konoha, Konoha brings Pein in without incident (under the pretense he is dead) he wakes up, slaughters the Med-Ninjas, summons a chameleon and goes invisible.
> 
> Makes capturing Naruto that much easier, and hilarious at the same time. Only hitch would be the Hyuuga spotting the chakra, but hey..



Do       want!


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 26, 2008)

Can Summoning Pain summon some clothes?


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

jirochimaru said:


> NaRUTO seems too whiny if you ask me.



He barely said anything this chapter.


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Jun 26, 2008)

He is intact (so goes that little chestnut about missing his legs)!  LOL, I was so right...Zombie Pein needs to feed!!!


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

Dead on Arrival said:


> He is intact (so goes that little chestnut about missing his legs)!  LOL, I was so right...Zombie Pein needs to feed!!!



HELL YES!


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Can Summoning Pain summon some clothes?



well he can just summon the other bodies that may have with them a cloak .especially if pein waited especially for this to happen.
i guess we'll have to wait for next chapter to see where its all going.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

Next chapter should be pretty exciting


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

kyuWhen Naruto met Pain for you he contein himself or go on rampage and kill everyone.... i hope the second because he didn't use kyuubi cloack from chapt 329 and I want KYUUBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> When Naruto met Pain for you he contin himself or go on rampage and kill everyone.... ihpe this because he didn't use kyuubi cloack from chapt 329 and I want KYUUBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



That is barely coherent, but who cares...Zombie Pein needs to feed!


----------



## Dead on Arrival (Jun 26, 2008)

vered said:


> well he can just summon the other bodies that may have with them a cloak .especially if pein waited especially for this to happen.
> i guess we'll have to wait for next chapter to see where its all going.



Prediction:  Next time we see that room, blood and dead bodies everywhere!!!


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

jirochimaru said:


> NaRUTO seems too whiny if you ask me.


 Jeez, if Naruto isn't wining enough, he's wining to little WTF.  The guy just lost his sensei, and unlike Shikamaru and Asuma, Naruto was as close to Jiraiya as one would be to a grandfather.

It was just Jiraiya and Naruto for 2 and a half years.  

You can't compare that type of relationship to a normal Sensei-student relationship, geez.



CX said:


> Next chapter should be pretty exciting


 That is about the best thing about this chapter.  It's a prelude to great things to come


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2008)

jirochimaru said:


> NaRUTO seems too whiny if you ask me.


Ever lost a parent?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 26, 2008)

What's with all the Shikamaru hate lately? I never knew he was that unliked. :S


----------



## Miraizou (Jun 26, 2008)

The Major said:


> Jeez, if Naruto isn't wining enough, he's wining to little WTF.  The guy just lost his sensei, and unlike Shikamaru and Asuma, Naruto was as close to Jiraiya as one would be to a grandfather.
> 
> It was just Jiraiya and Naruto for 2 and a half years.



All alone. Together.


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> What's with all the Shikamaru hate lately? I never knew he was that unliked. :S


 Where? Where?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 26, 2008)

CX said:


> Ever lost a parent?



i can relate to naruto in this instance, I have lost a godfather, a grandfather, an uncle and a friend.


----------



## GsG (Jun 26, 2008)

Transition chapter with characters who are going to have to adjust to new responsibilites to be able to deal with future events.


----------



## Veritas17 (Jun 26, 2008)

This chapter is made of win.  Damn people, let the story aspect of the manga develop more before getting all wayward.

I do predict though... summoning Pein is going to bring all the other him's to him, and then we will have... peace.


----------



## Trent (Jun 26, 2008)

Penance said:


> 106 inch breasts...lovely...



Not inches, centimeters...  

That's still a LOT for a woman that's not morbidly obese!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 26, 2008)

man, without sasuke it's gonna be boring chapter. 
adding new character is a good idea, love affairs are always nice to see.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 26, 2008)

The Major said:


> Where? Where?



Since the last chapter. There's been quite a number of posts with comments like 'Shikamaru again?' 'Shikamaru is Kishi's 2nd lover' 'Shikamaru always pops out of nowhere to save the plot', etc. I don't get whats wrong with Kishi using Shikamaru.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 26, 2008)

i wondered how the j-man managed to estimate it ... and he even told kakashi it was 106cm!


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> What's with all the Shikamaru hate lately? I never knew he was that unliked. :S



Sorrunded by women tends to raise ire 



Silent-nater said:


> i wondered how the j-man managed to estimate it ... and he even told kakashi it was 106cm!



Yes i say future Close ups to verify


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Can Summoning Pain summon some clothes?



why would he need them?


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jun 26, 2008)

Silent-nater said:


> i wondered how the j-man managed to estimate it ... and he even told kakashi it was 106cm!



He touched Tsunade's boobs while she was sleeping 
To back IT, I think vered's prediction is overall good, but I doubt Kishimoto will make Fuuma Pein awake... after all, Jiraiya would've realized his mistake after discovering Pain's true nature. Besides, it seems like one of Pein's bodies resurrected the 3 dead bodies.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

kyuWhen chapters go out? tomorrow morning or evening?


----------



## Gary (Jun 26, 2008)

The Major said:


> Where? Where?



same where 



Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> kyuWhen chapters go out? tomorrow morning or evening?



in  about 18 hours


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes we see Fuuma Pein

Is it me or did one of the code people look like Sasuke with a pony tail


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Since the last chapter. There's been quite a number of posts with comments like 'Shikamaru again?' 'Shikamaru is Kishi's 2nd lover' 'Shikamaru always pops out of nowhere to save the plot', etc. I don't get whats wrong with Kishi using Shikamaru.


 It's just a typical reaction. 

We've had a lot of action, with Akatsuki, Sasuke and Naruto for a while now. 

So much so, that some are having withdrawl symptoms from the lack of pwnage, so they are just lashing out at the next best thing.  

Nothing new, really. 



T-Rex said:


> why would he need them?


 No clothes.  I've been waiting for someone to show skin for a while now 



Gary said:


> same where


 Shikamaru fan's unite!!


----------



## ingmiorr (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish Temari would visit Konoha more often.


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yes we see Fuuma Pein
> 
> Is it me or did one of the code people look like Sasuke with a pony tail



Yes, the spotlight will finally burn brightly upon Pein once again


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> He touched Tsunade's boobs while she was sleeping
> To back IT, I think vered's prediction is overall good, but I doubt Kishimoto will make Fuuma Pein awake... after all, Jiraiya would've realized his mistake after discovering Pain's true nature. Besides, it seems like one of Pein's bodies resurrected the 3 dead bodies.



read my post in my sig


----------



## Sasha2999 (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yes we see Fuuma Pein
> 
> Is it me or did one of the code people look like Sasuke with a pony tail


That's exactly what I thought when I first looked at the scans. I was like Sasuke, what's with the hair?! :WOW


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

yea,the code guy looks exectly like sasuke with another hair.too bad he is a foder.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

the ponytail guy looks more like Sai to me ?


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

hmm i thought fuuma pein's lower body corroded in the frog's dimension, here it is shown he still have them.


----------



## LoT (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> the ponytail guy looks more like Sai to me ?



Ohh .. my .. god .. Konohamaru went to far O__O
Do you remember his gay-Jutsu he used against Sakura?! Could it be he really had smex with himself and he got pregnant after using it ... 
And that is the child?!

It should be a KinJutsu from now on!


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

lol Sasusai offspring. interesting possibilities.



S.O.T.R.S said:


> hmm i thought fuuma pein's lower body corroded in the frog's dimension, here it is shown he still have them.



His legs were burned by the acid, but not completely corroded.

Which is why I'm finding this body's "death" more and more suspicious ? he had taken a frigging gigantic sword in the stomach before that, and had revived like nothing.

This seems to suggest Pain's bodies need another alive one to revive them; maybe only one has that ability, or maybe any body can revive any other, that remains to see.

That, or Fuuma Pain wakes up in the next chapter


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

ShikamaruxTemari lovers were crushed



Klue516 said:


> Yes, the spotlight will finally burn brightly upon Pein once again



Just as planned



vered said:


> yea,the code guy looks exectly like sasuke with another hair.too bad he is a foder.



Perhaps he is Sasuke's twin brother?

That or Mikoto was a cheatin bitch



S.O.T.R.S said:


> hmm i thought fuuma pein's lower body corroded in the frog's dimension, here it is shown he still have them.



Of course he has them he is a God


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> lol Sasusai offspring. interesting possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



second option sounds better
i was also very surprised to see his legs intact.we all thought half of his body was long gone.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Mat®icha said:


> man, without sasuke it's gonna be boring chapter.
> adding new character is a good idea, love affairs are always nice to see.


Sasuke has to be the most boring character evah. The year he led the story, consdiently, has been the most boring year of Naruto up until the last couple of chapters. And yes, I'm counting 2007 as well.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

After Naruto leaves will Kakashi's time begin?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> After Naruto leaves will Kakashi's time begin?


It'll probably be after Sakura gets her time. I still don't know what Kishi could really have Kakashi do without Naruto.


----------



## LoT (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> It'll probably be after Sakura gets her time. I still don't know what Kishi could really have Kakashi do without Naruto.



Train Sakura?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

What are you guys on that Fodder is a Girl!

Fuuma Pein awakening and attacking Konoha thats plausable Kishi likes coping and if you gotta copy Terminator is one to pick


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> It'll probably be after Sakura gets her time. I still don't know what Kishi could really have Kakashi do without Naruto.



Kakashi could show us why he is a Hokage candidate.



LoT said:


> Train Sakura?



Probably, anyone trained by him becomes strong and *useful*.

I predict that for Sakura's event.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 26, 2008)

It'd be awesome if Naruto went to train off-screen and missed the Taka+Akatsuki vs Konoha, then came back all matured etc and saw the great damage that was done.

Then berserk mode on.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Who is this blond chick.
Where is Temari 

Of all people to make Naruto feel a little better... I'd completely forgotten about Shikamaru and Asuma. 

It looks like a good chapter nonetheless... just moving things along...


----------



## LoT (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kakashi could show us why he is a Hokage candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and she is the only one of team 7 who never got a personal training from kakashi


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> It'd be awesome if Naruto went to train off-screen and missed the Taka+Akatsuki vs Konoha, then came back all matured etc and saw the great damage that was done.
> 
> Then berserk mode on.



His training will be on screen like the rest.



ironblade_x1 said:


> Who is this blond chick.



Shikamaru's bitch



> Where is Temari



Banging people her age



> Of all people to make Naruto feel a little better... I'd completely forgotten about Shikamaru and Asuma.



Same here.



> It looks like a good chapter nonetheless... just moving things along...



Guess so.



LoT said:


> and she is the only one of team 7 who never got a personal training from kakashi



She probably will, the only way I see her being a strong female ninja is if she trains with Kakashi.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

how did I not think about that? Kakashi training Sakura would be awesome.
Remember, he was the first one to introduce her to genjutsu, and it was hinted several times that Sakura would gain anti-genjutsu abilities at some point.



vered said:


> second option sounds better


I think it's about 50/50 at this point.

Second option would be awesome, but I still like the first one better because I want Jiraiya-Pain to happen. 

That being said, Summoner Pain had one of the coolest design in the series, and I definitely wouldn't object to seeing him revived.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

People gotta to know no matter what happens with Kakashi people will always bash him


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> People gotta to know no matter what happens with Kakashi people will always bash him



What are you on about, other then the GB and people from the anti Kakashi FC no one bashes him


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

LoT said:


> Train Sakura?


I don't think Kakashi is suitable for teaching someone with Sakura's fighting style.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Kakashi could show us why he is a Hokage candidate.


Yea, but who would he fight and why?



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What are you on about, other then the GB and people from the anti Kakashi FC no one bashes him


Kakashi is next on the GB hit-list. All other shit level characters besides Sasuke are dead.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What are you on about, other then the GB and people from the anti Kakashi FC no one bashes him



You weren't here when Nif was around kakashi used to get so badly bashed it weren't funny ofcourse that could have been just to piss off Nif


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> His training will be on screen like the rest.



Actually it'd be better if it were off-screen, but we won't know till Kishi tries.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> how did I not think about that? Kakashi training Sakura would be awesome.
> Remember, he was the first one to introduce her to genjutsu, and it was hinted several times that Sakura would gain anti-genjutsu abilities at some point.
> 
> 
> ...



yea .he also didnt go after jirayas body and let it drown.next chapter we'll find out.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Yea, but who would he fight and why?



He'll fight anyone who relates to his big event.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jun 26, 2008)

Kakashi did show Sakura how to dispell genjutsu during part 1 apparently (the pre-chuunin exam assessment and at the chuunin exams), but I doubt that was much of training session. Kakashi can use genjutsu, since he used one against Zabuza and he could give some tips to Sakura even if it isn't really a focal point of his fighting style and relies upon the Sharingan. Kakashi didn't know how to manipulate wind or fuse rasengan with an element, but still knew enough to give instructions to Naruto and I'm not sure if Kurenai would be able to help Sakura out much if she just had her baby. So yeah, I think he could help her out if they both aren't really busy.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

I never thought about it, but Sakura is the "priest" type  
she has healing, and soon will have dispelling.


----------



## ouroborus (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> the ponytail guy looks more like Sai to me ?



Well considering Sai looks like Sasuke.  

I do find it strange.  Kishi has already not once but twice to have characters who resemble each other turn out to be related (Naruto and Yondaime; Asuma and Sarutobi).  So is he really this much of a Sasuketard that he can't make unique looking characters who don't look like one of the main characters or is he secretly placing in (another) previously unknown Uchiha?

It's hard for Sasuke to rebuild the clan by himself unless he impregnates every girl in Konoha, but if it turned out there were other child survivors...

Well maybe Kishimoto is up to something with this new medical nin (and Sai).


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh, i wish i could Hiraishin into next week. I want to know the secret that is Pein


----------



## zahid (Jun 26, 2008)

jiraiyas corpse hasnt been found if its taken by pain as his 6th in place of the one jiraiya mailed to konoha 
what if jiraiya with rinnegan used by pain appears in a fight with naruto just like sandaime oro fight where oro summoned his(sandaimes) teachers to fight against him


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Ugh, i wish i could Hiraishin into next week. I want to know the secret that is Pein


 Pain-sama pek

I can't wait.  I just sincerely hope Kishi shares some of the information they gain, from the autopsy, with us soon.  Instead of giving it to us in flashbacks later on.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> I never thought about it, but Sakura is the "priest" type
> she has healing, and soon will have dispelling.



She can already dispell genjutsu, like when she dispelled Kabuto's genjutsu and also just before the chuunin exams team 7 had a prelim exam where she realised that she was in a genjutsu and dispelled it. Shikamaru can also dispell genjutsus.

Sakura doesn't know how to use genjutsus though. 

I would say her Smashy Smashy is anything but priestly, in fact quite brutal, as suggested by Naruto and Kakashi during the 2nd bell test.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 26, 2008)

shikamaru is a pimp


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> shikamaru is a pimp



A damn lazy one


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

~Mamoru~ said:


> She can already dispell genjutsu, like when she dispelled Kabuto's genjutsu and also just before the chuunin exams team 7 had a prelim exam where she realised that she was in a genjutsu and dispelled it. Shikamaru can also dispell genjutsus.
> 
> Sakura doesn't know how to use genjutsus though.
> 
> I would say her Smashy Smashy is anything but priestly, in fact quite brutal, as suggested by Naruto and Kakashi during the 2nd bell test.



Yeah, but she needs to become an expert in it. It was said that what will make her greater than Tsunade is that she also is a genjutsu-type.


hmm, oh well, let's say she's a berserk priest. multiclass ftw


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 26, 2008)

The Major said:


> Pain-sama pek
> 
> I can't wait.  I just sincerely hope Kishi shares some of the information they gain, from the autopsy, with us soon.  Instead of giving it to us in flashbacks later on.



I don't think we will get to know his secret next chapter... it will take some time.



T-Rex said:


> Yeah, but she needs to become an expert in it. It was said that what will make her greater than Tsunade is that she also is a genjutsu-type.
> 
> 
> hmm, oh well, let's say she's a berserk priest. multiclass ftw



She also needs boobs


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> I don't think we will get to know his secret next chapter... it will take some time.



For your sake, you better hope we learn it next chapter


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 26, 2008)

I totally should have looked at the spoiler thread yesterday if I knew it was going to be so entertaining. xD I like the dorky girl who blushes at Shikamaru. Characters with silly glasses always entertain me. Love her hair. I lol'ed really hard at the bust size thing though. Oh how I love Jiraiya.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Jiariya is awesome like that i mean how many of his students are freaks


----------



## LoT (Jun 26, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> I don't think we will get to know his secret next chapter... it will take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> She also needs boobs


Another Timeskip or a plastic surgery confirmed!


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Jiraiya should win teacher of the Millennium award, I mean loom at him, he teaches Nagato someone who is undefeated, he teaches Minato the greatest ninja from Konoha  and now Naruto who will defeat Pein and Madara!!!


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Off any topic i third the more boobs comment


----------



## apiah (Jun 26, 2008)

i just hope sakura dies...Please kishi just do that one thing and u will make up for the let down of shippuden!!!!


----------



## zahid (Jun 26, 2008)

i think it was just a joke (about the 106cm thing) or else jiraya has implanted something there


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

♠ Nagato ♠ said:


> I don't think we will get to know his secret next chapter... it will take some time.


 That's why I said soon. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Jiraiya should win teacher of the Millennium award, I mean loom at him, he teaches Nagato someone who is undefeated, he teaches Minato the greatest ninja from Konoha  and now Naruto who will defeat Pein and Madara!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

zahid said:


> i think it was just a joke (about the 106cm thing) or else jiraya has implanted something there


106 might refer to the 106th day of Naruto's training (if they kept track of days).


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

It will be bookpages, like everyone is expecting.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea I know. I'd just rather Kishi surprise us,


----------



## Chills Here (Jun 26, 2008)

I predict that a lot of us are already, or will be waiting for next weeks chapter, before this one comes out.


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> It will be bookpages, like everyone is expecting.



awesome pein set!!pek!!whos the artist?


----------



## Toproq (Jun 26, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I just hope Naruto becomes more like Jiraiyah than his dad.



I think thats a given... and probably not in a good way.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn I want to see whether or not Fuuma Pein is a skeleton.



Toproq said:


> I think thats a given... and probably not in a good way.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 26, 2008)

promisepoint said:


> What a boring chapter, and without Sasuke to excite me. Lame.




Shut it Jizz.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 26, 2008)

LOl why does every new account that seems to be a Sasuke fan have to Jizz people? People are paranoid.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> LOl why does every new account that seems to be a Sasuke fan have to Jizz people? People are paranoid.


Because there isn't a single Sasuketard on this forum that obssess with Sasuke. Most new users are more humble since they are new. Plus it easy to tell the person is a Jizz dupe.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> LOl why does every new account that seems to be a Sasuke fan have to Jizz people? People are paranoid.


Stfu, Jizz.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> It will be bookpages, like everyone is expecting.


1 to 10000.
You think Jiraiya - dying, would recall page's numbers from one of thousand his books? Which reminds me - how strange his message is, he had only few seconds, and could barely move, yet he wrote commas


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> 1 to 10000.
> You think Jiraiya - dying, would recall page's numbers from one of thousand his books? Which reminds me - how strange his message is, he had only few seconds, and could barely move, yet he wrote commas



Jiraiya is superhuman


----------



## Juli (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Jiraiya should win teacher of the Millennium award, I mean loom at him, he teaches Nagato someone who is undefeated, he teaches Minato the greatest ninja from Konoha  and now Naruto who will defeat Pein and Madara!!!



QFT..

Damn..I want more pics..at least a close shot on Peindara..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Jiraiya is superhuman


Mere human cannot be so perverted 

I was thinking - what a surprise would it be, if that Shiho will actualy... appear for the second time in this manga


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Jizz is the premiere Sasutard like TPN is the resident Sakuratard i'm not sure who the Narutard is probably Darkhope


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Jizz is the premiere Sasutard like TPN is the resident Sakuratard *i'm not sure who the Narutard is probably Darkhope*


Kyuubi Naruto and Harlita.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

Uchiha = LOTU
BYUKUGAM = Ando


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Kyuubi Naruto and Harlita.



Harlita has been inactive too long imo


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Jizz is the premiere Sasutard like TPN is the resident Sakuratard i'm not sure who the Narutard is probably Darkhope


Why ackwell not in the list


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 26, 2008)

This chapter looks like a waste of time. Kishi needs to stop stalling.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Why ackwell not in the list



He is an Oro-tard


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

Jizz is not a fan but a troll.

and *I* am the biggest Narutard and Paintard


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Why ackwell not in the list




Ackwell transcends Fandoms 



T-Rex said:


> Jizz is not a fan but a troll.
> 
> and *I* am the biggest Narutard and Paintard



I don't know there are some famous tards that would contest you like Rikkidou





Perverted King said:


> This chapter looks like a waste of time. Kishi needs to stop stalling.



hey don't knock these chapters they are neccesserey for arcs just like before jiraiya set off against Pein


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> 1 to 10000.
> You think Jiraiya - dying, would recall page's numbers from one of thousand his books? Which reminds me - how strange his message is, he had only few seconds, and could barely move, yet he wrote commas



He had to write commas to separate the numbers.

Otherwise, people wouldn't know if the number 106 was 106, 10 and 6, or 1 and 06. With commas, there's no question as to where the numbers separate, you dig?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Jizz is not a fan but a troll.
> 
> and *I* am the biggest Narutard and Paintard



Being a paintard don't that automatically make you a nagatotard (he will appear)/rikudo anything rinnegan really.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Jun 26, 2008)

pain is so coo.

btw fuuma pain will awaken, summon the rest of the pain rikudou, destroy konoha before hawk/madara + kisame arrive, steal naruto, and then naruto's next training arc will develop with naruto in pain's jail honing his own skills and perfecting "that" jutsu.  at the final showdown, even after "that" jutsu, pain will still prove to be too much at which point naruto's rage, sadness, courage, and hope will all combine to give him full control of KB9 and he shall save the day.

remember, you heard it first here.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

B.o.t.i said:


> Being a paintard don't that automatically make you a nagatotard (he will appear)/rikudo anything rinnegan really.



Not really, I'm a paintard and narutard and I think nagato is long dead but I do think Rikudou will make an appearance.


----------



## Woozie (Jun 26, 2008)

Seriously what the fuck is Kishi doing introducing Shikamaru again.

And *oh suprisingly* we are back to noghting happening the second he appears.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Woozie said:


> Seriously what the fuck is Kishi doing introducing Shikamaru again.
> 
> And *oh suprisingly* we are back to noghting happening the second he appears.



What are you talking about?  He gave Naruto a lecture and he has girls tailing him.


----------



## Fay (Jun 26, 2008)

hmm..just read the chapter.

My predictions that came true: more naruto, more shikamaru and a pairing moment
My prediction that didn't come true: more sakura

I like that Shikamaru has gotten the most (?) screentime this chapter. This tells me a lot about certain things.
I believe that he'll play a big role in upcoming arc(s), I think Kishi has hyped him up for a reason afterall.
Kishi is copying himself though, a fangirl with glasses? Now where did I see that again?

The shika-part and the fangirl-part are the only parts that seem enjoyable to me though.

I predicted that either this chapter or next chapter will be the beginning of a new fight. If I'm right and next chapter is indeed the beginning of a new fight, than I'm eager to find out who will be the one to fight next.

Funny thing: Last week someone made a thread about 'which girl is going to comfort naruto?'. Apparently it isn't a girl, but Shika instead. Funny as I find that, it does make me wonder why Kishi choose not to develop a pairing many on this forum expect to happen instead...Upcoming chapters will tell us more.

On another note: In 2006 jump festa Kishi promised us characters that weren't used in 2007 afterall. Could this be the same with sakura and/or Kakashi?


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't get what these girls seem to like about Shikamaru.

There are much better men to go after in Konoha currently.


----------



## Fay (Jun 26, 2008)

omit said:


> Shikamaru is stealing Sasuke's gig. Not only did he tell Naruto to grow up when they first met, he also had girls on his dick after he left the village.



Funny, I forgot about that. Yes it does seem that Kishi is making Shika the new Sasuke. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Wait did Fuuma Pein get back his skin and legs?!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> I don't get what these girls seem to like about Shikamaru.
> 
> There are much better men to go after in Konoha currently.


Shika has that calm cool thing going for him I guess. plus he has a ponytail and wears earrings. I hear girls like gais who aren't afraid to show their feminine side.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wait did Fuuma Pein get back his skin and legs?!



Yep, looks like Kishi decided to have him try to capture Naruto to explain Pein's absence for not capturing him.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Yep, looks like Kishi decided to have him try to capture Naruto to explain Pein's absence for not capturing him.



Ahh, shit I can imagine what will happen once the medical team leave the room


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Ahh, shit I can imagine what will happen once the medical team leave the room



I can imagine the end of the next chapter, where Fuuma Pein opens his eyes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> He had to write commas to separate the numbers.
> 
> Otherwise, people wouldn't know if the number 106 was 106, 10 and 6, or 1 and 06. With commas, there's no question as to where the numbers separate, you dig?


And, of course, in big hurry and no powers left - to write them vertically, instead of separating each number with nice and accurate commas is too big deal...


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Shika has that calm cool thing going for him I guess. plus he has a ponytail and wears earrings. I hear girls like gais who aren't afraid to show their feminine side.



I'm all for 'feminine side', but not him.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jun 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> And, of course, in big hurry and no powers left - to write them vertically, instead of separating each number with nice and accurate commas is too big deal...



*shrugs* On the other hand, he didn't have time to go through the various ways of writing down a bunch of numbers and decide which way would be the most efficient. He just went with the first way he could think of.

You're kinda reaching, here.


----------



## Fay (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I can imagine the end of the next chapter, where Fuuma Pein opens his eyes.



Hmm...it does look like the Pein fight is coming up next. Most likely naruto doesn't have to train at all, with Itachi's power and the key.


----------



## Seph (Jun 26, 2008)

Shikamaru is a pretty awful character.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I can imagine the end of the next chapter, where Fuuma Pein opens his eyes.



I can imagine him summoning the rest of the group


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Hmm...it does look like the Pein fight is coming up next. Most likely naruto doesn't have to train at all, with Itachi's power and the key.



He will have to train especially if he must master Kyuubi and some jutsu.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> I'm all for 'feminine side', but not him.


Seems like a lot of people are hating on Shika for some reason.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Master Chief said:


> Seems like a lot of people are hating on Shika for some reason.



Probably because their favorite side characters aren't getting the amount of screen time as Shikamaru.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> It'd be awesome if Naruto went to train off-screen and missed the Taka+Akatsuki vs Konoha, then came back all matured etc and saw the great damage that was done.
> 
> Then berserk mode on.


YEAH I WANT A BEAUTIFUL AND VIOLENT NARUTO BERSEKER


----------



## LucBu (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah. I agree.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Hmm...it does look like the Pein fight is coming up next. Most likely naruto doesn't have to train at all, with Itachi's power and the key.



Naruto is way below Pein's level.  He is going to have to train as much as possible in order to have the ability to kill him.  Let's not forget that Pein beat Jiraiya without using any Ninjutsu.  Also the key requires him to train in order to master the Jutsu that his father left him.  If Fuuma Pein is indeed alive, I see this going two ways.  Either this results in a Failed attempt, or Naruto gets captured and the Bijuu is extracted from him.  Seeing how the key requires him to have the bijuu I suspect this will be a failed attempt.  Anyways, we would probably get to see Pein and Naruto's first confrontation.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I can imagine the end of the next chapter, where Fuuma Pein opens his eyes.


 IF THIS HAPPEN NARUTO IS IN SHIT. ACTUALLY WITHOUT KYUUBI POWER HE DIIN'T BEAT PAINkyu


----------



## Jesus (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Naruto is way below Pein's level.  He is going to have to train as much as possible in order to have the ability to kill him.  Let's not forget that Pein beat Jiraiya without using any Ninjutsu.  Also the key requires him to train in order to master the Jutsu that his father left him.  If Fuuma Pein is indeed alive, I see this going two ways.  Either this results in a Failed attempt, or Naruto gets captured and the Bijuu is extracted from him.  Seeing how the key requires him to have the bijuu I suspect this will be a failed attempt.  Anyways, we would probably get to see Pein and Naruto's first confrontation.



Naruto can also get captured without having the Kyuubi extracted from him, seeing how the Kyuubi has to be sealed last.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> IF THIS HAPPEN NARUTO IS IN SHIT. ACTUALLY WITHOUT KYUUBI POWER HE DIIN'T BEAT PAINkyu



I just want to see if Pein as any sort of relationship to Naruto.


----------



## Fay (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Naruto is way below Pein's level.  He is going to have to train as much as possible in order to have the ability to kill him.  Let's not forget that Pein beat Jiraiya without using any Ninjutsu.  Also the key requires him to train in order to master the Jutsu that his father left him.  If Fuuma Pein is indeed alive, I see this going two ways.  Either this results in a Failed attempt, or Naruto gets captured and the Bijuu is extracted from him.  Seeing how the key requires him to have the bijuu I suspect this will be a failed attempt.  Anyways, we would probably get to see Pein and Naruto's first confrontation.



I know that he is/was way below Pein's level. I just think that the key+Itachi's power will most likely make him strong enough to fight the higher villains, without any training. 
It's just my opinion though*shrugs*.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

T-Rex said:


> Naruto can also get captured without having the Kyuubi extracted from him, seeing how the Kyuubi has to be sealed last.



True, but that would require him to escape so he can master that Jutsu.  It should be pretty interesting to see were Kishi will try to take all of this.  It seems very unlikely for example that Pein is just going to sit around waiting for Naruto to get strong enough to kill him.  Pein is quite intelligent, so whatever he decides to do should surprise us.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> *shrugs* On the other hand, he didn't have time to go through the various ways of writing down a bunch of numbers and decide which way would be the most efficient. He just went with the first way he could think of.
> 
> You're kinda reaching, here.


And why would Japanese - who, in most cases, write text vertically decide to use horizontal style, and with commas to add 

Well, anyway - I hope we'll deal with that code soon. It's so boring - we know that's the code, we know it's a message, we know what it concerns - why must we spent chapters on characters decipher it, not seeing and guesing on obvious things like dumbheads. Curse you shounen


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> I know that he is/was way below Pein's level. I just think that the key+Itachi's power will most likely make him strong enough to fight the higher villains, without any training.
> It's just my opinion though*shrugs*.



I understand what you mean, but the Key requires him to train in order for him to be able to use that power.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I just want to see if Pein as any sort of relationship to Naruto.



Me too, after all he apparently got emotional when he was told to capture Naruto. 



Sandaime said:


> I know that he is/was way below Pein's level. I just think that the key+Itachi's power will most likely make him strong enough to fight the higher villains, without any training.



He needs those power ups you mentioned plus some extras to fight higher villains like Pein and Uchiha Madara.



> It's just my opinion though



Fair enough.



> *shrugs*.


----------



## Daryoon (Jun 26, 2008)

Akatsuki are going to capture Naruto. It's inevitable. He'll survive the extraction because of some deus ex machina or another. Also, they can't do much with him until Sasuke captures the 8-tails. Therefore, he can learn from the frogs while Akatsuki hold him captive. Creative use of kage bushin can let him remain captive, but be elsewhere at the same time after all.

I still think Pain is too much of an opportunity for the other teams. Each body having a specific power, and therefore a specific weakness, and all these groups with specific teamwork tactics - it's way too good an opportunity to waste!

Plus there's this whole thing about everyone coming together to save Naruto. All these people he has managed to change, coming to his rescue. Of course it will have to be the new generation, led by Sakura, rebelling against their elders. It fits in perfectly with the story.

Naruto already has Sasuke and Madara ahead to battle. Giving him Pain as well is too much, even for the main character.

And there really isn't any time left for a training arc.


----------



## Fay (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I understand what you mean, but the Key requires him to train in order for him to be able to use that power.



Where was it said that he had to train in order to use the key-power?


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> And why would Japanese - who, in most cases, write text vertically decide to use horizontal style, and with commas to add
> 
> Well, anyway - I hope we'll deal with that code soon. It's so boring - we know that's the code, we know it's a message, we know what it concerns - why must we spent chapters on characters decipher it, not seeing obvious things like dumbheads. Curse you shounen



well, not much of a code if it can be solved in half a chapter eh? 

plus using this method increases the anticipation, though on occasions it kills the buzz too.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Naruto is way below Pein's level.  He is going to have to train as much as possible in order to have the ability to kill him.  Let's not forget that Pein beat Jiraiya without using any Ninjutsu.  Also the key requires him to train in order to master the Jutsu that his father left him.  If Fuuma Pein is indeed alive, I see this going two ways.  Either this results in a Failed attempt, or Naruto gets captured and the Bijuu is extracted from him.  Seeing how the key requires him to have the bijuu I suspect this will be a failed attempt.  Anyways, we would probably get to see Pein and Naruto's first confrontation.


I QUOTE WITH THE FAILED ATTEMPT. WITH THIS NARUTO LEARN THAT IF HE WANT BEAT PAIN HE NEED TO BECOME MORE MATURE AND WELL MORE COOL LIKE HIS FATHER


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> well, not much of a code if it can be solved in half a chapter eh?
> 
> plus using this method increases the anticipation, though on occasions it kills the buzz too.


How's that anticipating - if you know what's that about? 

It's the same with Itachi's last words. Who actually waited for something interesting?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I just want to see if Pein as any sort of relationship to Naruto.


YOU THINK THE THEORY THIER ARE FAMILY RELATIONSHIP? I HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT.IF THIS IS TRUE IS VERY COOL


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 26, 2008)

Granny Tsunade bustsize is 106 CM
Shikamaru hopefully to see Temari again


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> How's that anticipating - if you know what's that about?
> 
> It's the same with Itachi's last words. Who actually waited for something interesting?



but we don't. If it is pein's weakness, we dont know about it yet, if it others we also don't know about it. For all we know it could be one from the joke thread about the code on papa frog's back last week


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Where was it said that he had to train in order to use the key-power?



So Naruto doesn't have to train to use a jutsu according to you, interesting?


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> Akatsuki are going to capture Naruto. It's inevitable. He'll survive the extraction because of some deus ex machina or another. Also, they can't do much with him until Sasuke captures the 8-tails. Therefore, he can learn from the frogs while Akatsuki hold him captive. Creative use of kage bushin can let him remain captive, but be elsewhere at the same time after all.
> 
> I still think Pain is too much of an opportunity for the other teams. Each body having a specific power, and therefore a specific weakness, and all these groups with specific teamwork tactics - it's way too good an opportunity to waste!
> 
> ...



The whole prophecy thing has guaranteed the Pein vs Naruto fight not to mention that Pein killed Jiraiya and that Jiraiya sent info back to Naruto so he could prepare for him.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> The whole prophecy thing has guaranteed the Pein vs Naruto fight not to mention that Pein killed Jiraiya and that Jiraiya sent info back to Naruto so he could prepare for him.



naruto fighting 6 bodies pein is far too long a single fight(and I am willing to think the real fight starts when nagata is revealed), it would be better for entertainment's sake the 6 of them are to fight different konoha teams. Although that would mean that individually they are weaker than chuunins


----------



## Nara*Shikamaru (Jun 26, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm not complaining that it's filler, I just don't want to see Shikamaru ever again.



  Why do people have such a big problem with Shikamaru?  He's obviously one of the more important characters in the series and will play a huge role in Konoha.  He's Kishi in disguise.

Kishimoto is to Shikamaru as Kevin Smith is to Silent Bob, in my opinion


----------



## Daryoon (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> The whole prophecy thing has guaranteed the Pein vs Naruto fight not to mention that Pein killed Jiraiya and that Jiraiya sent info back to Naruto so he could prepare for him.



The prophecy said *nothing* about Naruto fighting Pain. Indeed, the prophecy *has nothing to do with Pain at all* - that was merely Jiraiya's incorrect assumption.

Also, he didn't send the message to Naruto. He sent it to Konoha.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> Where was it said that he had to train in order to use the key-power?



I don't know maybe they actually paid attention to the manga 

The Key is a Scroll that contains directions that can weaken or strengthen the seal depending on the desire then Naruto needs to learn how to use the kyuubi without losing control then third step use that chakra to create That Jutsu which requires even more training

I can't beleive these Sasuke Fans whinning about this chapter the bloody hypocrites am i the only 1 that renembers last year during the recruiting of Hebi where all we got were Sasuke travelling to a different base with very little talk


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> Akatsuki are going to capture Naruto. It's inevitable. He'll survive the extraction because of some deus ex machina or another. Also, they can't do much with him until Sasuke captures the 8-tails. Therefore, he can learn from the frogs while Akatsuki hold him captive. Creative use of kage bushin can let him remain captive, but be elsewhere at the same time after all.
> 
> I still think Pain is too much of an opportunity for the other teams. Each body having a specific power, and therefore a specific weakness, and all these groups with specific teamwork tactics - it's way too good an opportunity to waste!
> 
> ...


I think it's just enough considering how Kishi has neglected Naruto for all of Part 2.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 26, 2008)

jiraiya would be the man if all he scribbled on the frog's back was the bust sizes of all the women whom naruto knows.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> but we don't. If it is pein's weakness, we dont know about it yet, if it others we also don't know about it. For all we know it could be one from the joke thread about the code on papa frog's back last week


We know its about Pain - because that's the only thing Jiraiya discovered, and he said nobody would ever find it, if he'll run away. So granted


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> The prophecy said *nothing* about Naruto fighting Pain. Indeed, the prophecy *has nothing to do with Pain at all* - that was merely Jiraiya's incorrect assumption.
> 
> Also, he didn't send the message to Naruto. He sent it to Konoha.



What?

The prophecy said the destined child will save or destroy the world, Naruto=save it and Pein=destroy it, therefore Naruto vs Pein will determine who the destined child is.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know when the chapt come out?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> anyone know when the chapt come out?


Yes - basicaly everybody. Tomorrow early morning.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> anyone know when the chapt come out?



Tomorrow.**


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> jiraiya would be the man if all he scribbled on the frog's back was the bust sizes of all the women whom naruto knows.



In sakura's case What bust size


----------



## Daryoon (Jun 26, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> I think it's just enough considering how Kishi has neglected Naruto for all of Part 2.



But it wouldn't really work. Naruto beats Pain, then how is that going to effect the battle with Sasuke? It means Sasuke has to be more powerful than Pain, and it also means Naruto needs to have some more techniques/power-ups to reveal.

Madara at the end is a given, since it's assumed he is more powerful than Sasuke AND Pain.

It's not much of a ladder if Naruto goes after a less-powerful character for his penultimate battle - and main solo fight.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> In sakura's case What bust size



i recall some of the numbers being considerably less than 100, although i'm not sure.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> In sakura's case What bust size


Actually, 35 is about right


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> The prophecy said *nothing* about Naruto fighting Pain. Indeed, the prophecy *has nothing to do with Pain at all* - that was merely Jiraiya's incorrect assumption.
> 
> Also, he didn't send the message to Naruto. He sent it to Konoha.



  He has everything to do with the prophecy.  If naruto looses to him the world is finished.  Who the hell was the harbinger of destruction suppose to refer to, because I difinetly don't see it referring to Naruto.  You seem to have forgotten that Pein plans on killing hundreds of millions of people with his weapon.  Also, you think for one moment that Kishi is going to ruin the most anticipated fight of this manga that the vast majority of fans want to see to replace it with sai and Sakura fighting body 1+2. Chouji and Ino fighting body 3+4 and so on. That's just dumb. Also someone mentioned this being a long and dragged out fight.  Jiraiya fought Pein himself, so why not even Naruto.  This whole fight has been foreshadowed get over it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> Naruto beats Pain, then how is that going to effect the battle with Sasuke?




Naruto will obviously battle Sasuke before Pein.



> It means Sasuke has to be more powerful than Pain, and it also means Naruto needs to have some more techniques/power-ups to reveal.



I dunno, usually the final villains are much stronger then the main character's ultimate benchmark who pwns all but the final villains.



> Madara at the end is a given, since it's assumed he is more powerful than Sasuke AND Pain.



I dunno, I guess so, I mean maybe when he gets his power back.



> It's not much of a ladder if Naruto goes after a less-powerful character for his penultimate battle - and main solo fight.



Notice how Sasuke has a little bit to show whereas Pein has a lot to show.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> In sakura's case What bust size



I guess its 7.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What?
> 
> The prophecy said the destined child will save or destroy the world, Naruto=save it and Pein=destroy it, therefore Naruto vs Pein will determine who the destined child is.



I read it as naruto is the true child of prophecy, and the future of the world depends on his very actions, like anakin.



-Maya- said:


> In sakura's case What bust size



15?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> I read it as naruto is the true child of prophecy, and the future of the world depends on his very actions, like anakin.



We know its Naruto since its his manga, however people in the Narutoverse dunno it, and it gives Naruto another excuse to fight Pein.


----------



## ouroborus (Jun 26, 2008)

I noticed when I zoomed in on the pic of the Pein autopsy, the Sasuke lookalike appears to have eyelashes and isn't wearing the black shoe/shandles the men are wearing.  I can't tell from the quality, but I almost think its a shoe like Tsunade wears.  

Does this mean Ponytail guy is really Ponytail Girl?  

What if Itachi spared his lover too?  It's not confirmed that she was an Uchiha.  Perhaps he was just attracted to someone who looked like his dear old mother (they do say men are attracted to women who resemble their mothers).


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> I read it as naruto is the true child of prophecy, and the future of the world depends on his very actions, like anakin.
> 
> 
> 
> 15?



I've gone over these chapters a dozen time.  The harbinger of destruction equals Pein.  The harbinger of peace equals Naruto.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol at 7 bust size.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Is this cover from the up coming Naruto movie?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I don't know maybe they actually paid attention to the manga
> 
> The Key is a Scroll that contains directions that can weaken or strengthen the seal depending on the desire then Naruto needs to learn how to use the kyuubi without losing control then third step use that chakra to create That Jutsu which requires even more training
> 
> I can't beleive these Sasuke Fans whinning about this chapter the bloody hypocrites am i the only 1 that renembers last year during the recruiting of Hebi where all we got were Sasuke travelling to a different base with very little talk


 FOR ME ALSO IF THE KEY GIVE NARUTO THE CONTROLL ON KYUUBI POWER,THIS PROCEDURE,ALWAYS FOR ME, HAD A COLLATERAL EFFECT HOW CHANGE A BIT OF NARUTO PERSONALITY. INFACT ANY POWER ARE WITHOUT DISADVANTAGE......BUT IF THIS REALLY HAPPEN FOR ME ITS OKAYsmile IWANT AN EVIL NARUTO


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> FOR ME ALSO IF THE KEY GIVE NARUTO THE CONTROLL ON KYUUBI POWER,THIS PROCEDURE,ALWAYS FOR ME, HOW COLLATERAL EFFECT CHANGE A BIT OF NARUTP PERSONALITY. INFACT ANY POWER ARE WITHOUT DISADVANTAGE......BUT IF THIS REALLY HAPPEN FOR ME ITS OKAYsmile IWANT AN EVIL NARUTO



OK...........could you calm down with the Caps Lock.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 26, 2008)

I rated the chapter with one star. Dunno why just felt like it, anyways good day.


----------



## ouroborus (Jun 26, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> jiraiya would be the man if all he scribbled on the frog's back was the bust sizes of all the women whom naruto knows.



Then who the heck has 207 cm?!


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> We know its Naruto since its his manga, however people in the Narutoverse dunno it, and it gives Naruto another excuse to fight Pein.



 
As long as naruto gets to fight, i wont mind the reason 



ouroborus said:


> I noticed when I zoomed in on the pic of the Pein autopsy, the Sasuke lookalike appears to have eyelashes and isn't wearing the black shoe/shandles the men are wearing.  I can't tell from the quality, but I almost think its a shoe like Tsunade wears.
> 
> Does this mean Ponytail guy is really Ponytail Girl?
> 
> What if Itachi spared his lover too?  It's not confirmed that she was an Uchiha.  Perhaps he was just attracted to someone who looked like his dear old mother (they do say men are attracted to women who resemble their mothers).



I think you are reading into it abit much eh?



ng0001 said:


> I've gone over these chapters a dozen time.  The harbinger of destruction equals Pein.  The harbinger of peace equals Naruto.



lets see if you are right 



Han Solo said:


> Lol at 7 bust size.



hey at least no one says it's "ta" the first word of the code, that would mean she doesn't even have a number


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> As long as naruto gets to fight, i wont mind the reason



OK.**


----------



## Daryoon (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> He has everything to do with the prophecy.  If naruto looses to him the world is finished.  Who the hell was the harbinger of destruction suppose to refer to, because I difinetly don't see it referring to Naruto.  You seem to have forgotten that Pein plans on killing hundreds of millions of people with his weapon.  Also, you think for one moment that Kishi is going to ruin the most anticipated fight of this manga that the vast majority of fans want to see to replace it with sai and Sakura fighting body 1+2. Chouji and Ino fighting body 3+4 and so on. That's just dumb. Also someone mentioned this being a long and dragged out fight.  Jiraiya fought Pein himself, so why not even Naruto.  This whole fight has been foreshadowed get over it.



You're forgetting that Naruto has a certain ultimate demon inside him. THAT is the battle of the prophecy. Naruto vs the demon inside of him - if it wins and takes over, everyone is fucked.

Pain doesn't even want to destroy the world. He just wants to create an ultimate weapon to scare people into peace.

Tsunade fought Orochimaru - doesn't mean Sakura had to.

Naruto doesn't have the versatility to take out all six of Pain's bodies.

The manga is all about teamwork. The leader of Akatsuki isn't going to be solo'd.

Plus all those other characters need some final time in the spotlight before the end of the manga. I'd much rather see them all fighting together to protect/save their friend (another moral of the manga), rather than Naruto pulling some kyuubi-8-tails-super-rasenshuriken out of nowhere to kill all six Pains in one go.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Is this cover from the up coming Naruto movie?


Yes - you can see shitpuden logo.
Unfortunately, they had balls to include both Sauce and J-man in next filler shit-massacre movie...


----------



## Jerushee (Jun 26, 2008)

207 cm = J-mans wang


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> OK...........could you calm down with the Caps Lock.


YOU ARE RIGHT FRIEND BUT ITS ALMOST 100 CHAPTERS THAT I DON'T SEE KYUUBI TALK AND SEDUCE NARUTO WITH HIS MAGNIFIC POWERS


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> You're forgetting that Naruto has a certain ultimate demon inside him. THAT is the battle of the prophecy. Naruto vs the demon inside of him - if it wins and takes over, everyone is fucked.



Your also forgetting there is another candidate for the child of prophecy his name is Nagato who goes under the alias Pein.



> Pain doesn't even want to destroy the world. He just wants to create an ultimate weapon to scare people into peace.



Which would lead it to chaos.



> Tsunade fought Orochimaru - doesn't mean Sakura had to.



Exactly.



> Naruto doesn't have the versatility to take out all six of Pain's bodies.



Hence why he will train.



> The manga is all about teamwork. The leader of Akatsuki isn't going to be solo'd.



Itachi killed Sasuke's family was he fighting Sasuke alone?

Pein is Naruto's version of Itachi.



> Plus all those other characters need some final time in the spotlight before the end of the manga. I'd much rather see them all fighting together to protect/save their friend (another moral of the manga), rather than Naruto pulling some kyuubi-8-tails-super-rasenshuriken out of nowhere to kill all six Pains in one go.



In this type of manga if the main character is in something like a prophecy its pretty much a given that he'll fight villains like Pein alone.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> YOU ARE RIGHT FRIEND BUT ITS ALMOST 100 CHAPTERS THAT I DON'T SEE KYUUBI TALK AND SEDUCE NARUTO WITH HIS MAGNIFIC POWERS



He'll have to soon before Naruto controls it.



Hatifnatten said:


> Yes - you can see shippuden logo.
> Unfortunately, they had balls to include both Sauce and J-man in next filler shit-massacre movie...



I wonder what Rasengan will be featured this time, maybe the Rasengan Kakashi tried to make?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

ouroborus said:


> I noticed when I zoomed in on the pic of the Pein autopsy, the Sasuke lookalike appears to have eyelashes and isn't wearing the black shoe/shandles the men are wearing.  I can't tell from the quality, but I almost think its a shoe like Tsunade wears.
> 
> *Does this mean Ponytail guy is really Ponytail Girl*?
> 
> What if Itachi spared his lover too?  It's not confirmed that she was an Uchiha.  Perhaps he was just attracted to someone who looked like his dear old mother (they do say men are attracted to women who resemble their mothers).



Oh thank god ! those confusing feelings just became a whole loit more pleasing



ouroborus said:


> Then who the heck has 207 cm?!



If so kishi just surpassed kubo


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerushee said:


> 207 cm = J-mans wang



and the reason we didn't notice was because jiraiya sealed it into the scroll he always carried on his back 

ON TOPIC
I really do think the only pein naruto will fight is yahiko version and true self nagato when the other 5 have been defeated by others.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

I read the prophecy in a different way, that is Naruto is both the one who can bring peace and the one who can bring destruction. What will happen will be decided by Naruto's ability to control Kyuubi's powers. But it may be the other one too(Pein and Naruto both child of prophecy).


----------



## Daryoon (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Your also forgetting there is another candidate for the child of prophecy his name is Nagato who goes under the alias Pein.



Well, if there's a seventh body, then yes, I can see Naruto fighting him - and subsequently redeeming him.



> Hence why he will train.



But that's the thing: Naruto needs far, far more skills than he has. Unless you're suggesting he goes away to train and masters all types and styles of jutsu. And that would ruin his character - everyone is highly skilled in specific areas relevant to their character, that was one of the core philosophies behind Kishimoto's designs. Naruto isn't going to go away and learn a wide variety of techniques that would allow him to fight off each one of the Pain bodies...



> Itachi killed Sasuke's family was he fighting Sasuke alone?
> Pein is Naruto's version of Itachi.



But Naruto isn't Sasuke. Sasuke wanted nothing more than to kill Itachi - which turned out to be the wrong choice, and has led to extremely bad consequences. As has been stated since the very beginning: revenge is a BAD THING. Naruto is not going to follow in Sasuke's footsteps. It's Naruto's job to save Sasuke, not join him.



> In this type of manga if the main character is in something like a prophecy its pretty much a given that he'll fight villains like Pein alone.



Pain has been somewhat demoted since the revelation of Madara, though. Madara is the big villain.

Naruto vs Nagato = Yes
Naruto vs Pain = No


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> and the reason we didn't notice was because jiraiya sealed it into the scroll he always carried on his back
> 
> ON TOPIC
> I really do think the only pein naruto will fight is yahiko version and true self nagato when the other 5 have been defeated by others.



Doubt it, Sasuke "avenged" his clan by "killing" Itachi alone.

Now Naruto will avenge Jiraiya by killing all the Peins who killed Jiraiya(all of them) alone.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> You're forgetting that Naruto has a certain ultimate demon inside him. THAT is the battle of the prophecy. Naruto vs the demon inside of him - if it wins and takes over, everyone is fucked.
> 
> Pain doesn't even want to destroy the world. He just wants to create an ultimate weapon to scare people into peace.
> 
> ...


Good guys in a joint effort to beat the villains is total crap! For Naruto to become legend, he needs to beat the next villains by himself. Even if they will start the fight with someone else, they'll be incapacitated soon after the beginning of the fight.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> Well, if there's a seventh body, then yes, I can see Naruto fighting him - and subsequently redeeming him.



This guy won't be redeemed, he is one of the final villains.



> But that's the thing: Naruto needs far, far more skills than he has. Unless you're suggesting he goes away to train and masters all types and styles of jutsu. And that would ruin his character - everyone is highly skilled in specific areas relevant to their character, that was one of the core philosophies behind Kishimoto's designs. Naruto isn't going to go away and learn a wide variety of techniques that would allow him to fight off each one of the Pain bodies...



All he needs is Itachi's power up, the key, Minato's jutsu and 1-2 extra elements to face pain.



> But Naruto isn't Sasuke. Sasuke wanted nothing more than to kill Itachi - which turned out to be the wrong choice, and has led to extremely bad consequences. As has been stated since the very beginning: revenge is a BAD THING. Naruto is not going to follow in Sasuke's footsteps. It's Naruto's job to save Sasuke, not join him.



But thats the thing, at the time Sasuke was more grown up then Naruto since he lost people important to him, now Naruto will be grown up and just kill Pein alone and unlike Sasuke this will not lead to extremely bad consequences since Pein isn't a good guy pretending to be evil.

Oh by the way he needs to face Pein and Madara alone to prove he surpassed Minato.



> Pain has been somewhat demoted since the revelation of Madara, though. Madara is the big villain.



Then Pein got re-hyped once the Rin'negan was mentioned.

But the Madara revelation made Pein the penultimate villain.



> Naruto vs Nagato = Yes
> Naruto vs Pain = No



What?

Nagato is Pein.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> You're forgetting that Naruto has a certain ultimate demon inside him. THAT is the battle of the prophecy. Naruto vs the demon inside of him - if it wins and takes over, everyone is fucked.
> 
> Pain doesn't even want to destroy the world. He just wants to create an ultimate weapon to scare people into peace.
> 
> ...



It doesn't refer to the kyuubi or their would be nine harbinger of destruction since there are nine bijuus.  
Naruto has plenty of Versatility to take on all six of Pain's bodies.  He has the by far the most chakra and I doubt all of his training is going to go to waist.
As for the other characters getting spotlight there is plenty for them to have some since the world does not include only Pein, but Kisame,Zetsu,Konan,Madara,Karin,Suigetsu,Juugo,and so on.
Pein is Naruto's fight, like I said it before it's been forshadowed.  Also Naruto is the destined child, not Sakura, Sai, or anyone else.  He will bring peace to the world not them.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> I read the prophecy in a different way, that is Naruto is both the one who can bring peace and the one who can bring destruction. What will happen will be decided by Naruto's ability to control Kyuubi's powers. But it may be the other one too(Pein and Naruto both child of prophecy).


 Mmmh.... interesting theory. So if Naruto decided to use the yin power he becoming a decstructor or a savior if he choose the yang part


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Mmmh.... interesting theory. So if Naruto decided to use the yin power he becoming a decstructor or a savior if he choose the yang part


Well, not the good or bad part of the Kyuubi, because even the good part of the Kyuubi, which is inside Naruto, is still evil. I'm talking about Naruto's control over the Kyuubi. If Naruto will be able to fully control the Kyuubi, he will bring peace, if instead the Kyuubi will take over Naruto, Naruto will bring destruction.


----------



## Elle (Jun 26, 2008)

Daryoon said:


> You're forgetting that Naruto has a certain ultimate demon inside him. THAT is the battle of the prophecy. Naruto vs the demon inside of him - if it wins and takes over, everyone is fucked.
> 
> Pain doesn't even want to destroy the world. He just wants to create an ultimate weapon to scare people into peace.
> 
> ...



Agree with all your points above and see eventual teamwork being the key and ultimate battle sequence.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

Elle said:


> Agree with all your points above and see eventual teamwork being the key and ultimate battle sequence.


Teamwork makes sense in a normal fight against at most other jounins, not in an hokage-level fight.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Well, not the good or bad part of the Kyuubi, because even the good part of the Kyuubi, which is inside Naruto, is still evil. I'm talking about Naruto's control over the Kyuubi. If Naruto will be able to fully control the Kyuubi, e will bring peace, if instead the Kyuubi will take over Naruto, Naruto will bring destruction.



The Kyuubi has been around for a long time. It has never destroyed the world before and I doubt it's going to decide to do it now.  The Harbinger of Destruction in this instance is Pein with his weapon that is the collection of all bijuus not just kyuubi.


----------



## LoT (Jun 26, 2008)

Sasuke vs. Madara (when he is good again)
Sakura vs. Root
Naruto vs. Pain

Team 7 vs. Kabuto


----------



## .44 (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol, team work isn't going to matter when you're up against Kisame.  Whether you have one or millions, the only difference is the body count.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Teamwork makes sense in a normal fight against at most other jounins, not in an hokage-level fight.



I don't know Ni-daime and Shodai pulled it off pretty well


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Elle said:


> Agree with all your points above and see eventual teamwork being the key and ultimate battle sequence.



Teamwork in that instance makes no sense.  Konoha's 9 have plenty of villains where they can prove themselves.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> I don't know Ni-daime and Shodai pulled it off pretty well


Read it the other way around. There was the third alone against Orochimaru, Shodai and Nidaime.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Elle said:


> Agree with all your points above and see eventual teamwork being the key and ultimate battle sequence.



Will team work vs Pein then Madara prove Naruto has surpassed his ultimate Benchmark.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Well, not the good or bad part of the Kyuubi, because even the good part of the Kyuubi, which is inside Naruto, is still evil. I'm talking about Naruto's control over the Kyuubi. If Naruto will be able to fully control the Kyuubi, he will bring peace, if instead the Kyuubi will take over Naruto, Naruto will bring destruction.


Yeah i know kyuubi "good" side is always evil.Unfact i want to see is true malicious side but i want say that the part who Naruto choose alterd almost a bit of his personality


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Read it the other way around. There was the third alone against Orochimaru, Shodai and Nidaime.



ah touche        .


----------



## Toproq (Jun 26, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> I think it's just enough considering how Kishi has neglected Naruto for all of Part 2.



Naruto has been "neglected" in part 2 because this part is about Sasuke. Add int he fact that Naruto is nowhere near as popular as Sasuke and you acn see why he is on the backburner of the story.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldn't say Naruto has been neglected vis a vis Sasuke in part 2.

Ever since p, art 2 began Naruto has appeared in about twice as many chapters as Sasuke


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> If so kishi just surpassed kubo



Only when he has more than one character with super boobs.


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Naruto has been "neglected" in part 2 because this part is about Sasuke. Add int he fact that Naruto is nowhere near as popular as Sasuke and you acn see why he is on the backburner of the story.



No it hasn't he hasn't been in the part for the majority

Part 2 so far has been about gaining strength not actual strength but mental and emotional growth growing up to their responsabilities 

As for Sasuke being more popular he is in Japan but everywhere else he seems to be behind Naruto in the opinions


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Naruto has been "neglected" in part 2 because this part is about Sasuke. Add int he fact that Naruto is nowhere near as popular as Sasuke and you acn see why he is on the backburner of the story.



What the hell are you on about?

Sasuke only gets this year to shine as Kishi said(you wanna argue against Kishi's words?), it seems that his part is up and now it will go to Kakashi and eventually Sakura then Naruto.

I can see you making silly threads at the end of the manga saying how Kishi disappointed his fans


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Naruto has been "neglected" in part 2 because this part is about Sasuke. Add int he fact that Naruto is nowhere near as popular as Sasuke and you acn see why he is on the backburner of the story.


 Arghhhhhhh Sasuke. When I read the manga at the beginning i like this guy but now i hate him and the cursed Uchiha Clan because they think that they can control Kyuubi.That abominevole ems, now i hate this eyes.


----------



## stream (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> YOU ARE RIGHT FRIEND BUT ITS ALMOST 100 CHAPTERS THAT I DON'T SEE KYUUBI TALK AND SEDUCE NARUTO WITH HIS MAGNIFIC POWERS



Also, it's more than a year that Naruto...


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

Toproq said:


> Naruto has been "neglected" in part 2 because this part is about Sasuke. Add int he fact that Naruto is nowhere near as popular as Sasuke and you acn see why he is on the backburner of the story.



If popularity influences so much, you'll see deidara being revived and iruka appearing every chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

stream said:


> Also, it's more than a year that Naruto...



Please don't remind me. Actually i only image a kyuubi naruto action However second you what happen next time?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> If popularity influences so much, you'll see deidara being revived and iruka appearing every chapter.



Precisely.



Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> Please don't remind me. Actually i only image a kyuubi naruto action



You can't wait till 09?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> you can wait until 09?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't wait till 09?


 2009? you intend that he return in this year?


----------



## Toproq (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> No it hasn't he hasn't been in the part for the majority
> 
> *Part 2 so far has been about gaining strength not actual strength but mental and emotional growth growing up to their responsabilities*



LOL. Part 2 is about getting more strength. Look at Sasukes progression and his growth into the 2nd most powerful character in the manga. Even Naruto got powerups (And in typical Naruto fashion they are useless to him). 



-Maya- said:


> As for Sasuke being more popular he is in Japan but everywhere else he seems to be behind Naruto in the opinions



_*Looks around at this board and sees its full of Sasuke fans*_. Uh yeah, you keep believing that. How about some proof to back up your claim?


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

Toproq said:


> _*Looks around at this board and sees its full of Sasuke fans*_. Uh yeah, you keep believing that. How about some proof to back up your claim?


Like the poll in this forum?


----------



## neverland (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Like the poll in this forum?


He's winning against Naruto in a poll.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

neverland said:


> He's winning against Naruto in a poll.


Not typing the same post twice


----------



## neverland (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Shoddragon


Link removed


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Toproq said:


> LOL. Part 2 is about getting more strength. Look at Sasukes progression and his growth into the 2nd most powerful character in the manga. Even Naruto got powerups (And in typical Naruto fashion they are useless to him).



Do you even read the 80% that didn't have Sasuke in it?



> _*Looks around at this board and sees its full of Sasuke fans*_. Uh yeah, you keep believing that. How about some proof to back up your claim?




So this board is infested with idiotic Sasutards and trolls that only proves that there are more people than average who are idiotic in nature 



Marte1980 said:


> Like the poll in this forum?



There are atleast a dozen of those polls and in all my time on these boards sasuke hasn't won 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> 2009? you intend that he return in this year?



No he'll get the spotlight back at 09.



Toproq said:


> LOL. Part 2 is about getting more strength. Look at Sasukes progression and his growth into the 2nd most powerful character in the manga. Even Naruto got powerups (And in typical Naruto fashion they are useless to him).





So much idiot Sasuke fanboy bias.




> _*Looks around at this board and sees its full of Sasuke fans*_. Uh yeah, you keep believing that. How about some proof to back up your claim?



Look harder w/o bias


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

neverland said:


> Link removed


Good point, i didn't see it, now I voted there too.


----------



## .44 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just scanned the spoilers section again to be sure, but I didn't find "Sasuke" anywhere in there.  ...so how come it always reverts to "omg sasuke is 1337" vs "omg sasuke is teh ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" without fail?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> Good point, i didn't see it, now I voted there too.



no wonder Sasuk is winning its in the HOU  that place makes the library look like an intelligence debate


----------



## neverland (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Do you even read the 80% that didn't have Sasuke in it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasuke has won plenty of polls on this forum.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2008)

The Code is entirely related to Tsunade. 
Measurements, bones broken by her, times he has shot him down for dates, how gambles he has won against her.  

Well that is what I think xDDD


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

.44 said:


> I just scanned the spoilers section again to be sure, but I didn't find "Sasuke" anywhere in there.  ...so how come it always reverts to "omg sasuke is 1337" vs "omg sasuke is teh ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" without fail?



Cycle of life Fandom

@neverland sure in Whos the best dressed category


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

.44 said:


> I just scanned the spoilers section again to be sure, but I didn't find "Sasuke" anywhere in there.  ...so how come it always reverts to "omg sasuke is 1337" vs "omg sasuke is teh ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" without fail?



Flame baiting Sasuke fans are the cause.



-Maya- said:


> no wonder Sasuk is winning its in the HOU  that place makes the library look like an intelligence debate



Exactly.



neverland said:


> Sasuke has won plenty of polls on this forum.



Don't trust them since in NF you can alter poll results via dupes.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

These polls need to be updated.  Especially since Sasuke is betraying Konoha and his brother.  How about someone starts a new poll.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> The Code is entirely related to Tsunade.
> Measurements, bones broken by her, times he has shot him down for dates, how gambles he has won against her.
> 
> Well that is what I think xDDD


Except for the fact that it doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> These polls need to be updated.  Especially since Sasuke is betraying Konoha and his brother.  How about someone starts a new poll.


I don't see the problem. I've never chosen a character just because he was the most popular.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG FANDOM WARS IN THE PREDICTIONS THREAD I WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Marte1980 said:


> I don't see the problem. I've never chosen a character just because he was the most popular.



I'm not sure what you're trying to say.  I was just saying that the poll in which Sasuke is edging out Naruto should be updated due to recent events.


----------



## neverland (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to say.  I was just saying that the poll in which Sasuke is edging out Naruto should be updated due to recent events.


Does it matter? in Japan and somewhat on here, Sasuke's the man. Because his character is so popular, he is entitled to all this hype.


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> OMG FANDOM WARS IN THE PREDICTIONS THREAD I WOULD HAVE NEVER GUESSED


 The only consistency is the inconsistency


----------



## Marte1980 (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to say.  I was just saying that the poll in which Sasuke is edging out Naruto should be updated due to recent events.


I was just trying to say that, in the end, it's not that important who wins the polls. They're mostly done to make the fans discuss.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

neverland said:


> Does it matter? in Japan and somewhat on here, Sasuke's the man. Because his character is so popular, he is entitled to all this hype.



Yes, well he's also the most hated character.  And polls do change overtime as characters do.  Also Sasuke has won more polls from the manga in Japan, but Naruto has also won some of them.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

_in an attempt to move away from the popularity topic_

what ever happened to the key toad? Wasn't he suppose to go to naruto straight away?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

neverland said:


> Does it matter? in Japan and somewhat on here, Sasuke's the man. Because his character is so popular, he is entitled to all this hype.


Yes, because fan polls based on 12 year old boy's opinions and fanboys on here with no lives are soooo important.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> _in an attempt to move away from the popularity topic_
> 
> what ever happened to the key toad? Wasn't he suppose to go to naruto straight away?



I guess when it said this chapter would be about the key I guess it meant there is a key to Jiraiya's code and not the key that now belongs to Naruto(I wonder if he knows its meant to be his).


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Also if you took away all the little fangirls who would vote for Sasuke just based on look, then Naruto would win all the polls.  So being proud of the fact that Sasuke wins polls against Naruto isn't really worth the hype.
Anyways I'm wondering was happened to Pa toad.  Did he just go back home?


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> _in an attempt to move away from the popularity topic_
> 
> what ever happened to the key toad? Wasn't he suppose to go to naruto straight away?



Maybe they are just giving Naruto time to chill.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Anyways I'm wondering was happened to Pa toad.  Did he just go back home?



I have no idea, from the looks of it he did, IMO he'll be back when Fuuma Pein rises from the dead again


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I have no idea, from the looks of it he did, IMO he'll be back when Fuuma Pein rises from the dead again



You would think that he would have warned Konoha about this possibility.  I guess seeing three dead bodies coming back to life isn't really worth remembering.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Yes, well he's also the most hated character.  And polls do change overtime as characters do.  Also Sasuke has won more polls from the manga in Japan, but Naruto has also won some of them.



Sasuke's only won the latest poll if I remember correctly. Kakashi and Naruto have more polls overall.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> You would think that he would have warned Konoha about this possibility.  I guess seeing three dead bodies coming back to life isn't really worth remembering.



papa frog anxious to get back on time for mama frog's dinner.


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I have no idea, from the looks of it he did, IMO he'll be back when Fuuma Pein rises from the dead again


 He's probably still around.  He still needs to finish his talk with Naruto.  Not to mention he won't leave his pretty wife there to do all the explaining on her own


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> You would think that he would have warned Konoha about this possibility.  I guess seeing three dead bodies coming back to life isn't really worth remembering.



I guess its in the code, it will be soo funny if they learn about that when he opens his eyes.


----------



## neverland (Jun 26, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Sasuke's only won the latest poll if I remember correctly. Kakashi and Naruto have more polls overall.


Kakashi, naruto and Sasuke have both won two polls each.


----------



## settings (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> what ever happened to the key toad? Wasn't he suppose to go to naruto straight away?



I think that both the key toad and Naruto's training will have to wait until CSI Konoha chapters are over (Naruto will probably help Shikamaru with the code, etc.).


----------



## Chibibaki (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> Yes, well he's also the most hated character.  And polls do change overtime as characters do.  Also Sasuke has won more polls from the manga in Japan, but Naruto has also won some of them.



Wait a second. I am no Sasuke lover but thats hardly a good defense of Naruto.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

settings said:


> I think that both the key toad and Naruto's training will have to wait until CSI Konoha chapters are over (Naruto will probably help Shikamaru with the code, etc.).



looked more like Bones chapter if you ask me with the autopsy going on, though I still look forward to a dexter chapter where naruto murders all 6 peins(plus 1 nagato).


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Why are people +repping Jizz's dupe?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

Suzuku said:


> Why are people +repping Jizz's dupe?



Which one is he again?


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Which one is he again?



either Neverland or Toproq 

Ontopic how is fuuma pein if he revives gonna do anything the guys missing kosat of his legs oww  wait i just got the vision of him summoning an ostrich


----------



## Chausie (Jun 26, 2008)

How much of this autopsy will they show?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 26, 2008)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Which one is he again?


that neverland guy.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> Ontopic how is fuuma pein if he revives gonna do anything the guys missing kosat of his legs oww  wait i just got the vision of him summoning an ostrich



From the looks of it he has his legs.



s a r i n said:


> How much of this autopsy will they show?



Not much.



Suzuku said:


> that neverland guy.



I see...


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

s a r i n said:


> How much of this autopsy will they show?


 In the next chapter, well, not much.  As for the rest of the manga, most likely not much either.  An autopsy includes to much technical talk, unrelated to ninja development.  In all likelihood, Kishi will only share the findings with us, with one or two flashbacks on how they reached the conclusion.


----------



## Sumeragi (Jun 26, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> There are atleast a dozen of those polls and *in all my time on these boards* sasuke hasn't won 1


*looks at join date* And whose dupe are you?


----------



## mastercilander (Jun 26, 2008)

Hopefully the autopsy will explain the purpose of the piercings.


----------



## settings (Jun 26, 2008)

S.O.T.R.S said:


> looked more like Bones chapter if you ask me with the autopsy going on, though I still look forward to a dexter chapter where naruto murders all 6 peins(plus 1 nagato).



I wonder how long will it take for Pain to make his move. I doubt that he will interrupt the ongoing analysis of information that was sent by Jiraiya.


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2008)

shiho shino creativ isnt it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

hi guys 8D~~~~ any news?


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

Godammit said:


> The "Smartest member on NF",  , it seems you think highly of yourself.


 We like proof 



JeanneUchiha said:


> hi guys 8D~~~~ any news?


  Jeanne

Yes, tomorrow chapter comes out


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> hi guys 8D~~~~ any news?



Your sig, can I see more of this holy artist ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

The Major said:


> We like proof
> 
> Jeanne
> 
> Yes, tomorrow chapter comes out


nhhhhh :~~~

aha thx for the answer anyway 


one of my fave yaoi fanfics got updated, so brb 



Godammit said:


> Your sig, can I see more of this holy artist ?



hehe let me check here , so i will give you the link ;p


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> nhhhhh :~~~
> 
> aha thx for the answer anyway
> 
> ...


 Ooh do share... but that'd be off topic.

So how is Ichiraku ramen, any good ?


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

in a few hours we'll get our chapter.
spain won .


----------



## Klue (Jun 26, 2008)

vered said:


> in a few hours we'll get our chapter.
> spain won .



Screw this chapter. When will we receive the next one?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 26, 2008)

looks like naruto is finally becoming a man


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 26, 2008)

More about the code I'm guessing


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jun 26, 2008)

hmm sad i was supporting guus hiddink.

hope the chapters comes out soon as estimated.


----------



## Toproq (Jun 26, 2008)

Klue516 said:


> Screw this chapter. When will we receive the next one?



My thoughts exactly. This is boring. No advancement of the plot, no fighting, no conflict of any kind, no meaningful character growth. Its like a CBS afterschool special and not manga.

I know you have to write some about Naruto but please Kishi, end it as soon as possible so you dont end up destroying your brilliant manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

here godammit :b~~ 






well, now i need to go, later i will return for the chapter xD


----------



## Major (Jun 26, 2008)

no way!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 26, 2008)

they better have that code cracked by the next chapter cus im tired of this shit

i want a nother plot no jutsu based fight

since thats all waht this manga is about anyway


----------



## Gary (Jun 26, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> they better have that code cracked by the next chapter cus im tired of this shit
> 
> i want a nother plot no jutsu based fight
> 
> since thats all waht this manga is about anyway


Lol it kind is


----------



## vered (Jun 26, 2008)

can someone tell me if the double page the spoiler provider mentioned is the pages of the movie or manga related?he said we'll get double page but than by the pics there is a double page of the movie.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

vered said:


> can someone tell me if the double page the spoiler provider mentioned is the pages of the movie or manga related?he said we'll get double page but than by the pics there is a double page of the movie.


i am almost sure that its from the movie, because of the bonds thing


----------



## Gary (Jun 26, 2008)

vered said:


> can someone tell me if the double page the spoiler provider mentioned is the pages of the movie or manga related?he said we'll get double page but than by the pics there is a double page of the movie.



Knowing spoilers so far It might be movie related


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jun 26, 2008)

probably the movie 

dont see much reason to put a double page image in there
considering the scenario


----------



## sworder (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah the chapters have been moving very slow lately, and it doesn't help that Kishi likes to waste panels on nothing.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

vered said:


> can someone tell me if the double page the spoiler provider mentioned is the pages of the movie or manga related?he said we'll get double page but than by the pics there is a double page of the movie.



Nope, the double page was with the Tsunade Boobs. Manga.


----------



## Felix (Jun 26, 2008)

Better waste panels on nothing than on Sasuke
These chapters entertain me more than Hebi/Sasuke interactions


----------



## sworder (Jun 26, 2008)

Better not waste them at all 

Well, at least Bleach has been interesting lately IMO... hopefully it last till we get another fight in the manga


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 26, 2008)

I predict lot of bashing from UG due lo lack of Uchiha in this chapter again


----------



## Rikudou (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Spain won. Would have preferred Spain vs Turkey though... 
Would have been a more exciting game 

Anyway, we''ll probably get some decent art again this chapter.
Remember that everyone was happier about the chapter when they actually got to see it, instead of reading the spoilers. We might get some pretty pics of Tsunade's boobehz!


----------



## Tieria Erde (Jun 26, 2008)

This chapters sucks. 
I love Naruto but really, this chapter is nothing more than a waste of paper. Nothing insightful, nothing interesting... Kishimoto could have said "Naruto is the key to the code" in two pages, instead, he wasted them on a girl in love with Shikamaru which will spawn a million of fanarts and fanfics that will fail.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 26, 2008)

ok i see Kanoha being attacked like 5 chapters from now...


----------



## Gary (Jun 26, 2008)

dang no new chapter i am going to bed now when  i wake up it should be out =)


----------



## Phemt (Jun 26, 2008)

*yawns*

ZzZzZz.


----------



## Nashima (Jun 26, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> I see that. I probably should just ignore him, but he's just so wrong in every way that I can't just let it slide. You know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im just waiting on his response so i can have a big ass lol.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> wow guys, why just dont forget about complaining about everything and enjoy waiting the chapter?
> 
> 
> some fans here are making me start to think if the haters are really right...
> ...




QFT I agree with everything you just said.

Btw people just ignore the Ushihatards/trolls because what he says is just pure fanfiction/tardness/trolling , he just wants attention lol, kinda sad.

For posts like the one toproq just made its why people end up hating Sasuke, because the fans hype him more than anything and call him a "god". But oh well, at least Jeane is a nice Uchiha fan and not a tard like others  , if only there would be more people like that but thats just asking much xD

/end rant

Other than that I hope we get to the fighting soon  I wanna see the last Jinchuriki, Naruto's development, Sasuke's new MS powers, Pein's powers and much more


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> wow guys, why just dont forget about complaining about everything and enjoy waiting the chapter?
> 
> 
> some fans here are making me start to think if the haters are really right...
> ...



I don't see why people do just that, but like always people will complain there's nothing we can do since there will always be complaints, what really ticks as when people would go to others that don't like the chapters say "shut up and gtfo" that really ticks me off. There will always be complaints whether people like it or not, all we can do is deal with it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

would be cool if ppl just stop to reply to his comments too, you know, when one does not want, two dont fight uu


----------



## Topher (Jun 26, 2008)

Why are people bashing Toproq?

there are 100's of anti uchiha trolls in these forums, magnet7 is one yet i don't see anyone getting on him or any other non uchiha trolls.

He has a right to his opinion on this chapter.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

Those that respond to the ridiculous rants with rants of their own are just as bad in my books. All you're doing is flooding the thread with complete nonsense and it's exactly why the prediction thread kept being closed for the past month. Mods are just lazy today, it seems.

Tards and haters alike from all fandoms are to blame.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, now stop fandom wars, anyway, when is the chapter coming out ?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> would be cool if ppl just stop to reply to his comments too, you know, when one does not want, two dont fight uu


Pride.


Topher said:


> Why are people bashing Toproq?
> 
> there are 100's of anti uchiha trolls in these forums, magnet7 is one yet i don't see anyone getting on him or any other non uchiha trolls.
> 
> He has a right to his opinion on this chapter.



True, though both sides are egging each other like children.


Bonds said:


> Those that respond to the ridiculous rants with rants of their own are just as bad in my books. All you're doing is flooding the thread with complete nonsense and it's exactly why the prediction thread kept being closed for the past month. Mods are just lazy today, it seems.
> 
> Tards and haters alike from all fandoms are to blame.


QFT.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

Topher said:


> Why are people bashing Toproq?
> 
> there are 100's of anti uchiha trolls in these forums, magnet7 is one yet i don't see anyone getting on him or any other non uchiha trolls.
> 
> He has a right to his opinion on this chapter.



Yeah and "bashers" (critical reviewers) of his posts also have a right to their opinions on these chapters. And this thread is a discussion thread. We talk about the manga, the interpretation of readers, and their opinions. I see nothing wrong with criticizing other members for their posts, especially if you have some logic in what you're saying. They can do the same to you. After all, we're exchanging ideas here. If we don't criticize others, might as well not discuss at all 'cause we agree on everything anyway.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 26, 2008)

i just saw the banner for the telegrams.

Anyway im eager for this chapter, i wanna get a more clean look at this chick that shika could potentially be pimping.

also wtf is up with this 45 seconds shit?>


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 26, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Ok, now stop fandom wars, anyway, when is the chapter coming out ?



LOL


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Yeah and "bashers" (critical reviewers) of his posts also have a right to their opinions on these chapters. And this thread is a discussion thread. We talk about the manga, the interpretation of readers, and their opinions. I see nothing wrong with criticizing other members for their posts, especially if you have some logic in what you're saying. They can do the same to you. After all, we're exchanging ideas here. If we don't criticize others, might as well not discuss at all 'cause we agree on everything anyway.



You criticize chapters not the opinions of others, you discuss about the chapter not about others. If you're going to exchange ideas exchange them about the topic at hand not of each other. That's what a "Chapter Discussion" is about.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

Topher said:


> Why are people bashing Toproq?
> 
> there are 100's of anti uchiha trolls in these forums, magnet7 is one yet i don't see anyone getting on him or any other non uchiha trolls.
> 
> He has a right to his opinion on this chapter.


sure he has, and i already percepted that magnet7 is one sasuke hater too, but he is more easy now...that was what? 2 weeks ago? i talked with him about the majority of his comments have some kind of sasuke hate thing

and after that looks like he is not talking with so much hate, at least the last few times that i came here and he was here...because now i am more in the UG than here...

but what i wanna say is...whatever the haters, i think that the fans should stop making ppl hate too

another day i was talking about how haters create tards, but right now i have one sasuke fan creating haters before my eyes

i did not like the spoilers, i already said that, and i am not forcing that to everyone, why does he need to make the things so hard? so they start to reply each other and we get these big ass posts that are worse than long cats



~Link~ said:


> QFT I agree with everything you just said.
> 
> Btw people just ignore the Ushihatards/trolls because what he says is just pure fanfiction/tardness/trolling , he just wants attention lol, kinda sad.
> 
> ...



X3X3X3


everytime that one hater tells me that he hates sasuke because of his fans, i am like "", but so you see some sasukefans here and you go like "...they are right...?no...it cannot be..."




> Other than that I hope we get to the fighting soon  I wanna see the last Jinchuriki, Naruto's development, Sasuke's new MS powers, Pein's powers and much more




yes yes, i cant wait too :3~~~

what makes me sad with this chapter is that "the key" thing made me think that they would finally talk about the key to naruto and about yondaime XD

so when i saw the spoilers i was like "T_T......"


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol, death to konoha. Anyways, can't wait for chapter.


----------



## Topher (Jun 26, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Yeah and "bashers" (critical reviewers) of his posts also have a right to their opinions on these chapters. And this thread is a discussion thread. We talk about the manga, the interpretation of readers, and their opinions. I see nothing wrong with criticizing other members for their posts, especially if you have some logic in what you're saying. They can do the same to you. After all, we're exchanging ideas here. If we don't criticize others, might as well not discuss at all 'cause we agree on everything anyway.



I agree. many here aren't criticizing his post, but instead resort to calling troll or encouraging others to ignore his posts. I am not defending the comments he is making, I'm pissed at some of the individuals egging him. This thread is about the spoiler discussion, therefore people have a right to post that they find it boring or entertaining.

Most of the people calling him troll or dissing him for being a sad "uchiha-tard" because of the lack of uchiha's in this chapter, were doing the same exact thing he is doing or "trolling"  when the focus was solely on the uchihas.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> You criticize chapters not the opinions of others, you discuss about the chapter not about others. If going to exchange ideas exchange them about the topic at hand not of each other.



Yeah, the personal attacks really shows the kind of people that roam these forums. Always going the extra step to make the internetz serious business.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

I honestly wonder which is worse: Sasuke being told he has to listen for an entire fucking chapter, or this shit.

They are both such a waste of damn time.


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

I hear the banhammer being taken out of its case.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 26, 2008)

I wonder when madara plans on going after naruto.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I'm having fun waiting for the chapter. Kickin back, watching House, and drinking my favourite drink; bailey's.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I honestly wonder which is worse: Sasuke being told he has to listen for an entire fucking chapter, or this shit.
> 
> They are both such a waste of damn time.



Both are equally useless and obvious means to stretch out the story. It's filler within the manga itself.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Both are equally useless and obvious means to stretch out the story. It's filler within the manga itself.



I just wish Kishi would stop doing it.

At least the new telegram image = win.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2008)

uncanny_sama said:


> looks like naruto is finally becoming a man



indeed , and its about time too


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I just wish Kishi would stop doing it.
> 
> At least the new telegram image = win.



It's funny because people comment nearly every week "Kishi's rushing the manga" but completely ignore chapters like this. Next to no plot progression, characters with very little ties to the actual plot, and very poor pacing. We get quite a few of them, really. Kishi's not dumb, he knows that the longer the manga is around the more money goes in his pockets.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Both are equally useless and obvious means to stretch out the story. It's filler within the manga itself.


yeap ¬¬~~~~






i love to see some sauce in the manga, but if that means move with the history, i am all for that


without we getting into this part, the history will not move...but now... i think that shika pimping around is useless, but well, i love to see karin trying to ravage sasuke, so i know that the non-sasuke fans feel the same thing about that xD~


----------



## Weareweare (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I come here for the lulz.
> 
> Humanity in general.
> 
> Anyway on topic, I'm interested to see what Jiraiya wrote down.


Agreed on both ends.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> Both are equally useless and obvious means to stretch out the story. It's filler within the manga itself.



for me the last chapter was necesary, but i think this chapter might be just that. filler.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> Anyway on topic, I'm interested to see what Jiraiya wrote down.



Good luck with that hapening anytime soon.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I wonder when madara plans on going after naruto.



If Fuuma Pain wakes up in the autopsy room, you may not have to wait very long.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I come here for the lulz.



As we all should.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> I wonder when madara plans on going after naruto.


It's obvious, he's tired of fetching the newspaper and requires his pet to fetch it for him for that he needs Kyuubi extracted.



The Scientist said:


> indeed , and its about time too


I hope so  remember the "New Naruto" that Yamato talked shit about.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> It's funny because people comment nearly every week "Kishi's rushing the manga" but completely ignore chapters like this. Next to no plot progression, characters with very little ties to the actual plot, and very poor pacing. We get quite a few of them, really. Kishi's not dumb, he knows that the longer the manga is around the more money goes in his pockets.



Well, yeah. If memory serves there are very little of these in part one. Sure there was slow pacing, and slow chapters, but not ones which were basically filler.

Damn that bastard. Money got to his head. 

He used to so obviously love this manga, he had such a passion for writing it... and the art had style back then.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> It's funny because people comment nearly every week "Kishi's rushing the manga" but completely ignore chapters like this. Next to no plot progression, characters with very little ties to the actual plot, and very poor pacing. We get quite a few of them, really. *Kishi's not dumb, he knows that the longer the manga is around the more money goes in his pockets.*



and everyday I pray that he does not die before completing this manga....that would fucking suck.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> for me the last chapter was necesary, but i think this chapter might be just that. filler.


this chapter has one useful part for me, the one with shika talking with naruto...and the one with the number, probably its something...

but shika pimping around xD~~~

well, as i said, i like the karin x sasuke stuff, so....i just need to wait


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeap ??~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's totally useless.  I think Kishi is trying to put more wait behind Naruto's transformation.  By having Shika who has just gone through the same type of suffering as Naruto talk to him he's making Naruto's growth seem more legit.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> for me the last chapter was necesary, but i think this chapter might be just that. filler.



Last chapter certainly was necessary, but yeah, this chapter seems out there. Much like the whole Madara  "You must listen to me tell you to listen to me about your brother for an entire chapter, Sasuke" or the whole transition chapter with Sai looking at a fucking painting in I think chapter 310. I don't recall if that's the exact chapter but I remember it being the worst I've read thus far.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> and everyday I pray that he does not die before completing this manga....that would fucking suck.


lol, that would be worse than JKRowling dying before harry potter's end


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> yeap ¬¬~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least Kishi left a clone. 


Bonds said:


> As we all should.


Damn straight. 


ng0001 said:


> If Fuuma Pain wakes up in the autopsy room, you may not have to wait very long.


Zombie Pein for the win. 


Han Solo said:


> Good luck with that hapening anytime soon.


Nonsense it obviously has something to do with Tsunade's jugs.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> and everyday I pray that he does not die before completing this manga....that would fucking suck.



I think about that everyday.  On the one end, I don't want Naruto to end but at the same time I know that if Kishi keeps dragging this out his chances of dying before the series ends become greater.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> I don't think it's totally useless.  I think Kishi is trying to put more wait behind Naruto's transformation.  By having Shika who has just gone through the same type of suffering as Naruto talk to him he's making Naruto's growth seem more legit.



read my comment to max XD, above yours


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> lol, that would be worse than JKRowling dying before harry potter's end



you think? I think most of us want to see this one done. it would reek if he could not complete it because of a disaster like that.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Well, yeah. If memory serves there are very little of these in part one. Sure there was slow pacing, and slow chapters, but not ones which were basically filler.
> 
> Damn that bastard. Money got to his head.
> 
> He used to so obviously love this manga, he had such a passion for writing it... and the art had style back then.



Yeah, there was a certain "umph" to the manga back in part one. Nowadays you can't help but think a lot of the shit we read really isn't necessary. Sure, we can argue till we're blue in the face that everything is needed, including Shikamaru walking around doing nothing but talking to himself for almost the entire chapter. But in the end, the bottomline tells me differently. Just my opinion.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> You criticize chapters not the opinions of others, you discuss about the chapter not about others. If you're going to exchange ideas exchange them about the topic at hand not of each other. That's what a "Chapter Discussion" is about.



That is the vaguest thing I've ever heard. Discussing the chapter without delving into the opinions of others? WTF? Then how do you know how they came up with their ideas about the chapter if you don't criticize them? Are we supposed to take what everyone says at face value and live inside our own bubbles?

This is an exchange of ideas. People here get influenced and they make their own influences on other readers. That's fine to me. And a little hate isn't that bad too, it's natural. We are fans and fans always hate all the time, but that's part of being a fan. I think people who want to eliminate hate in fandom are hypocritical romantic idealists that have their own agendas. At least people who show their hate to others are honest.

I'm not saying we should bash everyone, but I think we should drop the idea that NF will be a better place without hate. I personally think the terms "Narutard," "Uchihatard," and all other "-tards" are a perfect description of some fans. They're honest and they get to the point instantly.

I admire other fans who are "neutral" (supposing there is such a thing), but understand that fans are going to heavily criticize each other as long as fandom exists.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 26, 2008)

ng0001 said:


> If Fuuma Pain wakes up in the autopsy room, you may not have to wait very long.



 but fuuma pein is merely on man. he wouldnt be much of a threat to all those shinobi. not to mention he's probably restrained.



JeanneUchiha said:


> this chapter has one useful part for me, the one with shika talking with naruto...and the one with the number, probably its something...
> 
> but shika pimping around xD~~~
> 
> well, as i said, i like the karin x sasuke stuff, so....i just need to wait



yeah.. i think shika's little speach to naruto is pretty kool. but at the end of the day he's saying something rather obvious to him. its not really new, even though its nice to see it happen.



Bonds said:


> Last chapter certainly was necessary, but yeah, this chapter seems out there. Much like the whole Madara  "You must listen to me tell you to listen to me about your brother for an entire chapter, Sasuke" or the whole transition chapter with Sai looking at a fucking painting in I think chapter 310. I don't recall if that's the exact chapter but I remember it being the worst I've read thus far.



that was horrible it was just a repeat of the chapter prior to it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> you think? I think most of us want to see this one done. it would reek if he could not complete it because of a disaster like that.


hehe i think that it would be worse, because JKRowling had one thing already prepared with harry potter's end

but the way that kishi is doing naruto, i dont think that he has everything already prepared, perhaps the very end, but now the things on the middle


----------



## Godammit (Jun 26, 2008)

Yo, Maxi, you got LSP, nice job man and congz, u must be a repgod now with 17000 posts + 2005 + LSP ??????? It seems you achieved your goal.


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> read my comment to max XD, above yours


your right, I misread.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> Well, yeah. If memory serves there are very little of these in part one. Sure there was slow pacing, and slow chapters, but not ones which were basically filler.
> 
> Damn that bastard. Money got to his head.
> 
> He used to so obviously love this manga, he had such a passion for writing it... and the art had style back then.



I wouldn't say he's lost his passion for it, nor that money has gone to his head, he obviously wants this done though, what I would agree with though is him giving one character *coughSasukecough* better care and development than another *coughNarutocough*.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about Kishimoto. It'd have to be something tragic for him to die now. He's only 33, afterall. Still in the prime of his life.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> I wouldn't worry about Kishimoto. It'd have to be something tragic for him to die now. He's only 33, afterall. Still in the prime of his life.



accidents happen. one of the voice actors in Metal Gear Solid died, and they had to replace that voice actor with someone else.....and that pales when compared to the possibility of kishi.....I dont even wanna say it anymore, it might come to pass if I keep saying it. 



JeanneUchiha said:


> hehe i think that it would be worse, because JKRowling had one thing already prepared with harry potter's end
> 
> *but the way that kishi is doing naruto, i dont think that he has everything already prepared, perhaps the very end, but now the things on the middle*



jeanne, that was not very comforting


----------



## Nic (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> but fuuma pein is merely on man. he wouldnt be much of a threat to all those shinobi. not to mention he's probably restrained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He's a summoner remember.  He can summon the other 5.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> yeah.. i think shika's little speach to naruto is pretty kool. but at the end of the day he's saying something rather obvious to him. its not really new, even though its nice to see it happen.


yeap, i like how kishi is doing the things, its better than naruto make up his mind from nothing, even if its obvious

and with that, kishi can bring shika and naruto more together, perhaps for one future plot development



Bonds said:


> I wouldn't worry about Kishimoto. It'd have to be something tragic for him to die now. He's only 33, afterall. Still in the prime of his life.



to die...you just need to be alive 


The Scientist said:


> jeanne, that was not very comforting








and yay! hiroshi is a mod now? good stuff


----------



## -Maya- (Jun 26, 2008)

well anyway the pace will probably pick up a little for next week


----------



## Anko-san (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh my fucking god jeanne, your avatar.  

Wish I could rep you.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I wouldn't say he's lost his passion for it, nor that money has gone to his head, he obviously wants this done though, what I would agree with though is him giving one character *coughSasukecough* better care and development than another *coughNarutocough*.



It's my opinion, but to me, all the chracters felt... real back then. Full of emotion. Passion. Desire. And I loved it. It was a chacter, not plot, driven manga. It just doesen't feel the same at all to me anymore. From Naruto being stupidly unbeleivable (honestly this is the first time since part one I've liked how Kishi has handled his emotions. Here's to hoping he'll say sorry to Tsunade!), to Sasuke being pointlessely emotionly devoid (once again, only in the two last chapter have I liked how Sasuke has been handeled). And they were my two favourite characters in part one.

And don't even get me started on the retconning, especially Itachi being turned into some super good intenioned, omnipresent shinobi, just after he dies.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

Anko-san said:


> Oh my fucking god jeanne, your avatar.
> 
> Wish I could rep you.


teeehehee XD~~~~~


poor itachi 


i wanted to make one contrast between the av and the sig >_<


----------



## Incubus (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it next wednesday yet? I need spoilers.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Is it next wednesday yet? I need spoilers.





We all do buudy. Anyone gotta time machine?

Was your name Sean(insert some extra crap here) before?


----------



## Incubus (Jun 26, 2008)

I think we can officially write this off as a Kishi vacation week.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn so many people hating on the up coming chapter. i think this is the most inactive i've seen this thread on a thursday night.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Damn so many people hating on the up coming chapter. i think this is the most inactive i've seen this thread on a thursday night.





I'm only up cos I can't get to sleep.

Was anyone there when it was the chapter of Sasuke refusing to listen? Cos I wonder if anyone beleived the spoilers.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 26, 2008)

I found this chapter more interesting than last week in terms of spoilers. I guess it will be better when we see it in execution like last week.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Damn so many people hating on the up coming chapter. i think this is the most inactive i've seen this thread on a thursday night.



thats because nothing much really happened this week. I wonder what kishi is stalling for?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

ShadowReij said:


> I'd lol so hard if that happened but then curse cause I'll never see Sasuke's ending.






if i dont know sasuke's end i will commit suicide


----------



## Bonds (Jun 26, 2008)

If I don't know how the manga ends, I'll shrug and go find something else to do.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> thats because nothing much really happened this week. I wonder what kishi is stalling for?



He's planning out his plot perfectly for his biggest bum buddy: Sasuke. 

Of course while Sasuke is not there to fap to, he has to fanservice (himself) with his second fave: Shikamaru.

Who's this Naruto kid?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> I'm only up cos I can't get to sleep.
> 
> Was anyone there when it was the chapter of Sasuke refusing to listen? Cos I wonder if anyone beleived the spoilers.



i was here 

any chapter with sasuke i am here waiting thursday night


----------



## Incubus (Jun 26, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Damn so many people hating on the up coming chapter. i think this is the most inactive i've seen this thread on a thursday night.



They're too busy fapping to the spoiler pic of Tsunade's boobs.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> It's my opinion, but to me, all the chracters felt... real back then. Full of emotion. Passion. Desire. And I loved it. It was a chacter, not plot, driven manga. It just doesen't feel the same at all to me anymore. From Naruto being stupidly unbeleivable (honestly this is the first time since part one I've liked how Kishi has handled his emotions. Here's to hoping he'll say sorry to Tsunade!), to Sasuke being pointlessely emotionly devoid (once again, only in the two last chapter have I liked how Sasuke has been handeled). And they were my two favourite characters in part one.
> 
> And don't even get me started on the retconning, especially Itachi being turned into some super good intenioned, omnipresent shinobi, just after he dies.



I understand and the fact that the supporting cast and all its no doubt made this fact and I agree to this. The story's world truly felt alive and it had people that for the most part were human. In pt. 2 that ceases to exists and the story becomes more plot driven than character and when it is character driven it is by the central character, Sasuke, who moves the plot anyway and Kishi takes special care imo, Naruto, of which hasn't been handled well for the most part at all since his reintroduction, or something like this chapter which many would call filler for the most part, something I would agree with as well.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> He's planning out his plot perfectly for his biggest bum buddy: Sasuke.
> 
> Of course while Sasuke is not there to fap to, he has to fanservice (himself) with his second fave: Shikamaru.
> 
> *Who's this Naruto kid?*



a very very special ophan who came under the tutelage of Jiraiya Sama


----------



## Naruko (Jun 26, 2008)

Locking thread to clean up the flaming fest of fanboyism for the last few pages - I will unlock it when i'm done.

In the meantime, discuss the chapter but stop taking shots at each other or bans will start coming around, ok? Ok - play nice damnit!


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 26, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i was here
> 
> any chapter with sasuke i am here waiting thursday night



Did you actually beleive the spoiler, then?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 26, 2008)

Bonds said:


> If I don't know how the manga ends, I'll shrug and go find something else to do.



but its sasuke 


ok, i am in love with him


----------



## Naruko (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually bugger this - remaking the thread AGAIN - stop the flaming guys, period.


----------

